# Little project for dad, 84 C10 Widebody



## 1FinalInstall

Hi guys, 
So I am a old timer that loves audio, and became addicted in high school after installing a Punch 150 running 2 15" Kicker Comps in a 83 Celica HB. That poor rear hatch. . . Anyway, I'm sure just like most of us my dad loves going to car shows and looking at all the cool stuff. So in 2001 he decided to buy a clean, freshly restored 84' C10 to have fun with and use around the house. 

Well roughly a year and a half ago I found out that I had a serious health issues to deal with and went and stayed with him for a few months. While there I noticed old blue sitting in the garage without tags and looking lonely, so I turned her into a project. What started out as a upgraded interior, a cheap set of Coy staggered wheels from ebay, little bit of lowering and a basic paint job has turned into this. I should note that I found out this is the last thing I'm going to build so it became a mission. Sound quality and staging is most important on this one, so I didn't want to door mount and have legs in the way. At the same time I want the interior to be exceptionally clean and resto mod esq.

*AUDIO*

Speakers: CDT Audio 
All enclosures are to exact spec.
3 - QES820's in a 2.6cft ported enclosure 
Pair of HDM6's in a .40 cft ported enclosure each behind the dash 
Pair of HD4's in .05 sealed next to the 6
Pair of DRT26 silk tweeters, one it's up and running I'm going to play with the mounting location.
Pair of MX1000 SX 3 Way passive crossovers 

AMPS: AUDISON 
Currently I have a pair of SRX 2S's that will run each 3 way set. I have debated running one on the 4/tweet and the other on the 6's, tbd. Mono sub amp will be purchased soon if anyone has one for sale. Has to be Audison.

Controller TBD

Wish me luck, I need it!
J

























































http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=79842&d=1437509527[/mg]
[img]http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=79850&d=1437509527


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Front --- 12" wider total
* 3" Hanneman fiberglass fender w/3" Bushwacker flare
* 22x11" MHT wheels 305-30-22 Pirelli

Rear --- 16" wider total
* 5" Hanneman fiberglass bedside w/3" Bushwacker flare
* 24x15" MHT wheels 405-25-24 Pirelli 

ZERO TUBBING for the 24x15!


----------



## shutmdown

sub'd. the rendering is sweet


----------



## Lycancatt

I love those trucks, and your gear selection is extremely good. I would consider finding an alpine pxa h701 and matching controller as the source and processing, no need for the h800 in my opinion. many good lucks!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Lycancatt said:


> I love those trucks, and your gear selection is extremely good. I would consider finding an alpine pxa h701 and matching controller as the source and processing, no need for the h800 in my opinion. many good lucks!


I checked out the 701, thanks for the tip Lycancatt. I still have my Sony ES 910 so thinking about something newer although, ODR still gets me excited. Not very user friendly for dad... 

Thanks Ken, can't wait to hear the HDM6's in that ported enclosure with 150w a side! Man, I really want to run all 4 of these 8's. There has to be a way ....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

So prior to doing research and finding out about incredible guys like Joey from 12VTools & Micah from SONUS, I had ideas for this build... ideas from 95'. Some of these pics are from before I bought the best tools in the marketplace from these 2. I'm apologizing ahead of time for copying Jeremy from Spokane & EAS Dave's sub box design in the near future.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more.


----------



## 12vTools

Wow this is gonna be awesome J.

Thanks for the kind words .
It looks like you are having fun already.

Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## Notloudenuf

A whole lot of good work happening in here.
I hope this is not your last and I wish you the best.

Lots of other NC people here. If you need a hand, just ask.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

g0a said:


> Wow this is gonna be awesome J.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words .
> It looks like you are having fun already.
> 
> Can't wait to see the progress


I will do a before/after with your bits w/EVOL. Problem is people will think this is a promo... THAT DIFFERENT. Can thank you enough J!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Notloudenuf said:


> A whole lot of good work happening in here.
> I hope this is not your last and I wish you the best.
> 
> Lots of other NC people here. If you need a hand, just ask.


Can't thank you enough..., and I may need to take advantage of the offer.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

shutmdown said:


> sub'd. the rendering is sweet


This was the first time I have ever had a rendering done. Here's some of the other pics we used. Dad got the finished rendering on fathers day!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Just opened a box at my fathers house and found stuff from my bedroom from growing up, circa 93/94'. Wonder if the Game Boy that's still in the box works?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Been working on the dash skeleton this weekend, passenger side almost done.


----------



## LBaudio

beautiful woodworking!!!this gonna be nice


----------



## Tripn88

Man that's going to look killer! I know it's y'all's to build but have you thought of an HID retrofit instead of the LEDs.


----------



## vwjmkv

seems like a slow burn, looking forward to this!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Tripn88 said:


> Man that's going to look killer! I know it's y'all's to build but have you thought of an HID retrofit instead of the LEDs.


We talking headlights, I love hearing ideas! The only reason I'm thinking LED, is because of a possible sponsership deal with Rigid. I have had their product on 2 Raptors I had and absolutely love the product. I have had other similar lighting products on other vehicles and in my opinion, nothing compares. Currently, I want to go with 2015 Tahoe OEM tail's, just like the 2 squares when illuminated.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

LBaudio said:


> beautiful woodworking!!!this gonna be nice


Thanks man, really appreciate that. It's solely because of Joey from 12VTools priducts. This is the first project I have ever used a router on. Almost lost 2 fingers and have destroyed a couple pieces during the learning process but all in all, pretty easy to pick up. YouTube has been a tremendous help!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

vwjmkv said:


> seems like a slow burn, looking forward to this!


It is, have good and bad days so if I can get out of bed and into the garage, it's on! Although, this is my full time job until it's done. I've been lucky, been slowing down over the last 2 years and been doing more consulting work to eliminate stress. Because of that, I was able to rearrange my schedule to knock this out. Have some new pics for ya.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more and that's up to date. The 4" midrange enclosure is .05 cu.ft. sealed, tiny! The small hole next to the 6.7" midbass will be for the 2 x 13.8" port, not the tweeter. I have a cool idea for the tweet, think Audi B&O... literally. Well at least the mount. I don't know if there will be a location yet, tbc.


----------



## chithead

Dang, what part of NC? Will we get to see this beauty at one of our meets?


----------



## Tripn88

1FinalInstall said:


> We talking headlights, I love hearing ideas! The only reason I'm thinking LED, is because of a possible sponsership deal with Rigid. I have had their product on 2 Raptors I had and absolutely love the product. I have had other similar lighting products on other vehicles and in my opinion, nothing compares. Currently, I want to go with 2015 Tahoe OEM tail's, just like the 2 squares when illuminated.


Yes I was talking headlights. I this going to be strictly a show truck and towed everywhere or a real driver?

If it's a show truck and your sponsored by all means do the free stuff. If you have ever driven with proper hids you wouldn't even look at those led cubes for driving lights. Not even sure if that's legal. Although hid retrofits aren't legal either haha.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

chithead said:


> Dang, what part of NC? Will we get to see this beauty at one of our meets?




Dad is close to Winston, thats where I'm building her. If you schedule it I, or dad, will come! After all, I'm building this for him and the truck lives here. I shouldn't say this here but its true. Dad is 73 and if the radio plays, he's happy. I would really like for as many people that see the truck, to hear the truck, and he's ready and willing. He will love for someone to just ask if they can hear it, that kind of guy. 

FYI, Truck won't be complete until new year, but that doesn't mean I don't have something else to show up with.....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Tripn88 said:


> Yes I was talking headlights. I this going to be strictly a show truck and towed everywhere or a real driver?
> 
> If it's a show truck and your sponsored by all means do the free stuff. If you have ever driven with proper hids you wouldn't even look at those led cubes for driving lights. Not even sure if that's legal. Although hid retrofits aren't legal either haha.


Rigid actually has a SAE compliant high, and low beam 4x6 light! Good friend of mine has a business that tried to become SAE compliant with one of many products they offer. He says they have so many stipulations, that any product that bears the SAE name is the benchmark in quality, so I feel it's the coolest thing out there. Not to mention, it would match the led in the grill.


----------



## chithead

Awesome! Jason is hosting a meet in November over near Randleman/Archdale if you can make it. 

2015 Fall NCSQ Meet - 07 November 2015 - near Greensboro, NC


----------



## pocket5s

How are you planning on attaching the dash?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

pocket5s said:


> How are you planning on attaching the dash?


Easier to explain with a pic, do it tomorrow.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

1FinalInstall said:


> Easier to explain with a pic, do it tomorrow.


The base is actually getting rebuild after changing the design so it will be a bit before I can photo. There is a base that the outer, stacked dash halves snap onto at the bottom. That's attached to the bracing with drill/screw inserts (sorry, don't know the name of them, def. not that) with 1/4 x .50" machine screws. The base goes up into the halves by roughly .75", then is flush with the outside edge of the halves. It's super tight, but I will probably still use a bit of router tape during the final instalation instead of glue. Just in case she needs to be pulled apart for a blown speaker.
Working on mid bass drivers today!


----------



## pocket5s

in that second pic I see a bracket going to the cowl. I tied in there myself. There are also (in my 87 at least) two factory spots, one on each side of the cab that tied in to, but wasn't sure if yours had those as well.

Look forward to seeing the rest


----------



## 1FinalInstall

pocket5s said:


> in that second pic I see a bracket going to the cowl. I tied in there myself. There are also (in my 87 at least) two factory spots, one on each side of the cab that tied in to, but wasn't sure if yours had those as well.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the rest


Sorry, YES I built brackets that mount to the 2 lower oem mounts. Easily accessible and worked perfect. It is build so every part can be easily removed and remounted. I thought the question pertained to the upper halves.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

More pics, changed a couple things since while I'm building, I'm learning!


----------



## chefhow

WOW!!!


----------



## TheDavel

Loving it!

I am still trying to find that Audison amp for your subs. They pop up here every now and then.


----------



## jwsewell01

Ohhhh yes! You have got me thinking so hard about my dash. 

I'll be watching your build for sure!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Hi everyone, 

Had to take some time off but I'm back at it and feeling a bit better. Been working on the dash this week and hopefully by the end of the week, I will start redesigning the center console/sub box. Going with a stacked design that will meet up to the center part of the dash. Going to get a bit funky with the interior of the sub box too, fallen in love with Randall K's designs. Also, looking at sub boxes built by guys like Jeremy @Spokane, EAS Dave and Kyle Golden, it just inspires me to do something better. I had a opportunity to speak with Dave and he mentioned that his console box, that was just artwork, sounded different, in a good way, than others he's built. It's just so much tedious, ball bustin' router work for a large center console/ported sub enclosure! 

The center section of the dash will house whatever gauge setup I go with and some sort of head unit/controller. Originally I was sold on the Bit products, but now I'm thinking of something a little more user friendly for dad. After all, the audio part of this build is my fix. The center section will actually be a bit wider and will overlap the outside dash innermost pieces. The center console sides will come up and meet the outermost center pieces and continue to the rear cab wall.

The one thing I would love some input on is midbass port placement. I originally thought if I have it come out of the top of the dash halves and reflect off of the windshield, it would help. Then I changed my mind and figured placing it under the 4" mid, on the flat part of the dash, keeping it as wide as possible would be best. I have included the tech sheet on the driver for anyone interested and the enclosure is exactly to these specs. The CDT HD-M6 is rated at 150wrms and it looks like it will be receiving 140w. Will be actively xover with the AV5.1k. Any input is appreciated! 

Thanks guys, J


Thanks TheDavel, you know I have been thinking about the amp set up and I keep coming back to the idea of just buying a VOCE AV 5.1k to do the whole damn thing. Just sell off the 2 SRX2S's. 
It's the exact power setup I need for the CDT's: _*75x2 4&tweet/ 140x2 6.5"midbass/ 1000x1 3 or 4-8's. *_


----------



## Tripn88

That work looks great!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Working on the back side.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Tripn88 said:


> That work looks great!


Thanks man, really appreciate it. Biggest thing I have ever attempted to build and still learning how to use the router.


----------



## TheDavel

1FinalInstall said:


> So prior to doing research and finding out about incredible guys like Joey from 12VTools & Micah from SONUS, I had ideas for this build... ideas from 95'. Some of these pics are from before I bought the best tools in the marketplace from these 2. I'm apologizing ahead of time for copying Jeremy from Spokane & EAS Dave's sub box design in the near future.


No need to apologize, Me and Jamie are just guys like you and we love influencing others... More so, we love being influenced. Your build is influencing us and thousands more out there!! Keep the dust a flying as long as you can!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> No need to apologize, Me and Jamie are just guys like you and we love influencing others... More so, we love being influenced. Your build is influencing us and thousands more out there!! Keep the dust a flying as long as you can!


I need to edit that quote, it should have read "I'm going to attempt to copy..."!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Got the skeleton in place for some Sonus VERT layup.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

chithead said:


> Awesome! Jason is hosting a meet in November over near Randleman/Archdale if you can make it.
> 
> 2015 Fall NCSQ Meet - 07 November 2015 - near Greensboro, NC


I am so upset I missed this, if you guys happen to meet up again any time soon please PM me. Would love to meet you guys. Also, if any of you are in the Winston area and would like to see the project, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Got some Vert on dash pieces today. They still need a final pass with some Matter, but finally this thing is starting to look like a dash!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Had to redesign how the dash pieces come apart yesterday. The top of the dash, all the way up by the windshield, would not clear the speaker mounts when trying to remove (had a brain fart while installing...ugh). So the best thing I could come up with, was to attach it to the mount for the fronts halves. That way it can easily be removed and the 2 small seams will be very difficult to see since there so far forward and behind the dash humps. 

While I had it out, took a pic of the midbass enclosure mounted up in the truck. Still need to figure out where to port the enclosure. It needs to be 2" x 13.8".


----------



## TheDavel

More amazing progress! I'm surprised this build isn't getting more attention. You are showcasing some incredible talent, attention to detail, progression of the hobby, etc. 

Either way, I'm tuned in and looking for updates whenever you've got time to post them!


----------



## robolop

RESPECT DUDE


----------



## deeppinkdiver

this is looking amazing!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> More amazing progress! I'm surprised this build isn't getting more attention. You are showcasing some incredible talent, attention to detail, progression of the hobby, etc.
> 
> Either way, I'm tuned in and looking for updates whenever you've got time to post them!


Thanks Dave, that means a ton coming from you!!


----------



## TheDavel

robolop said:


> RESPECT DUDE


This guy posting in your thread is about the biggest compliment one could receive! 



1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks Dave, that means a ton coming from you!!


Coming from me, I'm a nobody... Robolop is the biggest legend around these parts! He's got to be Chris Yato's brother. If you haven't seen his BMW thread, you haven't lived!


----------



## pjc

Not sure how I over looked this. Love what you having going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

pjc said:


> Not sure how I over looked this. Love what you having going on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's my fault, I started the post a bit ago then took 2 months off. Hopefully now that the build is 7 days a week it will gain some traction.

Positive feedback always fuels the fire. Not to mention I love opinions and input, positive or negative!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Wish me luck! This is the first time I have built up an edge to another part using 3M foam double sided tape for spacing. I'm about to remove it.


----------



## tkblazer

Loving the work so far and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Very happy with how the edge turned out. The rear tape took a bit to get off since that piece was already attached to the mount, but got it out. Need to build up one of the rear corners, little triangle broke off when removing the tape but no biggie.


----------



## TheDavel

1FinalInstall said:


> Very happy with how the edge turned out. The rear tape took a bit to get off since that piece was already attached to the mount, but got it out. Need to build up one of the rear corners, little triangle broke off when removing the tape but no biggie.


I think its looking great and the foam tape is perfect for vinyl gaps!

Look at Chris Yato's instagram and he has a post about why you will have detachment issues with fillers an MDF. Basically it boils down to the filler not being able to etch or absorb into the pores of the MDF. If you coat it with a light amount or resin first, it'll bond incredibly well... so well that the wood will break beyond the "joint" before the joint fails.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> RESPECT DUDE


Means a lot coming from you. TheDavel was right, your BMW is INSANE! I spent over a hour last night reading 100 pages of your thread, incredible build! You built your own Vorsteiner hood, love it.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> This guy posting in your thread is about the biggest compliment one could receive!
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from me, I'm a nobody... Robolop is the biggest legend around these parts! He's got to be Chris Yato's brother. If you haven't seen his BMW thread, you haven't lived!


You're right, they HAVE to be related! I plunged into the thread last night and the deeper you go, the more amazing it becomes. SERIOUS!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> I think its looking great and the foam tape is perfect for vinyl gaps!
> 
> Look at Chris Yato's instagram and he has a post about why you will have detachment issues with fillers an MDF. Basically it boils down to the filler not being able to etch or absorb into the pores of the MDF. If you coat it with a light amount or resin first, it'll bond incredibly well... so well that the wood will break beyond the "joint" before the joint fails.



Great tip, absolutely going to do this on the other side. Thanks brother!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Well I might of just solved my amp problem. A good friend finally gave in and is selling me his PPI Art A200, A404 and A600. Think I'm going to sell the Audison SRX2s and buy 1 more A600 and call it a day. I had a bit of a mishap and lost one of my SRX2s's. Currently they all work great but before installing them in this build, I would love to find someone to freshen them up. The only thing is I'm a little nervous that the A200 might not be enough for the 4 & tweet. Bridged the A404 is rated at 200x2 @ 4ohm, so thats perfect for the midbass drivers. The A600 is 600x1 @ 4ohm, so that will run 2-8's perfect. With the addition of 1 more A600, the subs should perform perfect when factoring in it's a small standard cab pickup. Originally I built the console for 4-8's in a sealed setup, then rebuilt it only using 2 subs in a ported set up (that's the enclosure in the pics currently). Now, using a stacked style enclosure, I can get 3 in there, maybe 4. I just don't think I need that many subs. 

Everyone talks about how great these amps are and I do agree, but I have virtually no hands on knowledge with anything produced after 1999. Is something like a Audison VOCE 5.1k 5 channel a better, plus more efficient way to power this system? 

Regardless, if anyone knows of a person/shop that is reputable and refurbish's old school amps, I would really appreciate the info. Also, I would love to find someone that can silkscreen the cases. Would love to paint them the color the truck's going (dark gray) and get them silk screened black & red from the black version of the Art Series.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> I think its looking great and the foam tape is perfect for vinyl gaps!
> 
> Look at Chris Yato's instagram and he has a post about why you will have detachment issues with fillers an MDF. Basically it boils down to the filler not being able to etch or absorb into the pores of the MDF. If you coat it with a light amount or resin first, it'll bond incredibly well... so well that the wood will break beyond the "joint" before the joint fails.



Back at it today with a package just arriving from US Composites! Going to follow the tip on Instagram from Chris Yato & yourself, thanks Dave! 

Since this dash has been built to be fully removable for wrapping purposes, I needed to redesign the driver side lower half. Originally, I used .25 MDF to connect the stacked, routed pieces which worked perfect on the passenger side. Since the driver side has 2 sections, due to the steering column, the .25 wasn't rigid enough. Since I am on a budget, I have been saving a good bit of the scrap .75 MDF (after all, I do have a bed for storage) of reasonable size. These pieces came in handy for this part and worked perfect. Now, under the steering column there is a slot where a dow slides right into a groove allowing the 2 halves to align. This will have a pressure fit piece concealing it, once finished.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

So I had a bit of a brain fart Tuesday when I called US Composites to order some Polyester Resin, recommended by Chris Yato on his Instagram, to seal porous substrates like MDF. By accident, I ordered Thin Epoxy Resin: 4/1 ratio for fastest cure time and recommended for colder conditions. I was having a bit of a lifting issue on the upper dash halves where the VERT or Duraglass met the MDF. Per The Master, you apply a very thin coat of Polyester Resin then wipe off any access, while it's still wet apply your filler directly on top of the resin. The heat given off by both while they cure creates an incredibly strong bond, while also absorbing into the mdf. 

Since I'm on a budget, I didn't want to toss the Epoxy Resin without at least trying a piece first. I had 2 goals, first I wanted to seal up the MDF before using any spreads and secondly, protect the MDF from my over sanding habits. Since the cure time is much longer with the Epoxy (vs Polyester), I let the resin completely dry prior to applying any spreads (different than Chris's technique due to product). I had some tin in the garage from a old project, a couple solar blankets, sheet of plastic, heater and a frame made out of 1x1's... presto a hot box. Here in NC it's in the 50's during the day but 30's at night. US Composites states the cure time for the 4/1 ratio is 3-4 hours but if the temp drops below 60 it can take twice as much time. The hot box stays over 90 degrees if the heaters on. After running the heater for an hour, then covering it up, it stays over 70 degrees for over 4 hours. 

I have to say, I'm really happy with the results. Other than having to wait a couple hours for the pieces to cure (I leave them in the box overnight) it worked great and the spreads adhere much, much better. The best part is it completely fixed my lift issues. The spreads stick to the epoxy like glue and while you're sanding spreads, you have a buffer between the MDF and your sandpaper (big deal for me!). I lightly sanded the piece and applied Duraglass over some tongue depressors (end of the dash) and Sonus Matter over the front, needed to level off some low spots. Both dash tops now have epoxy on them and they feel much more rigid. This may be overkill, but since I don't have much experience using spreads, I found myself over sanding and the last thing I wanted to do was mess up the pieces I have already routed, glued and assembled! The epoxy is so much harder than the MDF not only does the spread bond better, it has given me a layer of protection before the happy sander destroys his work.


----------



## ndm

1FinalInstall said:


> So I had a bit of a brain fart Tuesday when I called US Composites to order some Polyester Resin, recommended by Chris Yato on his Instagram, to seal porous substrates like MDF. By accident, I ordered Thin Epoxy Resin: 4/1 ratio for fastest cure time and recommended for colder conditions. I was having a bit of a lifting issue on the upper dash halves where the VERT or Duraglass met the MDF. Per The Master, you apply a very thin coat of Polyester Resin then wipe off any access, while it's still wet apply your filler directly on top of the resin. The heat given off by both while they cure creates an incredibly strong bond, while also absorbing into the mdf.
> 
> Since I'm on a budget, I didn't want to toss the Epoxy Resin without at least trying a piece first. More than anything, my goal was to seal up the MDF before using any spreads. Since the cure time is much longer with the Epoxy (vs Polyester), I let the resin completely dry prior to applying any spreads. I had some tin in the garage from a old project, a couple solar blankets, sheet of plastic, heater and a frame made out of 1x1's... presto a hot box. Here in NC it's in the 50's during the day but 30's at night. US Composites states the cure time for the 4/1 ratio is 3-4 hours but if the temp drops below 60 it can take twice as much time. With the box it stays over 90 if the heaters on. After running the heater for a hour, then covering it up, it stays over 70 degrees all night.
> 
> I have to say I'm really happy with the results. Other than a couple hour cure time it worked great and the spreads adhere much, much better plus, there is zero lifting issues. I lightly sanded the piece and applied Duraglass over some tongue depressors (build up the end of the dash), and Sonus Matter over the front to level off some low spots. Both tops are now done and they feel much more rigid. This may be overkill but since I don't have much experience using spreads, I found myself over sanding and the last thing I wanted to do was mess up the pieces I routered! The epoxy is so much harder than the MDF not only will the spreads bond better, it will help give me a layer of protection before the happy sander destroys his work.


I use Epoxy resin almost exclusively. I am a fan since it is far less pungent and lays up much better. The only 2 drawbacks that I have found is the cure time and I am no longer able to use chopped mat. Overall I am much more happy after using it because I dont smell aweful and my nasal cavity thanks me. My family also appreciates not having to smell the poly resin anymore emanating from the garage into the house.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ndm said:


> I use Epoxy resin almost exclusively. I am a fan since it is far less pungent and lays up much better. The only 2 drawbacks that I have found is the cure time and I am no longer able to use chopped mat. Overall I am much more happy after using it because I dont smell aweful and my nasal cavity thanks me. My family also appreciates not having to smell the poly resin anymore emanating from the garage into the house.


"FROM THE GARAGE INTO THE HOUSE!" +1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Checking out the look.


----------



## TheDavel

I like it! It's like a big wave guide in ways.


----------



## Black Rain

Wow, can't believe I missed this one. What a very interesting build, especially considering your using CDT (love them).

Have you figured out your issue with the port for the M6s? I have studied the up on them quite a bit for a build I was going to use on and they actually prefer small sealed for solid MB impact. Have you tried them in any enclosures and see how they perform for you and if you like the sound in the particular enclosures?

I haven't had the opportunity to hear them in ported or IB, so this will be interesting to see. Definitely tuned in.


----------



## Aerodynamic

One little expression WoooooooooooW! Some fabrication skills you have! That's smoking hot install!


----------



## robolop

Looking good, and I can't wait to see more.
Are you gonna paint it?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Black Rain said:


> Wow, can't believe I missed this one. What a very interesting build, especially considering your using CDT (love them).
> 
> Have you figured out your issue with the port for the M6s? I have studied the up on them quite a bit for a build I was going to use on and they actually prefer small sealed for solid MB impact. Have you tried them in any enclosures and see how they perform for you and if you like the sound in the particular enclosures?
> 
> I haven't had the opportunity to hear them in ported or IB, so this will be interesting to see. Definitely tuned in.


I actually spoke to Ken (CDT) Friday for recommendations. Figured who better, right! He told me to actually port them forward, towards the firewall on the backside of the enclosure. I never would have thought that, but when the guy that built the speakers tells you something, you listen. 

I thought it would be interesting to have a midbass driver that plays a bit lower than most systems. It may be a huge mistake, but I am excited to see how it sounds with just the 3 way set playing. I was hoping to roll the HDM6 off around 60-70hz. My thinking was to get as much sound emanating from one central spot as possible. I'm not a pro so please be easy on me, I'm sure I'm wrong I just haven't seen many systems built like this and thought it would be interesting. I am very nervous about the actual drivers placement. I think they're to far center, but too late now. The question comes down to will they sound better then if they were in the door with a set of legs in the way? I haven't ported the enclosures yet, so trying them sealed first sounds like a good idea.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> Looking good, and I can't wait to see more.
> Are you gonna paint it?


As of right now, the dash will be leather or vinyl. Really want leather but I don't want anything sewn, pretty sure it can be done. The dash inserts, egg like pieces, will be either satin/eggshell silver or gloss silver. The snap in pieces will be either gloss black or carbon. I haven't figured what finish to do the actual speaker flush in panels, green tape. I love how you finished your fan shrouds in carbon! Pretty sure it will be some sort of paint or overlay carbon.

BTW, thanks again for the kind words. Having guys of your level compliment this build really make a guy feel great!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Black Rain said:


> Wow, can't believe I missed this one. What a very interesting build, especially considering your using CDT (love them).
> 
> Have you figured out your issue with the port for the M6s? I have studied the up on them quite a bit for a build I was going to use on and they actually prefer small sealed for solid MB impact. Have you tried them in any enclosures and see how they perform for you and if you like the sound in the particular enclosures?
> 
> I haven't had the opportunity to hear them in ported or IB, so this will be interesting to see. Definitely tuned in.



Quick question, have you heard the QES-820 8" subs? If not maybe any of the QES subs? 
Forgot to mention, this build was down for so long due to my health issues that CDT designed a new tweeter that's much nicer than what I was using. So I'm swapping out the DRT26 silk for the new ES1200is audiophile tweeters! Ken loves these new tweeters so they're a must have!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Aerodynamic said:


> One little expression WoooooooooooW! Some fabrication skills you have! That's smoking hot install!


Thanks! I really appreciate it, really wish I would have gone to a Sonus training session before I started this. If I try to go now, I'm worried I would throw the whole thing away and start from scratch once I got home. :idea2:

Thank goodness for Instagram, Facebook and some really good guys that have been very generous with their knowledge. :2thumbsup:


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> I like it! It's like a big wave guide in ways.


If I could only remember who gave me the idea.... :thumbsup:

I've read so many things about front waves that I'm confused. If I were to ripple the face of the surface, you think it would be better than if I keep it smooth?


----------



## imjustjason

TheDavel said:


> More amazing progress! I'm surprised this build isn't getting more attention. You are showcasing some incredible talent, attention to detail, progression of the hobby, etc.
> 
> Either way, I'm tuned in and looking for updates whenever you've got time to post them!


I think it's the small thumbnail pics, people are inherently lazy, so I made them all big. Worth it, great looking work.


----------



## Black Rain

1FinalInstall said:


> Quick question, have you heard the QES-820 8" subs? If not maybe any of the QES subs?
> Forgot to mention, this build was down for so long due to my health issues that CDT designed a new tweeter that's much nicer than what I was using. So I'm swapping out the DRT26 silk for the new ES1200is audiophile tweeters! Ken loves these new tweeters so they're a must have!


Having the port facing towards the firewall sounds about right, if you think about all the Midrange speakers that most people place on their dash IB and its always blowing down and towards that wall. Interesting to see how they sound that way. As for their placement, it would seem that they are a bit closer to center than you'd want them, but Hey this might work out for you in this truck.

Haven't had the opportunity to hear any of their subs yet. There aren't too many people trying to play with CDT products, but if I wasn't working out of the country right now I would be trying to play with their new QEX-1220.

As for the tweeters, I have only seen the ES-1200is on their site. I was personally interested in their HD-1/BL. They are also silk dome wide dispersion hi-energy tweets.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

CDT subs are badass.. my .02


----------



## chasinbass

Mad Skills !! I love it and cant believe I missed this thread ! Tuned in now for sure ! You do great work and have a great imagination !


----------



## 1FinalInstall

chasinbass said:


> Mad Skills !! I love it and cant believe I missed this thread ! Tuned in now for sure ! You do great work and have a great imagination !



Thanks much!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

deeppinkdiver said:


> CDT subs are badass.. my .02



Great news! Still can't decide whether to keep the ported enclosure for 2 QES820's, or build a stacked, sealed enclosure for all 4....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

imjustjason said:


> I think it's the small thumbnail pics, people are inherently lazy, so I made them all big. Worth it, great looking work.


That's great, thanks! Should I be doing something different when loading the pics?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Little more progress on the drivers side. Had to do this one in the truck since it's 2 pieces.


----------



## vwguy383

Those ppi amps look too nice to repaint. You should find some beat up ones to repaint. I think Shawn is in one of the carolina's to refurbish the amps. He is great at repair and reconditioning . Here is a guy that does custom art work on amps. Check this thread out

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...est-creation-m25-m44-custom-rt66-project.html

Thanks
Justin


----------



## 1FinalInstall

vwguy383 said:


> Those ppi amps look too nice to repaint. You should find some beat up ones to repaint. I think Shawn is in one of the carolina's to refurbish the amps. He is great at repair and reconditioning . Here is a guy that does custom art work on amps. Check this thread out
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...est-creation-m25-m44-custom-rt66-project.html
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


Thanks for the info. Any idea what Shawn's handle is here?


----------



## vwguy383

Here is one of his installs:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-rockford-fosgate-1-2-build-log.html

Here is one of his amps he repaired:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...x-gold-zpa-0-5-cap-replacement-revisions.html


It says on his profile that he is in S. Carolina

Thanks
Justin


----------



## 1FinalInstall

vwguy383 said:


> Here is one of his installs:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-rockford-fosgate-1-2-build-log.html
> 
> Here is one of his amps he repaired:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...x-gold-zpa-0-5-cap-replacement-revisions.html
> 
> 
> It says on his profile that he is in S. Carolina
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


Awesome, thanks Justin!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Almost done with the drivers side. This side has kicked my butt, from having to redesign the bottom, to securing the mounts with 2 pieces instead of one, ect. I'm so excited to get back on the router with the ULW MDF! Decided to hold off on building the flush panel for the drivers right now. Need to do a bit more homework. Hopefully this floating, recessed upper center console is going to work.


----------



## TheDavel

Shawn's handle is ShawnK on here and he is the best around. His work on amps and woofers has flat out amazed me. He is pretty modest too. The work he did for my buddy Chris on his PPI's was second to none. 

Also, I am happy more people are using the ULW MDF... it's been something I've been pushing for years. Many argue that its too pricy, but I have about a dozen reasons I use it almost exclusively. 

Your build continues to take "shape" and wow everyone, kudos my friend!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> Shawn's handle is ShawnK on here and he is the best around. His work on amps and woofers has flat out amazed me. He is pretty modest too. The work he did for my buddy Chris on his PPI's was second to none.
> 
> Also, I am happy more people are using the ULW MDF... it's been something I've been pushing for years. Many argue that its too pricy, but I have about a dozen reasons I use it almost exclusively.
> 
> Your build continues to take "shape" and wow everyone, kudos my friend!!


I just reached out to Shawn, thanks both Justin and Dave for the tip. Here's the thing with the ULWMDF, if you don't find the right place to purchase it, it can scare you. I called roughly a dozen places here in the Winston Salem/Charlotte/Greensboro area and only found 1 that could get it for me. The problem was they wanted $76.49 per .75 sheet. That same sheet is $52.00 at my now favorite place, Woodcrafters of Rockville (thanks TheDavel)! 

Now I don't know if this is the case nationwide, but here in NC Lowes sells Arauco Trupan .75 MDF and it happens to be their "Lite" version, not ULW which Arauco also makes. This is much easier to router than the Home Depot .75 MDF. Lowes Lite version is actually a bit less than Depots standard too, $32.00 vs $36.00. Arauco's North America distribution center is actually here in NC so they may be saving on the shipping, don't know. It just great for anybody that uses a router. 

For those of you that haven't tried ULWMDF, you don't know what you're missing! For those thin, pressure fit trim panels that you worry about breaking every time when routing, no worries with this. Simply amazing stuff and to think they have .75, 1, 1.25 and 1.5", you can do it all. 

Pulling my hair out right now deciding whether or not to build a third center/sub enclosure. Do I run 2 ported or 4 sealed 8's, that is the question. 

Here's the base shape of the upper center console.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Been working on the dash a bit. It's a little tough since I don't have the source unit yet so while building, I'm using double din sizing. Added a bit of plexi that will be illuminated. This will be finished in a matte silver, mounted onto black alcantara.


----------



## robolop

I think you have a lot of fun building this. I look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## chefhow

This is absolutely awesome but are you worried about the weight?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

chefhow said:


> This is absolutely awesome but are you worried about the weight?


I was, that main center piece prior to routing it weighed a TON. After taking out the center section it lightened up, but not quite enough where I was comfortable. I ended up swapping out a number of the old MDF with the ULW (lighter color pieces). The difference is huge. I think a normal sheet of .75" MDF if 60+lbs, ULW is something like 24lbs.. The insert weighs nothing after I trimmed so much of the plexi off. Had a idea but then changed it to just the T.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

The ULWMDF has finally allowed me to do things that I'm really happy with. I can put angles on things I couldn't do with the regular MDF. I'm still on the fence about this polished/frosted plexi idea, might get scrapped.

BTW, the spreads adhere amazing to ULWMDF. Where I was having some lift issues with regular MDF, they are no more with ULW!


----------



## diy.phil

That's awesome work and craftsmanship there on all parts/pictures!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

diy.phil said:


> That's awesome work and craftsmanship there on all parts/pictures!!


Appreciate it diy.phil!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> I think you have a lot of fun building this. I look forward to seeing the end result.


You're right, ever since I purchased the ULWMDF I've been able to do things like I see online by the pro's. I did start having fun after I received all of my bits and router setup from 12VTools back in June, then again when I received Micha's (Sonus) products. But then I became frustrated when I couldn't get the MDF to do what I wanted (trying to learn the router while building didn't help). But now with the ULW, I'm one with the wood. 

Can you guys get ULWMDF over there?


----------



## JayinMI

As far as router-ability, what couldn't you do with regular MDF that you could with ULW MDF? What problems occurred with regular MDF? Just curious.
Loving the build.

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> As far as router-ability, what couldn't you do with regular MDF that you could with ULW MDF? What problems occurred with regular MDF? Just curious.
> Loving the build.
> 
> Jay


I find that MDF from Home Depot splits, bows and breaks down, especially on thin contoured pieces, much easier. What I really love about the ULW is the amount of pressure you have to apply when running it through the router. It takes a pinky, where you find yourself really having to hold onto the standard MDF at times. The thinner the piece, the more this matters for me. I have screwed up plenty of pieces when I apply too much pressure and then they splinter. That even happens when I pre-cut and/or make multiple passes on the router. Since I've only been at this router thing for a couple months every little bit helps. It really does help me out tremendously, it's just easier and I won't use anything else for the rest of this build. I think I already mentioned that Sonus spreads (Vert/Matter)stick to it like glue too, no lift issues!


----------



## chefhow

It looks amazing


----------



## AccordUno

Whoa.. I totally overlooked this install..


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Can't wait for 12vTools Jasper Circle Jig to get here so I can get going on the 2 piece snap together flush rings for speaker surrounds!


----------



## TheDavel

1FinalInstall said:


> Been working on the dash a bit. It's a little tough since I don't have the source unit yet so while building, I'm using double din sizing. Added a bit of plexi that will be illuminated. This will be finished in a matte silver, mounted onto black alcantara.


This part has to be one of my single favorite things I've seen being built. Beyond excellent work so far!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Can't wait for my Jasper circle jig from 12vTools to get here Monday or Tuesday so I can get going on my speaker rings!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> This part has to be one of my single favorite things I've seen being built. Beyond excellent work so far!


I was bummed because it wasn't going as planned, but to here something like that from you I'm re-energized! Thanks Dave :2thumbsup:


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Went out and bought some Type 1 PVC for the recessed speaker mounts since they had to be so thin. I made a set out of MDF and didn't feel comfortable with them. I used Joeys (12vTools) UCC bit with my new Jasper circle jig on the plunge router. 

I then wanted to purchase some aluminum for the accent rings at the base of each driver. I ended up scoring a deal on some 6061 - 8 x 13.5" & .75 x 24" pieces, 10 of each. Since this was my first time using aluminum, I wanted to get familiar how to cut it prior to making the finish, polished rings that will be right in your face when complete. So I made the base rings for the PVC to mount to out of aluminum. I'm happy I ended up using the aluminum for the mounts, it's extremely solid. 

One side almost down, one to go and LENOX LUBE TUBE in route!


----------



## carlr

Holy s... that looks nice!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Also, A HUGE THANK YOU to *TheDavel & Timothy @ EAS in CO*. Even though TheDavel has been at his "day job" for the last couple months, he still found time to line me up with the right people on my FINAL lineup for this project. I decided on a Audison 5.1k w/AV bit IN & bit ONE running digital out and optical in from the DENON DCT-100 I found here in the classified from Jason Jordan. I will say this, the copper chassis is just to pretty to hide, that's all I'll say for now.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> Holy s... that looks nice!


Thanks *carlr* and I signed up for the meet, thanks for the tip. Highly doubt this will make it, but will do everything I can to get it there. The CDT-10 will most likely be at the body shop getting the hood fabricated and body prepped for paint. Just to think where the exterior is going makes me  !!


----------



## claydo

Holy ****, this things gonna be a work of art! Love the mad fab skills fo sho! Hope ya make it out to the meet, looking forward to meeting ya! If this projects not finished for that, I'd still enjoy getting a peek one day, I'm only a half hour from winston.....


----------



## tyr283

Wow this build is blowing my mind. Incredible craftsmanship and I love the rendering for the truck. I am curious what you're doing for gauges since what would be the cluster is now filled with speakers. Also ( I know I'm a little late to the party but I just now read this), I think that a nice HID retrofit would look a lot better than LED's. Everything else on the truck is custom, why have the headlights be any different?? Not sure if they still make them but Morimoto used to make square projectors and TheRetrofitSource made square shrouds for them that I think would nicely go along with the lines of the truck. Keep up the good work and I'm looking forward to seeing the progress you make.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

tyr283 said:


> Wow this build is blowing my mind. Incredible craftsmanship and I love the rendering for the truck. I am curious what you're doing for gauges since what would be the cluster is now filled with speakers. Also ( I know I'm a little late to the party but I just now read this), I think that a nice HID retrofit would look a lot better than LED's. Everything else on the truck is custom, why have the headlights be any different?? Not sure if they still make them but Morimoto used to make square projectors and TheRetrofitSource made square shrouds for them that I think would nicely go along with the lines of the truck. Keep up the good work and I'm looking forward to seeing the progress you make.


Thanks for the kind words tyr283. After seeing the new 2016 GMC Sierra headlight, I knew it was the one for the truck. I was originally going to do something sort of sacrilegious, installing a F250HD grill on a Chevy truck like in the sketch. It fit perfect and since I was cutting out the center for the Rigid LED grill, it wasn't that big a deal. Now, the new GMC grill is damn close in size to the F250 and will really look the part by giving it a 2016 look. I love those halo like illuminated U shape lines. 

As for gauges, if I pull the 454BB and replace it with a LS2/3 which will give me OBDII (I really want this to happen), it will have heads up display via the OBDII port. This all comes down to funds remaining just prior to going into the body shop for exterior. It does everything like Speed, RPM, Distance-to-Empty, Engine Temperature, Fuel Economy, Tire-Pressure Warning or Battery-Voltage Warning. If the 454 stays, I will be installing small gauges molded into the headliner with just speed and navigation functions on the heads up display, via Android Tablet which will control bit Play HD also.


----------



## tyr283

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks for the kind words tyr283. After seeing the new 2016 GMC Sierra headlight, I knew it was the one for the truck. I was originally going to do something sort of sacrilegious, installing a F250HD grill on a Chevy truck like in the sketch. It fit perfect and since I was cutting out the center for the Rigid LED grill, it wasn't that big a deal. Now, the new GMC grill is damn close in size to the F250 and will really look the part by giving it a 2016 look. I love those halo like illuminated U shape lines.
> 
> As for gauges, if I pull the 454BB and replace it with a LS2/3 which will give me OBDII (I really want this to happen), it will have heads up display via the OBDII port. This all comes down to funds remaining just prior to going into the body shop for exterior. It does everything like Speed, RPM, Distance-to-Empty, Engine Temperature, Fuel Economy, Tire-Pressure Warning or Battery-Voltage Warning. If the 454 stays, I will be installing small gauges molded into the headliner with just speed and navigation functions on the heads up display, via Android Tablet which will control bit Play HD also.


I don't know what your goals are for a head unit but have you considered possibly running an android tablet as a head unit? You could run the gauges on there and using a quality USB DAC you could still get quality sound out of it

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

tyr283 said:


> I don't know what your goals are for a head unit but have you considered possibly running an android tablet as a head unit? You could run the gauges on there and using a quality USB DAC you could still get quality sound out of it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Since I'm OLD, the source will be a Denon DCT-100 w/black face. It's super easy to use and dad only listens to radio and a couple "Greatest Hits of the 60's!" cd's.... I don't think I'm going to use the Android in the center console or dash (showing off). Dads a huge Hot Rod fan, so I'm building the interior in a way that a grill can press in to hide the speakers and a cover to go over the radio. The new center console will have see through plexi windows on the side to expose the inside of the enclosure, but those too will have covers. Dads gal loves to play games on the tablet so it will most likely be in her lap whenever their in the truck anyway. Will probably just have a cool tray or compartment for it to sit in while not in use, out of sight.


----------



## ErinH

Sub'd. 

The build work here is amazing. I'd love to have just 1:10 of the skill you're exhibiting here.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> Sub'd.
> 
> The build work here is amazing. I'd love to have just 1:10 of the skill you're exhibiting here.


Thanks ErinH, that means the world to me!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I need some input guys, so those with experience PLEASE CHIME IN! This started out as a nice, basic install since dad isn't really a stereo guy and this is for him. Now, he's excited and said sure, I would love to take it to a couple audio competitions which leads me to my dilemma. Now I don't want to cut any corners and within a budget, I want to build it to have the best sound quality and staging as possible without changing everything.

I started thinking about the subs today. The truck is receiving a pair of Hannemann 3" wider fiberglass front fenders designed for Baja Off-Road Race trucks with plenty of room inside the well. 

My question is do you think it would be better to have a 8" sub in each of the kicks, in a ported enclosure angled up? I then would have another 2 mounted in the center console, most likely on a switch of some sort for when you really want to rock out. Possibly in a band-pass or vented enclosure tuned for really low end, not competitions. The one advantage with this setup over most, is how low the 6.7" HDM6's should play in their optimal ported enclosures. I'm in a good & bad situation with them though. Since there won't be any interference in the way of legs or consoles, they're going to sound as good as they can. Power is perfect receiving 140x2 from the 5.1k 3/4 channel, and possibly 250x2 if I add a DUE or QUATTRO in order to go full active. It will be actively x-over with a bit One. I'm nervous that the midbass aren't as wide as I'd like and think having these 8's in the kick, might help spread the stage, even though they will be x-over around 70 Hz. 

*OR*

Just have all 4 in a sealed enclosure in the center console. Unfortunately, I don't have enough room for all 4 to be in a ported enclosure between the seats. Using the kicks, would allow me to get all 4 in the perfect, ported enclosures. 

I appreciate the input guys! I really hope ErinH chimes in after reading his midbass thread! 




This hole leads out into the fender and I could build the enclosure in 2 pieces that would bolt together using Type 1 PVC mounts. 



*Hannemann Fiberglass Fenders*


----------



## carlr

If you're going full SQ, the two eights in the kicks may be the best option, i would not throw the other two into the mix (or as you suggest have the ability to turn them off via a switch). For SQ, I always try to keep it simple, minimise the number of point sources and group them as tight is possible.


----------



## LBaudio

very nice work so far....very clean and appealing design!


----------



## pocket5s

1FinalInstall said:


> My question is do you think it would be better to have a 8" sub in each of the kicks, in a ported enclosure angled up? I then would have another 2 mounted in the center console, most likely on a switch of some sort for when you really want to rock out. Possibly in a band-pass or vented enclosure tuned for really low end, not competitions.


The subs in the kicks aren't going to make any difference over subs in the center console. at least not enough to fret over. If anything I would have put the midbass in the kicks  I put 8's in my 87's kicks but they were more IB style.



1FinalInstall said:


> Just have all 4 in a sealed enclosure in the center console. Unfortunately, I don't have enough room for all 4 to be in a ported enclosure between the seats. Using the kicks, would allow me to get all 4 in the perfect, ported enclosures.


For sq comp use, you can go ported or bandpass, but generally sealed is just easier to deal with. Depending on the organization you compete in, there is music in the really low end (15hz to 30hz) that you would miss in a 4th order and possibly in a ported, depending on the ported enclosure setup. 4 8's sealed in the center console would be quite nice. I wouldn't even cut two out. worse case just have a comp preset where you lower the output on the sub channel a bit as needed.



1FinalInstall said:


> The one advantage with this setup over most, is how low the 6.7" HDM6's should play in their optimal ported enclosures. I'm in a good & bad situation with them though. Since there won't be any interference in the way of legs or consoles, they're going to sound as good as they can.


Legs and consoles won't have much if any effect on a midbass, so no need to worry about that. 



1FinalInstall said:


> I'm nervous that the midbass aren't as wide as I'd like and think having these 8's in the kick, might help spread the stage, even though they will be x-over around 70 Hz.


Width is more important for the midrange and depth for the midbass. The cab dimensions are such that the dash or kick is basically the same for depth (I assume the 6" is the inboard driver in the dash?) so that won't matter. 



1FinalInstall said:


> I appreciate the input guys! I really hope ErinH chimes in after reading his midbass thread!


pft, Erin don't know squat


----------



## rockinridgeline

sub'd. Can't wait to see this completed!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

pocket5s said:


> The subs in the kicks aren't going to make any difference over subs in the center console. at least not enough to fret over. If anything I would have put the midbass in the kicks  I put 8's in my 87's kicks but they were more IB style.
> 
> 
> 
> For sq comp use, you can go ported or bandpass, but generally sealed is just easier to deal with. Depending on the organization you compete in, there is music in the really low end (15hz to 30hz) that you would miss in a 4th order and possibly in a ported, depending on the ported enclosure setup. 4 8's sealed in the center console would be quite nice. I wouldn't even cut two out. worse case just have a comp preset where you lower the output on the sub channel a bit as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Legs and consoles won't have much if any effect on a midbass, so no need to worry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Width is more important for the midrange and depth for the midbass. The cab dimensions are such that the dash or kick is basically the same for depth (I assume the 6" is the inboard driver in the dash?) so that won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> pft, Erin don't know squat


Very helpful, thanks _*pocket5s*_!! :2thumbsup: 
- J


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> If you're going full SQ, the two eights in the kicks may be the best option, i would not throw the other two into the mix (or as you suggest have the ability to turn them off via a switch). For SQ, I always try to keep it simple, minimise the number of point sources and group them as tight is possible.


Thanks for the input *carlr*. :thumbsup:



LBaudio said:


> very nice work so far....very clean and appealing design!





rockinridgeline said:


> sub'd. Can't wait to see this completed!


Thanks for the positive words *LBaudio & rockinridgline*
- J


----------



## Kevin K

What time and effort put into this. Great job, gonna be a nice truck.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Kevin K said:


> What time and effort put into this. Great job, gonna be a nice truck.


Thanks Kevin K for the kind words. :2thumbsup:


----------



## 1FinalInstall

After much thought, I came to the conclusion that running 4 - PPI Art Series amps, as great and cool as they are, would only lead to voltage or amplifier issues down the road. That's the last thing I want to happen in a truck that the owner isn't even an audiophile. I started researching what setup would give me solid performance, somewhat user friendly (NO P99rs , I love Pioneer ODR/Stage 4/Elite stuff) and had balls. I figured 1 amp would be great, but 2 would suffice. I kept going back to Audison, and having a buddy sing their praises as dealer since 2002, felt safe. The digital issues they've had made me nervous, but I've been told it's corrected. 

So here we go, showed up this past week and I'm not changing my mind again..... well.leased: I mean one more 5.1k would really make things exciting, but I'm good for now! Wonder if the 5.1k's rear channel can be bridged so I could run another 5.1k and have mids & tweets both on A 75x2 active and bridge each amps rear for midbass? :idea: Man, each pair of 8's would have 1,000w at that point! IT NEVER ENDS, I'm full on addicted once again.... 

Once again, a *BIG OL' THANK YOU to TheDavel and Timothy @ EAS.tc (Elite Auto Salon) in Colorado Springs, CO*. I was on the fence about the Audison 5.1k & bit One in digital after reading so many of the forum members opinions/issues with theirs. Then TheDavel said listen, call Timothy and fire away. He is well educated in everything Audison and should be able to help you make your decision. Well he was absolutely right. Timothy answered and explained every singe question or concern that I had and guided me into what was best for MY system. I can only describe the experience as STELLAR. Even if your not in Colorado, I highly recommend giving Timothy a call if you're in the market for anything car audio. 

To much surprise, the Denon DCT-100 that I purchased from fellow forum member jasonjordan584 which left Japan Monday, arrived Saturday, talk about efficient shipping! The original box looks amazing and original Styrofoam held her in place perfect. There was one small issue but Jason has been great and stood behind his description. I'm going to build a test aluminum trim ring to try and cover the blemish on the face today, pretty sure it'll cover up since it's on the outermost edge. I love the feel of these volume knobs! The very light smooth clicks it makes every time you increase or decrease the volume feels awesome. 

Can't wait to use the highly recommended LENOX LUBE TUBE for routing the aluminum. Every pro that follows this build on Instagram chimed in upon my maiden aluminum voyage with this product tip. I'd posted a pic with WD40, jigsaw and aluminum and immediately was educated what the better lube to use was. Sure enough, I did break my brand new .25" spiral flush bit due to WD40 breaking down the adhesion of the router tape. Not any more!

Lastly, I have an idea and I'm hoping a fellow forum member will be able to help me out. I would like the bit One to be a bit more stealth & unique. I've included a couple pics that I sent him Friday to evaluate. Off to the junkyard Monday for a test switch.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Haven't been feeling great over the last 2 weeks, so not much has been completed on her. Getting back to work today. :2thumbsup: I'm having problems with the large pressure fit trim ring on the drivers side dash halve. It gets so thin down at the bottom for transmission shifter clearance, that I've had 2 snap on me. Going as far back as I can remember, dad has always down shifted his automatic transmissions when approaching a stop. This is in whatever he was driving whether it was a Dodge Omni, Honda Civic or his current Accord. Doesn't even have to be sporty... Since the truck had a full trans rebuild a couple years ago, I think she'll bet fine doing some basic low-high/high-low shifting if I install a floor mount shifter, something like a B&M from Summit. So that's option 1, install a floor shifter that would be integrated into the center console. 

Option 2 would be to leave the factory shifter on the column and rabbet down the inside edge of the ring. Then, epoxy in one of the thin .25"thick x .75"wide strips of aluminum in the rabbeted channel for reinforcement. The more I think about a center console upgraded shifter, the more I love the idea. I would need the welder fabricating my seat brackets to weld up a stand that would be concealed by the console and unfortunately, be exactly where I was going to mount the subs. The good news is since I'm 90% sold on using 2 of the 8" CDT's in the kicks and relocate the E brake, I won't need that much room for 2 in the center console. 

I love what Mobile Solutions has been doing in one of their recent classes and it gave me a idea for this project. I love the Stak Fab console they've been building utilizing a staggering technique which gives the illusion of the inner design to be floating. Since this console will have the upper portion integrated into the upper dash, with the lower section as a (hopefully big enough for vented, if not sealed) sub enclosure, I love the floating design idea. 


_Love my 12vTools Flex ARC 48" Template._


----------



## chefhow

This build is really a work of art, truly beautiful.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

chefhow said:


> This build is really a work of art, truly beautiful.


Thanks chefhow, hearing feedback like that keeps me motivated and staying positive, even if I have to remake something a couple times to get it right. :2thumbsup:


----------



## ErinH

I mean, seriously. This is just uber impressive.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> I mean, seriously. This is just uber impressive.


Thanks again ErinH. Comments here and on Instagram keep me pushing, no mater how I feel. 

Been attempting to draw, not my strong suite, instead of just building, only to start over, for this new center console design. Grant it, just using wood up until this point did teach me a lot about routers! But now that I'm using ULWMDF, and I have to drive 4 hours round trip to re-up, I changed my ways. 

btw, I'm all in now. Just, sort of, ordered a DUE, for CDT HDM6's, from Timothy at EAS to go Full Active & Digital! If I get this thing done, it will be spectacular!


----------



## req

this build is looking amazing man.

I cant even.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

req said:


> this build is looking amazing man.
> 
> I cant even.


Thank you req, I truly appreciate it!

This build is about to get much, much better! 

Up until now, C.A.F.'s YouTube Channel (Car Audio Fabricator) & Joey from 12vTools have been my 2 go-to places to learn the things that I hadn't picked up back in the mid 1990's. Specifically, router tips since I was a newbie as of 6/2015. But it's time to finally learn from the best. 

I'm headed off to SONUS FABOLOGY tomorrow! It's a 3 day, 12 hours a day course specifically based around fabrication. I can only imagine how many times I'm going to say "ohhh, that's how they did that" since I live on their Facebook page. It's going to be amazing, but I do hope Micah will be present for some part of it. In my opinion, he's one of the most creative installers that I've ever seen. 

Here's the curriculum from their site:

*Fabology*
3-More Years Experience Required

12 Hour Days 36 Hours Total

Intermediate Fabrication Required

*6 Hours Router Techniques and Bit Tutorials*
_-Demonstration of router usage for compound shape creation without Filler_

*12 Hours Composites*
_-Plastics, Fiberglass, alloys
-Cutting, Machining, and adhering composite Materials_

*6 Hours Layering*
_-Stacked construction techniques
-Three Dimensional panel accents_

*6 Hours Presentation and sales technique for acquiring profitable custom jobs*
_-Demonstration techniques and terminology
-Billing and job costing
-Time tracking build logs_

*6 Hours Material Finishing Techniques*
_-Fabrics, Hides
-Primer and Automotive grade finishing_


----------



## JayinMI

I wonder how the shakeup over at Sonus will effect things. Let us know how the training goes.

Jay


----------



## deeppinkdiver

I also wonder about how training will go with the recent Sonos shake up.. Hope OP takes a ton away from this coarse, what is total price for that class?


----------



## Black Rain

That Denon unit is a sweet Copperhead.....

Well I guess after or during the training there are going to be major changes to the build. Hope that the Sonus course elevates your skills and look forward to seeing the progression.


----------



## pinky

So glad I found this thread
Truly inspirational, will definitely be following this one
Best regards and thanks for taking the trouble to post and share


----------



## LBaudio

Your woodwork is simply amazing,...clean and nice design!!!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

deeppinkdiver said:


> I also wonder about how training will go with the recent Sonos shake up.. Hope OP takes a ton away from this coarse, what is total price for that class?


It was $899 which, IMO, is fair. Since I'm driving there, it was a good bit cheaper than MS. I have been inspired by a number of things these guys build, so it'll be interesting learning how it's done. 

I only want to build things once from here on out!!!


----------



## rockinridgeline

I think you will find that Micah is super sharp and very passionate about helping installers/fabricators unleash their creativity and make more money. He is working on my car at the moment. Even though I've just seen a few pictures (I am 3 hours away), I am extremely impressed by his skill and creativity. Can't wait to pick up my car next week! 

Hope you have a great time in Clarksville!

BTW - your build so far is pretty amazing!


----------



## rton20s

JayinMI said:


> I wonder how the shakeup over at Sonus will effect things. Let us know how the training goes.
> 
> Jay





deeppinkdiver said:


> I also wonder about how training will go with the recent Sonos shake up.. Hope OP takes a ton away from this coarse, what is total price for that class?


I may be the only one out of the loop, but does anyone have a link or info to share?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rockinridgeline said:


> I think you will find that Micah is super sharp and very passionate about helping installers/fabricators unleash their creativity and make more money. He is working on my car at the moment. Even though I've just seen a few pictures (I am 3 hours away), I am extremely impressed by his skill and creativity. Can't wait to pick up my car next week!
> 
> Hope you have a great time in Clarksville!
> 
> BTW - your build so far is pretty amazing!


*rockenridgeline,* thank you for the kind words but your car!  

I spent at least 30 min. inspecting every inch of your build today and all I can say is "GREAT GOOGALYMOOGALY    ". 

Your car is stunning! I don't know if I've mentioned this here, but I'm a HUGE P-car guy and have been a PCCA member for years. Up until last year, when my health began to deteriorate, I was in the automotive business specializing in highly modified cars with PORSCHE'S as my favorite. 

Have you posted a teaser shot or two for the guys here of the build? I have to apologize ahead of time, but while nobody was looking I went ROGUE and had to take a secret shot for my own personal enjoyment. If your ok with it, I'd be more than happy to share, but won't without your permission. Congrats on one INCREDIBLE build, your P-car is stunning!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

LBaudio said:


> Your woodwork is simply amazing,...clean and nice design!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## rockinridgeline

Post whatever pics you have man! I am dying to see it. I've only gotten a few pics from Micah and haven't wanted to bug him too much about it. He has been pulling some all- nighters I think to try and stay on top of things.

Man, knowing your attention to detail and skill level, if you say it is looking great it must be looking good. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Kellyo77

I truly don't know how on earth I haven't seen this build. But, I have now and it is awe inspiring. I can't find a good word to even come close to compliment your ability. You sir are a BADASS. I am in this now though. And am hanging on every post you make. Please keep up the stunning work. Bravo my friend.


----------



## rockinridgeline

1FinalInstall said:


> *rockenridgeline,* I'm a HUGE P-car guy and have been a PCCA member for years. Up until last year, when my health began to deteriorate, I was in the automotive business specializing in highly modified cars with PORSCHE'S as my favorite.


Maybe will need to connect with you and talk about future upgrades!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rockinridgeline said:


> Maybe will need to connect with you and talk about future upgrades!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


CHECK THIS OUT!!! 
I'm thread jackin' for a sec! I only have my old iPhone on me unfortunately, so pics aren't great. Here's your car! Parts are in first stage of primer and let me tell you something, the dash piece feels incredible when you hold it. Not quite sure what Micah used to build it, but it looks & feels nicer than any OEM part built! 

I'm learning a TON from one of the most talented & sharing individuals that I've ever met. 

BTW rockenridgeline, as long as I'm still upright I would love to help you out with absolutely anything containing a motor & wheels! Even now, I can't stay completely away from it. Anyone happen to have a use for a 1,100whp 2008 Porsche GT2 w/3k miles or a 1991 Nissan 300ZX TT with 20k miles, oh yea, 1 owner & Pearl White....


----------



## rockinridgeline

Thanks for posting the pics. Micah made the dash kit from several layers of solid acrylic. I think the face will be in a soft touch black with a satin silver horizontal accent between HU and Controller. 

Hope the weekend has been great fun for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Starting on the sub box/center console for the third and last time! All 4 CDT QES-820's (DVC come to find out....) are going in there. I was having a size problem because the port volume has to be damn near what the enclosure is, PORTED .50 cu.ft. w/.32 cuft port volume = .87 Total (that's factoring in the .05 cuft for the 4" abs port material too). Well, I have an idea. I have no clue if it's going to work efficiently, but a guy that I trained with last weekend at SONUS gave me the idea while we were brainstorming over a beer. 

He built an enclosure for a single 10" Kicker that needed to be ported, but also was very limited with space. What he came up with is kinda' genius and I've never seen anything like it, so I'm just going to go for it. Worst case scenario, she'll look beautiful but won't perform 100% like all of the other drivers in the truck. It will have the proper volume in both enclosure and port size, the ports are going to be, lets say, different! I've included a pic of his box that he said worked incredible. His was a simple square and mine, well, won't be.


----------



## Onyx1136

I had the idea for that same type of enclosure a couple years ago. I wasn't entirely sure how to model the port volume, with it being such a unique design. With the vent being so narrow it has the potential for a lot of port noise. Do you know how he modeled that enclosure? I'd like to hear that design at work.


----------



## JayinMI

1FinalInstall said:


>


Nice to see someone else messing with a DRC. I'm about to order another one to mod. My prototype worked, but was messy. I used an Arduino to interface with my steering wheel controls and simulate turning the knob. So the Arduino intercepts the volume commands and adjusts volume on the BitOne directly, but passes the other commands on to the HU.
What are your plans?

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Onyx1136 said:


> I had the idea for that same type of enclosure a couple years ago. I wasn't entirely sure how to model the port volume, with it being such a unique design. With the vent being so narrow it has the potential for a lot of port noise. Do you know how he modeled that enclosure? I'd like to hear that design at work.


I'm going to use a trick that TheDavel taught me when building stacked enclosures. 

First, I'm going to build the 4 individual enclosures, stack style, with what math I've already done. I'm going to incorporate a bit of Randall K's (and I'm sure others) interior enclosure design into these. 

Now for the port. 

Since it's not going to be a simple calculation like the square style pictured, I'm going to build a single decorative (but functional) ring out of .75 MDF around all 4 enclosures (what's going to be the outer port wall) and pour sand into that one single .75 ring. Take the sand and pour it into a cube, you see where I'm going. However many layers I need to equal the port volume, then build. I'm going to get a bit funky to try and eliminate port noise as much as possible with some of tips I learned at SONUS. If this works, I'll be hailed a genius! But let's be honest, it's a 80/20 not in my favor so just be nice to me afterwards and say "it was a good thought"....

I'll be posting a ton of pics in case this turns out to be brilliant! Key words "in case".


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> Nice to see someone else messing with a DRC. I'm about to order another one to mod. My prototype worked, but was messy. I used an Arduino to interface with my steering wheel controls and simulate turning the knob. So the Arduino intercepts the volume commands and adjusts volume on the BitOne directly, but passes the other commands on to the HU.
> What are your plans?
> 
> Jay


Very cool Jay, great to know someone else has tried and had success. Since I'm using a older Denon HU, I'm not going with main audio controls but other functions of the truck. Hopefully the Audi Command Knob & Switches will operate the bit One, windows, headlights, grill light bar, interior ambient lighting, sub box lighting and possible amp rack motorization. I was lucky last weekend while at SONUS. Micah heard me say "If anyone knows where I can buy a DRC used, I'm looking", next thing I know I had 2 additional in my hand! DRC board and Audi switch panel getting mailed to the board master next week!


----------



## TheDavel

Here's a link to a volume calculator for layered enclosures that Mark developed for us.

Watch the vid, then use the XLS file to calculate... easier than the sand method IMO...


----------



## JayinMI

1FinalInstall said:


> I was lucky last weekend while at SONUS. Micah heard me say "If anyone knows where I can buy a DRC used, I'm looking", next thing I know I had 2 additional in my hand! DRC board and Audi switch panel getting mailed to the board master next week!


I had someone tell me they could get me a used one, a new one for a little more, and I found 2 on eBay for more than I want to pay. lol...I also found out there is a new DRC that is black and has changeable backlighting on the keys...about the same price. 
Hoping to send the money off for at least one of the older style ones this weekend, maybe 2 if I can swing it.

I'm trying to make some updates to the system (mainly asthetic) before Jason's meet.

Jay


----------



## fcarpio

Gorgeous build, subbed!


----------



## ndm

TheDavel said:


> Here's a link to a volume calculator for layered enclosures that Mark developed for us.
> 
> Watch the vid, then use the XLS file to calculate... easier than the sand method IMO...


You forgot the link


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> I had someone tell me they could get me a used one, a new one for a little more, and I found 2 on eBay for more than I want to pay. lol...I also found out there is a new DRC that is black and has changeable backlighting on the keys...about the same price.
> Hoping to send the money off for at least one of the older style ones this weekend, maybe 2 if I can swing it.
> 
> I'm trying to make some updates to the system (mainly asthetic) before Jason's meet.
> 
> Jay


 Was going to say if you can hang in there, I'd be more than happy to give you the third if it's not needed. Can't give it up for a couple months though.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Wish me luck, *LET THE GAMES BEGIN!

*


----------



## 1FinalInstall

fcarpio said:


> Gorgeous build, subbed!


Thank you fcarpio!


----------



## TheDavel

ndm said:


> You forgot the link


 complete error on my end and my phone isn't making things easier... EDITED with the actual link-

http://www.caraudiofabrication.com/#!multi-layer-box-volume-calculator/c1mpy


----------



## shawley

Love this build! One of my installers showed me it on Instagram, glad I found the build thread!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

shawley said:


> Love this build! One of my installers showed me it on Instagram, glad I found the build thread!


Thanks shawley, was I with him at the Sonus training last week? There was a bunch of Canucks in there!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> complete error on my end and my phone isn't making things easier... EDITED with the actual link-
> 
> Car Audio Fabrication - Custom Techniques , Video Tutorials Car Audio


Thanks Dave, in more ways than one.


----------



## shawley

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks shawley, was I with him at the Sonus training last week? There was a bunch of Canucks in there!



Unfortunately not, wish he was able to go down there. He was looking up ideas for my 69 C10, and came across your build.


----------



## cjbrownco

Wow, this build is amazing, you definitely got some skills


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Little progress with the sub enclosure. I'm back on for 4 - 8"s sealed, after taking advice from some guys that know a lot more about sound quality than me. (Thanks Joey & Mike!)


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Didn't make much progress on the build today but got extremely lucky and was able to upgrade my garage shop. I found a killer deal on a Delta 1.5hp 1,200cfm dust collector that had barely been used in a home shop. My neighbor had mentioned if I was going to upgrade, he could use the Beam Central Vac I've been using which is around 400cfm, that I paid $150 for used from CL. So for a total of $50 & some fuel, I was able to upgrade to a real deal system which was really needed. 

My router will be working overtime tomorrow.


----------



## LBaudio

more more more


----------



## bradknob

My wood work and patience goals on strong display in this thread...in awe of every update.


----------



## rockinridgeline

Looking good man! It just occurs to me that I had not noticed the word "Little" in your thread title until just now. When I did notice it I laughed. This is HUGE!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rockinridgeline said:


> Looking good man! It just occurs to me that I had not noticed the word "Little" in your thread title until just now. When I did notice it I laughed. This is HUGE!


  Little tongue and cheek.... did I mention this thing's going to be 78" wide in the rear when completed? To give a reference, a Lamborghini Aventador is 79.9" wide!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

This is 3 layers of 4 of this style. There will be a couple different configurations. I'm going to fill in the hollowed out sections with something, trying to figure out what the ideal material will be.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

It's so nice looking! A shame so much will be waste.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more pics from yesterday.


----------



## JS62XFS

Looks good but what are all the shapes for?


James


----------



## Ericdd

amazing build and talented fabrication aside, I just can't help thinking this is an incredible waste of wood. Why not just make the straight pieces out of solid wood instead of laminating the whole perimeter?
no disrespect intended


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JS62XFS said:


> Looks good but what are all the shapes for?
> 
> 
> James


Thanks James, I wouldn't be the best one to explain, since I'm not entirely sure myself. Hopefully someone can chime in with a proper description. 

After falling in love with Randall K speakers, I noticed he did something I hadn't seen before on the inside of his cabinets. Everyone that I've spoken to that have heard RK speakers, including Micah from Sonus, say they're out of this world great, so I figured why not give it a shot. The sides of my enclosure/console will have windows, so it should look pretty good too. I'm going to try something different and fill in the small voids. I was thinking to use sound deadening material, but someone mentioned I should look into lead. Don't know if lead polishes out, but that would look really unique if so. I'm just curious if having 2 different types of material will alter the sound/wave in a positive way. We will find out! 

Randall K Speakers


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> amazing build and talented fabrication aside, I just can't help thinking this is an incredible waste of wood. Why not just make the straight pieces out of solid wood instead of laminating the whole perimeter?
> no disrespect intended


Are we talking about the sub box Eric?


----------



## Ericdd

1FinalInstall said:


> Are we talking about the sub box Eric?


yes.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> yes.



The 8's are going to be mounted downward firing, so I would end up with 3 seams along the bottom. With this specific enclosure, there's just no possible way it would be as structurally sound as 1 piece. 

You know, we all spend a lot of money for speakers, even more for amps and processing. Throwing away some wood in order to achieve an enclosure this unique, and hopefully great sounding, doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## TheDavel

The intent of the shapes inside.... In theory it is to break up standing waves, however standing waves do not exist in the frequency range that subs play within. This is due to the length/cycle of the wave from start to finish at low fqs... I'm not great at explaining this... But Andy W. from audiofrog posted a great response about this, somewhere, at some point... Even if it doesn't help, I feel like subs just sound better in these enclosures... I think it may be all in my head-


----------



## 1FinalInstall

LBaudio said:


> more more more





bradknob said:


> My wood work and patience goals on strong display in this thread...in awe of every update.



Thank you guys! That's very kind bradknob, but your skills are already on point!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> The intent of the shapes inside.... In theory it is to break up standing waves, however standing waves do not exist in the frequency range that subs play within. This is due to the length/cycle of the wave from start to finish at low fqs... I'm not great at explaining this... But Andy W. from audiofrog posted a great response about this, somewhere, at some point... Even if it doesn't help, I feel like subs just sound better in thee enclosures... I think it may be all in my head-



Thanks Dave! The more I think about it, the more I realize it's less about sound and more about how it looks. I just love the look. Since every enclosure I've seen like this had perfect lines, I decided to go free hand with a .25 spiral to give it that rough & wavy look. Just wanted to be different. Just found a smelter right down the street from me and I'm hoping they'll be able to help me out for the inserts. I am almost addicted to the metal insert idea. It would be great if the solder/lead can be plated with copper or nickel. I'm hoping my favorite brake company on the planet, Baer Brakes, comes through with a sponsorship deal, application's in, because they have a killer caliper finish called Arizona Copper. The accent color scheme for the whole build, exterior & interior, will be determined by what brakes will be on the truck, kind of crazy. If Baer doesn't do it, they'll most likely be Red Wilwood calipers and then the Copper theme's out and Nickel's in. I'm been a huge supporter of ADV.1 wheels since their inception in 2009. They have decided to help out with the build and this will probably be the only C10 to wear them. I'm extremely thankful since they don't help often and quite frankly, don't have to. Everything they do, the industry follows and I've been saying this long before it was their trademark. If I go with the Copper theme, the wheels will be Bronze/Pewter/Brown tones, if Nickel then Black/Silver/Charcoals.

While I'm on the subject, I have a HUGE THANK YOU for a couple people. Roughly 2 weeks ago I received a call from Timothy from EAS. He asked what amp I really wanted to purchase so the system would be All Audison, Full Active and Full Digital. Up until this point I had the 5.1k and was going to run a PPI A200 so it would be full active, but losing the digital. I told him I think if I added a DUE for midbass alone, it couldn't be any better. With a quick "ok, that's what I thought we talked about, I'm working on something for you but I'm going to order it now" and me following up with "uhh, but...." he assured me to hang tight, that's all he was saying for now. Fast forward to last week, to much surprise I came home from my doc's to a Elettromedia/Audison box on my doorstep!!! Sure enough, one DUE was sitting inside. The phone call that followed was even more incredible. 

To Timothy from EAS, from our first conversation you couldn't of been more helpful, observant and caring as to what "I" was looking for and/or needed. Finishing that call and giving me your cell saying listen, call me whenever, I always have time for you was awesome. Then for you to reach out to Matt Delgado from Advanced Marketing, which got it to Rob Wempe from Elettromedia USA, to see if they'd be interested in helping me out is mind blowing alone. Then add in the fact that they said yes, plus EAS decided to contribute just makes me speechless. 

I truly want to thank Rob Wempe w/Elettromedia USA, Matt Delgado w/Advanced Marketing and Timothy Cochran & crew over at EAS for what you've all done. Lastly Dave (TheDavel), I know what you've told me, so I'll just say thanks for being someone that I feel had my back! You're one hell of a guy and I hope we get to meet in person one day. -J


----------



## bradknob

Well, this just keeps getting better and better. Great to see so many people helping out.... Now hurry and get back to work. Lol


----------



## Ericdd

where can we follow the rest of the truck build?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bradknob said:


> Well, this just keeps getting better and better. Great to see so many people helping out.... Now hurry and get back to work. Lol


I can tell you this bradknob, if I can get out of bed and stay upright for more than 5min, you better believe I'm in the garage! 




Ericdd said:


> where can we follow the rest of the truck build?


I'm going to start a thread over at C10Forum.com once I get closer to finishing up the interior. I'll make sure to post a link once I do. If everything can get done the way I plan, it really will be one of the most insane third generation C10's ever built. I don't know if I've mentioned this here, but this project was fueled by everyone saying I couldn't make a 1984 C10 incredible. I'm really hoping there's not going to be too much glass work to make the offroad fiberglass fenders & bedsides look right with the dropped stance and the 24x15/22x11 wheel setup. 


By the way, I'm in the garage!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Made some progress today. Man, this wood is hard. I have to relief cut every piece, never thought the .25 spiral would bog down. Found using a bit of the Lennox Wax Lube helped out quite a bit on the spiral and the jig blade. After many recommendations, I bought it to router the 6061 aluminum I purchased, who knew it would help me out with wood! My goal is to get this thing looking like an enclosure tomorrow. Lets see if the guy who built one of my inspirational enclosures in the background, spots it. Hint, his handle rhymes with "Shma Mavel". Told you it was up!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Starting to take shape.


----------



## robolop

ART.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> ART.


That means the world to me coming from you robolop! Hope you've been feeling ok brother, we're thinking of ya around these parts.


----------



## SUX 2BU

I dig the random shape thing. Even if it has no effect on standing waves at these frequencies, perhaps all the layers add rigidity to the box? 

Great build, but I'm partial as another C10 owner. This is another great 'square body' forum:
73-87chevytrucks.com

A few hardcore builders on there too.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Need to change the trim ring a bit since the enclosure will now give the appearance it's floating. Getting a 2 part steel base plate made now, that will allow it to bolt in from the rear.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BTW, solder is out and tar/sound deadening's back in. It will be poured into the voids hot to add a second material to the inside of the box. Grant it, this may be a epic fail, but I had to try something different since it's my last shot. If there's a way the interior of an enclosure, outside of size, participates to the sound of how a subwoofer performs, I think we have all the bases covered! At least I can say it's different.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

SUX 2BU said:


> I dig the random shape thing. Even if it has no effect on standing waves at these frequencies, perhaps all the layers add rigidity to the box?
> 
> Great build, but I'm partial as another C10 owner. This is another great 'square body' forum:
> 73-87chevytrucks.com
> 
> A few hardcore builders on there too.


Thanks, I'll check it out SUX2BU. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Been working on the armrest's today. If you look close, the armrest template started out as one of the center pieces from the dash trim rings, turned sideways.


----------



## carlr

That looks absolutely stunning - really like how you are picking up themed shapes throughout the install.


----------



## thehatedguy

I will have to pass this thread on to old Randall K...he would get a kick out of seeing his creations being used as inspiration.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

thehatedguy said:


> I will have to pass this thread on to old Randall K...he would get a kick out of seeing his creations being used as inspiration.


Very cool, I know he's seen it on Instagram. I love everything he does, very original and beautiful pieces that are as much art, as speakers! I'm so tempted to cut out the back of both midbass enclosure's and make inserts with his wave style interior designs.


----------



## thehatedguy

You know...it would probably have more benefits there than in the sub enclosure. I have been wanting to do something like that in my own kicks for a while now.

I may have asked before, but where in NC are you located? Down towards Kings Mountain/Shelby area off of I-85 myself.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

thehatedguy said:


> You know...it would probably have more benefits there than in the sub enclosure. I have been wanting to do something like that in my own kicks for a while now.
> 
> I may have asked before, but where in NC are you located? Down towards Kings Mountain/Shelby area off of I-85 myself.


I'm roughly 15 miles north of Winston Salem, up RT52. If your ever in my neck of the woods, shoot me a IM.


----------



## thehatedguy

I used to live in W-S when I worked at WFSOM at the Baptist Hospital. Lived over in West End and then over off of Stratford. Been years since I have been up that way.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Been a rough couple weeks. Got some energy and got back to work yesterday! I have 2 gallons of FlexSeal coming in Friday to pour in the voids, then I can get it all together permanently. So far, I have the mirrored pairs wood glued together.


----------



## rockinridgeline

Looking good. I am jealous of your imagination! I like how you used the sticks to get the shape of the floor and then transferred that to the side panel.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Wow. Truly awesome build process. I may try to yank my build thread because this one is going to show it up from a fabrication standpoint, haha. Great work so far.


----------



## claydo

1FinalInstall said:


> I'm roughly 15 miles north of Winston Salem, up RT52. If your ever in my neck of the woods, shoot me a IM.


This sounds really close to my employer.......I work in king....

I'd love to see this build in person!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

claydo said:


> This sounds really close to my employer.......I work in king....
> 
> I'd love to see this build in person!


You're welcome to swing by anytime, just PM me.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Thank goodness the brain decided to work a little bit today! I've got a plan, I think and some of the Sonus training in work here. This will be the access to the waveguide for the front 2 subs. The rear pair will have a separate place to vent. The block will be cut down a bit tomorrow for inserts that will be set up on a angle inside of the cutout, than glassed a bit. Should give a nice effect.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Electrodynamic said:


> Wow. Truly awesome build process. I may try to yank my build thread because this one is going to show it up from a fabrication standpoint, haha. Great work so far.


Too funny, not that good but thanks!


----------



## ErinH

wish you were next door to Jason. would love to see this in person.

are you planning on being at the meet this weekend still? if so, see you then!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> wish you were next door to Jason. would love to see this in person.
> 
> are you planning on being at the meet this weekend still? if so, see you then!


Yup, I'll be there. I tried to borrow a trailer to tow it out, but this sucker's too low to get on it. I can't wait to hear some great cars! If anyone has to go up 52 North to go home and would like to see it, you're more than welcome. Just PM me or talk to me at the event.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rockinridgeline said:


> Looking good. I am jealous of your imagination! I like how you used the sticks to get the shape of the floor and then transferred that to the side panel.


Thanks brother, guess who taught me that....


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## thehatedguy

I dig the shapes in the last few pictures...not that the rest is bad or anything. Seems like some construction techniques have changed or been added recently.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

thehatedguy said:


> I dig the shapes in the last few pictures...not that the rest is bad or anything. Seems like some construction techniques have changed or been added recently.


Good eye and you're absolutely right! I think I said it best in a Instagram post after returning from Sonus and spending a couple days with Micah, "I look at everything different now, thanks Micah". I'll only use one KURV (3/6/9/12/15) now and straights. Before, like on the dash halves or front dash shape, I would use multiple KURV's and the transitions could have been better. This is also one of the first things Micah teaches, stick to one and use it in different ways. I read an article about when he built his door panels in the Audi freehand with only a KURV 3, crazy. That's a KURV 15 for the outer shape (top/bottom/sides) and straights. This whole piece is pressure fit and the trim ring will be held on with magnets. It will also have guide pins and incredibly strong magnets on the backside that will attach to the waveguide. These pieces will be finished to match the upper dash halves. Thinking eggshell sheen for the contoured parts and gloss (same color, either gray, silver or black) for the 45'd top ring. 

I meant to give you guys a short write up about my trip to Sonus, sorry, the old noggin doesn't work like it use to. The first, and most important thing I'll say about Micah, is that he truly wants every person that completes one of his classes to leave a better installer. He takes it to heart. Everyone I was with loved the class and left a better fabricator. His training style is very relaxed and if you have a question, you'll get an answer. It's amazing how everything you see the most talented guys in this country building, revolves around the basics and 2 styles that he covered, just in different ways. At first I didn't get it (remember, I'm a unique situation due to my condition) but after looking at a couple pieces from previous classes, it clicked. This last post is a direct result of what he taught me. What I really liked is that while your at Sonus, nothing's off limits. His house is your house and everyone was incredibly accommodating and kind! This class was right after 2 employees left to open their own store, and if anyone here is a small business owner, you know how stressful and difficult it would be if almost half of your staff all of a sudden leaves. This made it even more impressive because you never would have known. He focused on all of us first and foremost the whole time we were there. The first day is some classroom and fabricating techniques. The last 2 days are hands on fabricating with him right there to help or instruct a better way. As the projects progressed, he would then teach the next stage of where we were with our projects. Everyone really enjoyed this because you wouldn't have to retain a ton of info, then recap while building. While we were at a certain step, we'd learn that step than execute. In my own state of confusion, I made a poor decision and wanted to build a part that would end up in the truck. I decided to redo the upper console where the radio goes. For some reason I figured it would be the easiest and I could make it better there. At the end of day one I realized it wasn't going to work and I wanted to pull my hair out. With a confidence booster from Micah and 1 day left, I decided to try and build the armrest. Micah graciously said he'd be in early (around 6:30am) and I was welcome to get started. Of course, that night I got roughly 2 hours of sleep and felt terrible in the morning. Once I got to Sonus on the final day around 9, my good ol' debilitating headaches kicked in and I had to lay down until I could once again stand, which ended up being around 1pm. At that point there was no possible way anything would get close to done starting from scratch. I made the decision to simply watch everyone else and take as much in as possible. After all, I took this class for one reason and one build, this truck. The way I look at it, I was trying to teach myself router techniques and between the cost of wood, and more importantly now - time, this class would pay for itself. I can't tell you how many things I've rebuilt along the way after learning something new. I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't rebuild anything from this point on..... but I have no idea what I was thinking with the armrest pieces I just did. They will never see the light of day. I rushed them and like before, started building before putting down a good plan. 

I highly recommend anyone that wants to better themselves as a fabricator to take one, or all of Sonus's training courses. Micah's a wealth of knowledge that many don't realize help create the ways many top installers build, and other schools teach. I wish Mobile Solutions was closer and I had more time, I would love to run through a class or two over their too.


----------



## thehatedguy

Micah is an install stud. Can't give those guys enough props. They live and breathe 12volt...and want to bring the whole industry up.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

thehatedguy said:


> Micah is an install stud. Can't give those guys enough props. They live and breathe 12volt...and want to bring the whole industry up.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

About to get on the road to go listen to a bunch of great cars over at Jason's, very excited!


----------



## carter1010

Hey Jason, we met today at the NC meet. I heard about this build there. My jaw is still on the floor. Absolutely amazing. I wish I had seen that L7 enclosure before I met you...so many questions! Just awesome man. Just awesome.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carter1010 said:


> Hey Jason, we met today at the NC meet. I heard about this build there. My jaw is still on the floor. Absolutely amazing. I wish I had seen that L7 enclosure before I met you...so many questions! Just awesome man. Just awesome.


Hey, thank you! Thanks for giving me a demo in the Ridgeline, those Frogs sounded great! Had such a great time meeting everyone and hearing some of the best systems I've ever heard! I think my highlight still has to be seeing & hearing TheDavel's Spartan helmet FJ build! So cool seeing a build done by a guy I have so much respect for, plus, look to for inspiration daily, in person. After seeing that box I was like  !

Remember this day, men, for it will be yours for all time.
— Spartan King Leonidas


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I received my small can of Flex Seal Friday so got to pouring today. Hopefully the gallon will be here Monday so I can finally get this thing assembled.


----------



## probillygun

Hi Jason!

Was great meeting you yesterday at the NC meet and hearing about your build! Looks great so far man! I'll be following this one, keep up the great work and can't wait to hear it when its done!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

probillygun said:


> Hi Jason!
> 
> Was great meeting you yesterday at the NC meet and hearing about your build! Looks great so far man! I'll be following this one, keep up the great work and can't wait to hear it when its done!



Hey, same to you. That FJ is something else and thanks for the listen. Great work Dave (TheDavel), the FJ sounds amazing and is an absolute stunner in person. Also, welcome home! (I think)


----------



## TheDavel

I just was just fortunate to have a guy like Bill let me get a little creative with his vision. It is a great sounding vehicle!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Started on the 3D armrest/mount.


----------



## claydo

Had the pleasure of hanging out with jason here this afternoon.......helluva guy, with some big time plans for this truck working in his noggin! I tell you guys, his woodwork skills are off the charts, pictures dont tell the whole story, and stay tuned, it's only gonna get better......hats off brother.......


----------



## 1FinalInstall

claydo said:


> Had the pleasure of hanging out with jason here this afternoon.......helluva guy, with some big time plans for this truck working in his noggin! I tell you guys, his woodwork skills are off the charts, pictures dont tell the whole story, and stay tuned, it's only gonna get better......hats off brother.......


Thanks *Clay*, you're too nice! I had a great time with you and that Cobalt of yours! I'm so happy I got the chance to listen to it and *probillygun* you were right. He HAS to play the orchestra track every single time he demos it! Those JL 8's sound amazing and the whole car was incredibly warm & defined, loved it. Once I get a little bit further on the truck, and if you havn't finished them yourself, we'll get those doors wrapped up. I already have 2 ideas how we can finish them up! :idea3:


----------



## claydo

Awesome, as slow as I move they probably won't be....lmao.


----------



## ErinH

Jason, it was nice to meet you in person at the GTG this weekend. I really wish I had the chance to swing by and see this sucker on my way home, but maybe I'll get see it at my house one day in the near future. 

Thanks for the convo and keep up the good work here, dude!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Trying something different, kerfed the plexi and going to lay some glass in the cuts. May open them up a bit before spreading. Should give a interesting effect once lit. The arm rest will be secured with neo magnets and hold the bridge in place. There will be ambient light behind the mount going down the side. It has a .25-.50" gap that gets larger towards the bottom.


----------



## carlr

Speachless....


----------



## deeppinkdiver

This is hot... Love where this is going!


----------



## bradknob

Amazing. This is the level of detail I strive for.


Interested to see how the kurfed plexi turns out.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bradknob said:


> Amazing. This is the level of detail I strive for.
> 
> 
> Interested to see how the kurfed plexi turns out.


Thanks Brad, appreciate the kind words! With your fab skills, you should really consider going to the same class I did, SONUS Fabology. Here is a link to the 9 classes remaining this year. IMO, It's so worth it! 

*https://squareup.com/store/sonus-evolution/item/evolution-fabology-deposit * 

I think I need to open up the cut on the top side where the glass molds up to it. Think I'm going to V it a bit so the VERT will have a larger surface area to bond to. Wish I had some of the secret product Micah showed us over at SONUS training, it would be perfect for this and is much stronger than any spread available. I can't reveal what it is, but *Claydo* happen to see a piece I brought home from the demo while he was over checking out the truck.


----------



## ErinH

How about I drive my car up for a week and let you finish mine out? I'll pay you... in skittles or peanut m&m's! 


*PS: As usual, nice work going on here.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> Speachless....


Like always, really appreciate it!






deeppinkdiver said:


> This is hot... Love where this is going!


Thanks, the actual armrest mount is going to get tricky, but if all goes as planned should turn out really cool. Talked to Micah Wednesday and have some VERT & Matter in route. Should have it Tuesday, only have a tiny bit left. I absolutely LOVE this stuff because of the shaping/sanding properties. In the beginning of the SONUS training, Micah asks everyone if he can answer any questions for us. Since I've fallen in love with all of his spreads, I had to ask how they came about. It was very cool to hear the story and how he came up with the formula himself. I had always thought he partnered up with a company like Evercoat and they designed the formulas for him and he simply branded them, not the case at all. He did his homework and started mixing up formulas in the back of the shop. He'd then use, and fine tune them to come up with the perfect recipe for each product. 

I can't stress it enough, for any DIY's that want to do a custom install needing filler, make sure not to waste your time and money with over the counter body fillers. Grant it, I will use a bit of Duraglass Stranded Filler for strength every now and again, but only in areas that won't be seen. I know it's convenient and a bit cheaper, but don't make the same mistake I have.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> How about I drive my car up for a week and let you finish mine out? I'll pay you... in skittles or peanut m&m's!
> 
> 
> *PS: As usual, nice work going on here.


Ahhh perfect, now I know how to get you back to NC to tune this thing once she's ready! We'll trade tuning for fabrication. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## claydo

Oh, hell yea, lookin awesome dude!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

As a guy that played drums since the age of 5... RIP PRINCE, you were a EPIC inspiration in my life! Sorry, had to get that out of the way since this site is all about music! This enclosure is really starting to become interesting. I just need Claydo to get back over here to describe it for me.

For some reason, this enclosure is becoming something special in my mind.


----------



## robolop

1FinalInstall said:


> For some reason, this enclosure is becoming something special in my mind.


Art, sorry I'm repeating


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Love it.. and RIP Prince for sure, amazing artist who I never got to see..


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> Art, sorry I'm repeating


Rob, you NEVER have to apologize for repeating yourself!!!!!! Just the fact that you're complimenting this build makes me insanely motivated & happy!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I now completely understand why 6 figure home cabinets weigh a freakin' ton. What's really interesting with this thing, is how much the Flex Seal actually helped deaden the enclosure. If you now tap this thing anywhere with a hammer, the note is so solid, low and dead, it has to make a difference in the way a wave reacts. I understand how large a low note is, but there's something to it (I hope!). I have a small .50 cuft sealed enclosure I was going to use early off in the build. When I tap it anywhere, it sounds completely different than this. I think I'd have to triple the .75" MDF to even get close and then still, it wouldn't dissolve the ping like this. So excited to hear this thing.


----------



## claydo

I'm looking forward to hearing the whole build. Looks like yer making plenty of progress, keep it up!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

For those of you that have never used or seen Sonus VERT, here it is prior to mixing in the hardener. It has the consistency of cake frosting and can be held upside down, as long as you want! Incredible stuff and the best part are it's sanding properties.


----------



## bradknob

Cinnamon Toast Crunch! FTW.


I know you got some sanding work cut out for you. If you say it sands that well, I will be giving this stuff a shot. Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bradknob said:


> Cinnamon Toast Crunch! FTW.
> 
> 
> I know you got some sanding work cut out for you. If you say it sands that well, I will be giving this stuff a shot. Looks pretty awesome.


Do it!! You'll thank me later, trust me.


----------



## carlr

+1 for Sonus!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

I use the Sonus fillers too and love them.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

FINALLY, subs in box but man, CDT doesn't give you much clearance to work with for mounting hardware. They all look so nice together, like one big happy subwoofer family.


----------



## eddieg

Man I had that CDT driver - it's a bad ass!!! 

At the time I really wanted a JL 8W7 and the other dude which had it was OK for doing equipment swap if the sub I had would not fall much short behind the 8W7 ability to produce SPL so I've took the CDT out of the 10lit seald enclosure it was in and put it into a 0.8CF ported (and that was not yet the SPL enclosure that was designed for it) and it did the trick. 

You have four of them - should be a very "happy" setup.

Love your work, outstanding sir!


----------



## carlr

That looks simply awesome!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Sexxxy.. Looks great man


----------



## ErinH

LOL @ the timing. I sent you an email this morning just to check in and say hey before checking the forum. 

Great progress.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

eddieg said:


> Man I had that CDT driver - it's a bad ass!!!
> 
> At the time I really wanted a JL 8W7 and the other dude which had it was OK for doing equipment swap if the sub I had would not fall much short behind the 8W7 ability to produce SPL so I've took the CDT out of the 10lit seald enclosure it was in and put it into a 0.8CF ported (and that was not yet the SPL enclosure that was designed for it) and it did the trick.
> 
> You have four of them - should be a very "happy" setup.
> 
> Love your work, outstanding sir!


Thanks for the kind words!

I was so close to going with a ported setup, then with the help of a few guys that know way more than me, went with their advise, which by the way made complete sense! Since the midbass driver loves a ported enclosure, setting the subs up sealed will hopefully give me that tight punch I loved in ErinH's car at Jason's. I think the way the drivers are going to load will assist in the spl, if needed. 

Here are the three curves.

*MIDBASS PORTED:*


*SUBWOOFER SEALED:*


*SUBWOOFER PORTED:*


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> LOL @ the timing. I sent you an email this morning just to check in and say hey before checking the forum.
> 
> Great progress.


Thanks brother, hope all's good out there in Bama!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> That looks simply awesome!





deeppinkdiver said:


> Sexxxy.. Looks great man


Thanks guys!


----------



## eddieg

You don't have to compromise for a sealed enclosure just to get a good punch, you can also tune the port to emphasize a 55hz setup and twik the EQ to lower anything below 40hz and you will get a good punch as well. 

But yes - a small sealed enclosure would save you space and weight but would also limit the subs max SPL but you have four of them so...  

Those QES subs are working like a loaded spring so when you first run them make sure the power they get in the seald enclosure does not drive them to distortion at their low end - if required use the EQ to attenuate them below the 30hz, My Xover points from them were anywhere between 30-40Hz with changing slopes between 12 to 36 db


----------



## 1FinalInstall

eddieg said:


> You don't have to compromise for a sealed enclosure just to get a good punch, you can also tune the port to emphasize a 55hz setup and twik the EQ to lower anything below 40hz and you will get a good punch as well.
> 
> But yes - a small sealed enclosure would save you space and weight but would also limit the subs max SPL but you have four of them so...
> 
> Those QES subs are working like a loaded spring so when you first run them make sure the power they get in the seald enclosure does not drive them to distortion at their low end - if required use the EQ to attenuate them below the 30hz, My Xover points from them were anywhere between 30-40Hz with changing slopes between 12 to 36 db


Great info, thank you.


----------



## ErinH

1FinalInstall said:


> Great info, thank you.



I realize people do this (eq outside the passband), so obviously this is only my $.02 here but...

I wouldn't tweak the EQ outside of the passband. You'll introduce phase issues that cannot be resolved if you do this, which is more troublesome with low frequency drivers. Use the crossover to take care of that task.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> I realize people do this (eq outside the passband), so obviously this is only my $.02 here but...
> 
> I wouldn't tweak the EQ outside of the passband. You'll introduce phase issues that cannot be resolved if you do this, which is more troublesome with low frequency drivers. Use the crossover to take care of that task.


I've already made a TOP SECRET, behind closed doors deal with Erin to tune this thing when it's ready, so no matter what, she's in good hands!


----------



## Tsmith

This is a fantastic build! I can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Skinnarbox

Loving the podwork in this.


----------



## DJSPANKY

one word...

AWESOME


----------



## fcarpio

Holy ****! This keeps getting better and better. Awesome skills.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Tsmith said:


> This is a fantastic build! I can't wait to see the finished product





Skinnarbox said:


> Loving the podwork in this.





DJSPANKY said:


> one word...
> 
> AWESOME





fcarpio said:


> Holy ****! This keeps getting better and better. Awesome skills.


Thanks guys, this feedback helps me get going!! -J


----------



## Baller Status

Awesome build. Aspire to do something this epic before my days are done.


----------



## beak81champ

HOLY ****! Incredible work bro... Keep it real, and keep postin pics!!! It's like woodworking porn!!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Baller Status said:


> Awesome build. Aspire to do something this epic before my days are done.





beak81champ said:


> HOLY ****! Incredible work bro... Keep it real, and keep postin pics!!! It's like woodworking porn!!!


Thank you, I really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Hey guys, sorry it's been a bit. I slowed down for awhile, but starting to get back to work. I received the widebody parts from Hanneman Fiberglass that will accommodate a 24x15--405/25/24 rear & 305/30x22 front tire without tubbing the truck at all!! Lamborghini Aventador wide, well literally minus 1 inch. Build wise, I started back at the finish pieces for the exterior wall-to-seat flush in trim piece's. They're actually the original ones I built, happy about that! I'm still trying to figure out how to finish the top of the center console so that's on hold. Also started on the trim piece that will meet up with the outer trim pieces. I like where they are going. Hope everyone here is happy and healthy! 

BTW for any of you that don't know this trick, go buy 2 or 3 different size pool floaties and use them as contoured sanding blocks. Something the master Micah taught me!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I should have mentioned, those are long bed 5" ext. bedsides. I thought I was going to be able to seam them, but that's not happening. Going to leave the seam up to the bodyshop. I will need to go ALPINE SINISTER on them though, that's once I get the tires, need to wheel well close it up a bit. At one point I'm going to beg 1 person to help me out, but I have to figure out if it's going to be for the doors or the fender closing skeleton. I was looking for praying, but this will do. :angel:

ps. Rob (robolop), I hope you're feeling better brother!


----------



## Ericdd

I can't wait to see those huge fenders installed. Are you going to do a separate build thread for the exterior, or are you going to show us here?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> I can't wait to see those huge fenders installed. Are you going to do a separate build thread for the exterior, or are you going to show us here?


I haven't showcased this truck anywhere else, so I'd love to show everything here. My new friends are here and since it's the last thing I'll ever do, Id love for everyone to be a part of the final ride. That's as long as the admins are cool with it. - J


----------



## Ericdd

great, it will save us from having to register for a new site 
I'm sure they won't have a problem with you continuing the build here, I've seen others stray from their audio build before.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> great, it will save us from having to register for a new site
> I'm sure they won't have a problem with you continuing the build here, I've seen others stray from their audio build before.


If they have a problem then I'll get nasty and do, well, absolutely nothing...


----------



## Ericdd

1FinalInstall said:


> If they have a problem then I'll get nasty and do, well, absolutely nothing...


I'll back you up with the same LOL


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> I'll back you up with the same LOL


Thanks man, miss this site! :2thumbsup:


----------



## Coppertone

You are doing a wonderful deed which will pay off tenfold.


----------



## carlr

I'm like a little kid on Christmas day morning every time I see there's an update to this thread! Stellar work indeed, looking forward to see where this ends up.


----------



## robolop

Cool dude. GO4IT


----------



## imjustjason

I've been waiting to see the widebody portion of this one, lemme get some snacks.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

imjustjason said:


> I've been waiting to see the widebody portion of this one, lemme get some snacks.


Well, I guess that settles that, everything truck will be posted! Thanks J


----------



## imjustjason

I'm in for all of it, engine work, driveline mods, body mods, stereo, upholstery, paint, all of it, want to see it all. Especially if it's at the same standard as the install work.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BTW If anyone has a connection with Wilwood Brakes, please DM me! I thought I knew the right person at BAER, but they took 2 months to tell me they can't help. Not even 5% off, nothing. A simple "We can't help you.". Crazy for a truck that WILL see the cover of Truckin' and the first widebody built.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> Cool dude. GO4IT


Thanks brother, hope you're feeling better! 
- J


----------



## bradknob

1FinalInstall said:


> For those of you that have never used or seen Sonus VERT, here it is prior to mixing in the hardener. It has the consistency of cake frosting and can be held upside down, as long as you want! Incredible stuff and the best part are it's sanding properties.[/URL]




Finally ran out of my poverty filler, wanna give this stuff a shot. Do you, by any chance, know the difference between vert and matter? Besides that vert can be applied upside down lol. Are they for different stages of the process or what? Their website isn't very informative.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bradknob said:


> Finally ran out of my poverty filler, wanna give this stuff a shot. Do you, by any chance, know the difference between vert and matter? Besides that vert can be applied upside down lol. Are they for different stages of the process or what? Their website isn't very informative.


That's it Brad, if I was to buy one, buy VERT. Sanding properties are identical. ps. get excited!


----------



## bradknob

1FinalInstall said:


> That's it Brad, if I was to buy one, buy VERT. Sanding properties are identical. ps. get excited!




Awesome. Thanks for the quick reply. Vert it is.


Now Ima need You back back in the garage for some updates. K thx


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ok, ok I hear ya. Couple teasers of what we're working on currently. Adjustable seat brackets are getting cut on plasma today! Bumper & bumperettes are getting sectioned, 3" down on bumper, twice as wide on bumperettes and dropped accordingly. It's going to be 2 pieces now too. 

For those of you that haven't seen the suspension, DJM Upper & Lower Tubular Control Arms, DJM Front & Rear Sway Bars & Bell Tech 4/6" Pro Drop Kit w/Street Struts.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Looking good. That sway bar looks similar to the factory 1 1/4" one I have on my 81 C10, which came from a 1-ton with the HD suspension.


----------



## dawaro

What software did you use for the box modeling?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

dawaro said:


> What software did you use for the box modeling?


 None, I used CDT sealed specs. Then, I poured sand into each of the three different designs, then poured that into a square box for normal measurements. 

Included a couple of pics when I started the build, pre meeting Joey @ 12vtools!!


----------



## Black Rain

Is that an M6 being ported? And where are you planning on mounting them? It seems like you speaker placement plans have change from the original concept?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Black Rain said:


> Is that an M6 being ported? And where are you planning on mounting them? It seems like you speaker placement plans have change from the original concept?


Old pics, still ported though!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

There is some beautiful artwork going on in this thread. 1FinalInstall, you sir have MADD woodworking skillz!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Are you doing a build-out on the lower door panel area, below the factory door panel? I want to do a nice, slim build-out there so it doesn't look like some big tumor but my power window mechanism is right behind the metal and there is zero depth available.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

SUX 2BU said:


> Are you doing a build-out on the lower door panel area, below the factory door panel? I want to do a nice, slim build-out there so it doesn't look like some big tumor but my power window mechanism is right behind the metal and there is zero depth available.


The doors will be cosmetically finished, zero audio, for that exact reason! This 84' is the same, hence scraping that and going to the dash with the CDT AUDIO HDM6 midbass. I'm still going ported, and in the exact same size enclosure, .40cuft3 -- 2x13.8" port tuned to 66hz. It's the best config. if you have the space, especially now that I have a Audison DUE Digital @260wx2 running them. When I mounted the first enclosure to the door, it looked insane and instantly became firewood. If Chevy had just built the rails that the window rides on a bit different, you'd be able to mount a pair of 10" sub's in each door! At the end of the day, I'm very happy that I changed it since I'll have a 3 way set emanating from 1 point in ideal enclosures, somewhat on axis.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> There is some beautiful artwork going on in this thread. 1FinalInstall, you sir have MADD woodworking skillz!


Thanks BP, I really appreciate that!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Bit of a pickle, had a Corvette restorer swing by to get some professional advice on how to cut this rear bedside the best way. When I purchased these from Hanneman Fiberglass, the owner said they only have a mold for a long bed but all you have to do is take 18" off the front and it fits perfect. Well, not so much. To keep the wheel well centered, zero gap on the rear and to have the gas door line up, you need to do 3 sections....way too much work for me. I would have to completely rebuild the 5" line back into the bedsides! Let's hope Tuesday, when the owner of Hanneman returns, he'll have a solution for me.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I should note that I only took off 14", instead of 18, since the wheel well was already too far forward at that number. I will be building in new wells, but it needs to be centered.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That sucks. I hope he finds a solution for you.


----------



## bigbubba

Wow, the wheel openings themselves aren't even the same size as stock. What are they 5-6 inches longer?


----------



## Ericdd

it looks like you could split it in the middle of the wheel well and pull out a 5 inch section.

after all you've done already, I'm sure you can make this work


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bigbubba said:


> Wow, the wheel openings themselves aren't even the same size as stock. What are they 5-6 inches longer?


These are meant for off road use on Baja race trucks, big ol' tire. Wasn't that concerned since I'm going to custom build that part of the well to fit a 24 in the rear & 22 in the front perfectly. Got the idea from the Alpine 645 Sinister from a couple years back. I just didn't want to have to section it 3 times, I'd have gone a completely different route if I'd known this. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> it looks like you could split it in the middle of the wheel well and pull out a 5 inch section.
> 
> after all you've done already, I'm sure you can make this work


Problem doing that is I'm removing the 5" extension bedside I bought them for.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Had some energy over the last week for the first time in awhile! Finished up driver side sub waveguide access, made the threaded mounts that they'll attach to, cut the metal on the back wall where the 2 Audison amps will go and playing with upper dash radio mount.

Dash finally looks like a full dash, driver side upper done.

Also, I'm only using 2 different EVOL sticks for the rest of the build, straight & 15. Trying to reuse as many parts as possible, like waveguide access design, into armrest mount, into back wall.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Forgot to mention, did away with a trim ring on the lower sub waveguide access openings. I really started to like the look you could get by incorporating it in as one piece. 







*BEFORE*


----------



## JP Fabrication

Any word From Hal at Hennemann? I knew he was on vacation. I live 5 miles from the shop. He does all of the bodies for the sand cars at Buckshot Racing | where I work on the side.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JP Fabrication said:


> Any word From Hal at Hennemann? I knew he was on vacation. I live 5 miles from the shop. He does all of the bodies for the sand cars at Buckshot Racing | where I work on the side.


He said he was going to schedule shipping back to CA, which quite frankly is going to be a tremendous pain in the butt since I recycled the box they came in. Don't have much room here at the house for boxes that large. I'm not even sure how I'm going to get them packed back up, need to go down to Lowes in my Mini and see if they have any large boxes I can break down, then put back together. I was hoping that there was a dealer on the east coast I could take them to, but not an option. Even to do that I'd have to rent a truck with a long bed. It's just a mess that could have been avoided.


----------



## Installer Josh

Dam its been a while sense i looked at this build. This is one i wish i could fast fast forward to see the end now. its going to be sick.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Got the pieces coated with Polyester Resin last night so the ULWMDF would seal up. Gonna build up some edges today! Made the base out of aluminum yesterday also, the whole chassis fits into the cutout, where the 3/4 plexi has a groove that was rabbeted in on the back side to flush in the DCT face.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Starting to look like something, will have my camera back up and working tomorrow so pics should look better.


----------



## Extended Power

Simply over the top in every way!
You have an amazing gift!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Yeah he does!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Extended Power said:


> Simply over the top in every way!
> You have an amazing gift!





BP1Fanatic said:


> Yeah he does!



Thanks guys, you're too kind! - J


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Spoke with Hal from Hanneman Fiberglass and he had good news, he's trying to hunt me down a set of 5" extension short bedsides.  tbc...


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Took on a little side job for a local business owner that's helped me out over the last year. After all, I am a closeted bass head... did graduate high school in 93' at the peak of the bass movement. Can't wait to hear this thing!

Pair of Rockford Fosgate T2D215's being run by a [email protected] = 2,500watts, "Got Bass?"!

I'm using Titebond Ultimate Wood Glue, Brad Nails, 2 spray can's of Flex Seal & a little bit of Sonus VERT. It will have 2 plexi windows on the top of the enclosure to show off the backs of these MASSIVE subs. I'm using Trupan Premium MDF from Lowe's, not ULWMDF, much nicer product than Home Depot. Thank you Joey from 12vtools for the corner bracing tip, they worked great. Face will be 1.5" thick with an additional piece of .50 to flush in the drivers. If anyone can help me out or give me a tip as to how and make this work better, please chime in.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I need flex seal my box. My back window is leaking. I can't wait to see the finished enclosure.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> I need flex seal my box. My back window is leaking. I can't wait to see the finished enclosure.


I'm using Flex Seal to finish the inside of the enclosure more than anything since it's soooo much easier than paint and primer. Prior to spraying it, I'm going to lay down a coat of Polyester Resin to seal everything up and make it one, then give her a good coat. The drivers are so big, you won't see much of anything other than them, just a easier way.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

This looks nice so far. I also graduated in the same year and era.. Ran lots of subs and power back then. lol


----------



## SUX 2BU

Another Grad '93 here  I started competing in 1991. Ahhh the golden years of car audio IMO.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

deeppinkdiver said:


> This looks nice so far. I also graduated in the same year and era.. Ran lots of subs and power back then. lol





SUX 2BU said:


> Another Grad '93 here  I started competing in 1991. Ahhh the golden years of car audio IMO.


I had 1983 Celica Hatchback with 2 Kicker Comp 4ohm 15's (mono/1 ohm), Gold logo, off of a square body Punch 150! What were you guys running (deeppinkdiver & SUX 2BU) back then?


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## BP1Fanatic

1FinalInstall said:


> I had 1983 Celica Hatchback with 2 Kicker Comp 4ohm 15's (mono/1 ohm), Gold logo, off of a square body Punch 150! What were you guys running (deeppinkdiver & SUX 2BU) back then?


1981 Honda Civic Sedan with 2 Pyle 12's and a Punch 45. I still got 2 Punch 45's sitting in the basement collecting dust.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> 1981 Honda Civic Sedan with 2 Pyle 12's and a Punch 45. I still got 2 Punch 45's sitting in the basement collecting dust.


Crazy how a little Punch 45 would run subs just fine!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Ain't it tho'!


----------



## SUX 2BU

1FinalInstall said:


> I had 1983 Celica Hatchback with 2 Kicker Comp 4ohm 15's (mono/1 ohm), Gold logo, off of a square body Punch 150! What were you guys running (deeppinkdiver & SUX 2BU) back then?


1981 2wd GMC Jimmy. Alpine 7801, Alpine 3522 running tri-mode on a pair of Pioneer tweets high up on the a-pillar and Punch 6.5's in the lower doors (no power windows) on vinyl-wrapped panels with custom grilles and a Punch 8" in a custom made ported bandpass box built into the center console. A pair of Punch SP-412 12" subs in a custom ported box with plexi window run off a Punch 45. Later we added 2 more Punch 12s and built a new box that had 2 of them in a bandpass box and 2 in a ported box. Filled the entire area behind the seat lol And an Epicenter. It was the shiz in Grade 12.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Lol!


----------



## Joe50302

The craftsmanship on this build is second to none.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Joe50302 said:


> The craftsmanship on this build is second to none.


Thank you Joe50302!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Why can't any of us just do something simple....ugh. Figured it be the only chance to get a bit funky with something, so why not. Dads truck is more conservative and clean.


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## TheDavel

looks like you got that port squared away! pun intended-


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> looks like you got that port squared away! pun intended-


  Thanks for the great tip, worked like a dream! 

It was really interesting to play with different diameters and watch the length change, finally understand what Joey was telling me a couple months ago. I always thought if you have specs for a pair of subs, you just multiply the cu.ft.3 and port's x 2, not the case at all.


----------



## ErinH

When I reply to this thread, it's only ever to essentially say "damn!".

So, I'll try to stop. Just know that I'm watching this thread and always saying "damn!" to myself when I see your progress.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> When I reply to this thread, it's only ever to essentially say "damn!".
> 
> So, I'll try to stop. Just know that I'm watching this thread and always saying "damn!" to myself when I see your progress.



Since it's coming from the guy that designed, installed and tuned the best sounding/staging car I've heard, it never gets old!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I did the first 2 coats of Flex Seal before mounting the face so it would have a even coat throughout. It would have been impossible to do that once assembled. You can't see it in the pics, but there was tape on the port where it becomes one with the 1.5" piano brace. I did go a bit much by glassing in the joints, by no biggie. I'm doing the .50" MDF face trim piece today that flushes in the subs. 

I do need some HELP from guys more knowledgeable than me on running big power. The vehicle is a Cadillac Escalade EXT, amps are Rockford T600.4 & T2500 & 10F hybrid cap. *Is a second battery needed?*


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Thanks for putting some time aside for me today Erin & Dave!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Madd skillz 1FinalInstall!


----------



## Theslaking

1FinalInstall said:


> I'm using Titebond Ultimate Wood Glue, Brad Nails, 2 spray can's of Flex Seal & a little bit of Sonus VERT.


Since you shop at Lowe's, try the Leak Stopper brand. It has better coverage and it is a bit cheaper. I have used it a lot. Secondly you can buy 1 gallon cans a brush it on. That is if you have any future business owner basshead side jobs o the schedule.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> Madd skillz 1FinalInstall!


Thanks brother!



Theslaking said:


> Since you shop at Lowe's, try the Leak Stopper brand. It has better coverage and it is a bit cheaper. I have used it a lot. Secondly you can buy 1 gallon cans a brush it on. That is if you have any future business owner basshead side jobs o the schedule.


 That's great info, thanks! Although you're right, I can't see myself doing another job, other than the truck, but never say never, right... Truth is, it all happened at the right time. I needed to drum up some money to purchase supplies for the last push on the trucks interior and he's a great guy that's helped me. 

Thanks again to all that have been so kind throughout this thread, look to it for inspiration all the time to keep pushing! - J


----------



## brother_c

Not as into as you guys back then I can remember high school days me and my bro riding around in the 88 Civic hatch with the punch 100 and the kicker 12 cranked up to constant license plate rattle and also thinking that was the shiz. I rode in the back seat of a couple hatches where i literally couldn't hear a fng thing even if someone in the front seat turned around and yelled at me. I never heard a word about SQ back then. Just watts watts watts.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

brother_c said:


> Not as into as you guys back then I can remember high school days me and my bro riding around in the 88 Civic hatch with the punch 100 and the kicker 12 cranked up to constant license plate rattle and also thinking that was the shiz. I rode in the back seat of a couple hatches where i literally couldn't hear a fng thing even if someone in the front seat turned around and yelled at me. I never heard a word about SQ back then. Just watts watts watts.


+1


----------



## alcatraz5768

Just read this whole thread, awesome work and inspiring ideas. I don't have anything to add except be careful putting polyester filler over epoxy, as it can let go. The other way round is fine. Love your commitment.


----------



## TheDavel

1FinalInstall;
I do need some HELP from guys more knowledgeable than me on running big power. The vehicle is a Cadillac Escalade EXT said:


> Is a second battery needed?[/B]


Is it needed, no or at least not for it to "work"... would it help for larger current draws, yes... would an alternator upgrade be a better option, yes... it all comes back to budget. If he can swing an alt upgrade, start there, then add additional battery/batteries. That's just my opinion based on experience and how I'd approach it.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


> Is it needed, no or at least not for it to "work"... would it help for larger current draws, yes... would an alternator upgrade be a better option, yes... it all comes back to budget. If he can swing an alt upgrade, start there, then add additional battery/batteries. That's just my opinion based on experience and how I'd approach it.


Perfect, thanks brother! Couple pics from the last 2 days.Decided to do another set of trim pieces since the first didn't come out to my liking. The top of the box will be for the windows for the subs.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

alcatraz5768 said:


> Just read this whole thread, awesome work and inspiring ideas. I don't have anything to add except be careful putting polyester filler over epoxy, as it can let go. The other way round is fine. Love your commitment.


Thanks for the tip! Would you recommend laying a coat of P.R. over the whole thing to create a solid piece once complete?


----------



## TheDavel

[/QUOTE]

Looks great, almost as if it was something Micah was helping you design!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheDavel said:


>


Looks great, almost as if it was something Micah was helping you design![/QUOTE]

So much of my influence comes from Micah & SONUS, that's such a great compliment, then coming from you is icing on top!  He did recently build something that I got the idea from, then it's a bit of the trucks dash also. The pics on SONUS's Facebook page, I live there! Great place for anyone to go for inspiration!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

The offset kick in the window insert was set at .75", so I could put a accent piece of acrylic on top of the acrylic window. The accent piece will be illuminated. It was routed with a flush trim, then a 60 degree chamfer. I FINALLY built a router shield to get this done. I can't believe I didn't do this sooner! Any of you guys doing small pieces that don't have one, DO IT ASAP, so much safer & easier! Here's a couple pics of the shield and accent piece. The shield is .75" acrylic, all I had, and leftover center pieces from the window inserts from this build, recycling. Used threaded inserts in the bottom of the handles, attached a bit of 3M double sided tape to the bottom of the handle, drilled out the bottom of the acrylic enough for the heads of the bolts to be the base when the shield is laid down, protect the acrylic, and assemble.  btw just using a led flashlight for illumination, led's should look much better.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Sorry about the previous pic, here's a better one of the box together.


----------



## danno14

TheDavel said:


>


Looks great, almost as if it was something Micah was helping you design![/QUOTE]

Dave's Yota build looks like a Spartan or owl
This is looking like a Spartan's really PISSED off owl!

You guys both amaze with your skills and vision 
I'm grateful to be an observer


----------



## thehatedguy

I just can't get over the differences in level of technique before and after the Sonus training. This looks like something Micah would do or approve of.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

thehatedguy said:


> I just can't get over the differences in level of technique before and after the Sonus training. This looks like something Micah would do or approve of.



It's ALL SONUS Fabology & Micah's teaching skills!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BTW Only using a SONUS EVOL KURV 15 and STIK 12 on this one too. Really want to perfect skills that I can roll back into dad's truck with. Insane what 1 curve & a straight line can do!


----------



## SUX 2BU

And a good router and bits too! What is your preferred method of clamping/taping/gluing/screwing/sticking your router template to the material? I like to use double-sided outdoor carpet tape but the odd time when it lets go and screws up the material piece it's highly aggravating.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

SUX 2BU said:


> And a good router and bits too! What is your preferred method of clamping/taping/gluing/screwing/sticking your router template to the material? I like to use double-sided outdoor carpet tape but the odd time when it lets go and screws up the material piece it's highly aggravating.


.50 & 1" router tape from 12VTools.com/Joey for ANYTHING router related and this is why...

Joey from 12VTools is the kindest, most helpful individual any novice or pro could ever use!! He guided me in the direction of what & how the bits work from the beginning, plus, what table setup I really needed to use for what I was looking to build for the first time..... Like most, I first bought a Ryobi and rigged it up (.25 collet only). Then, I bought the most powerful thing Lowes sold (it had a .25 &.50" collet and I thought I was in business!), not so much. From the first call, I trusted him and it was priceless information. Quite frankly I love this guy. He's a business owner that's hands on for anyone. No matter how silly or armature the question is, he'll shoot you straight and guides you in the right direction. I know this sounds like a infomercial, but he's single handedly the most important person in this build. 

He's not on here much but in case he logs on, thanks brother for always guiding me in the right direction, you're the man! 

ps be more then happy to take a pic of it if you'd like SUX 2 BU.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Thanks for the info. I wouldn't mind a pic of your router table setup. I've been planning to build one soon.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

SUX 2BU said:


> Thanks for the info. I wouldn't mind a pic of your router table setup. I've been planning to build one soon.


I'll take a few pics of my setup and the router tape. It's the same tape all of the pro's in the country are using, not sure if it's similar to carpet tape, not familiar.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BTW Thanks for the kind words danno14!


----------



## upgrayedd

amazing work


----------



## beak81champ

Every time I see this build, I expect to see something that I think I can do, as I have a pretty good grasp on woodworking. I've framed, done interior finishing, remodels, etc., but you continue to drop my jaw and show things I would have to practice to do. your conceptualization skills are outstanding, and from form to function seems to be a flawless execution for you as well. Thank you for continuing to raise the bar, and share your knowledge and highly tuned skills during this build! These are way more interesting and inspiring than seeing someone's kickass finished product and be bummed thinking "nice, but I could never do that!"

Bobby K.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

upgrayedd said:


> amazing work


Thank you.



beak81champ said:


> Every time I see this build, I expect to see something that I think I can do, as I have a pretty good grasp on woodworking. I've framed, done interior finishing, remodels, etc., but you continue to drop my jaw and show things I would have to practice to do. your conceptualization skills are outstanding, and from form to function seems to be a flawless execution for you as well. Thank you for continuing to raise the bar, and share your knowledge and highly tuned skills during this build! These are way more interesting and inspiring than seeing someone's kickass finished product and be bummed thinking "nice, but I could never do that!"
> 
> Bobby K.


Boy, what a great compliment! I learned so much by guys posting stuff like this, so I 100% get it. Thanks again for the kind words!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Just got GREAT NEWS from Hal @ Hanneman Fiberglass!!!!!! Fingers crossed.  If anyone has a C10 long bed (pickup only) and would like to extend the rear bedside by 5", hit me up. I'm going to forward the money back to Hal, so any reasonable offer will be accepted. Driver side has 1 cut and will need to be glassed back together.


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## thehatedguy

Joey is like my brother from another mother, so I am little biased.

But I concur.



1FinalInstall said:


> .50 & 1" router tape from 12VTools.com/Joey for ANYTHING router related and this is why...
> 
> Joey from 12VTools is the kindest, most helpful individual any novice or pro could ever use!! He guided me in the direction of what & how the bits work from the beginning, plus, what table setup I really needed to use for what I was looking to build for the first time..... Like most, I first bought a Ryobi and rigged it up (.25 collet only). Then, I bought the most powerful thing Lowes sold (it had a .25 &.50" collet and I thought I was in business!), not so much. From the first call, I trusted him and it was priceless information. Quite frankly I love this guy. He's a business owner that's hands on for anyone. No matter how silly or armature the question is, he'll shoot you straight and guides you in the right direction. I know this sounds like a infomercial, but he's single handedly the most important person in this build.
> 
> He's not on here much but in case he logs on, thanks brother for always guiding me in the right direction, you're the man!
> 
> ps be more then happy to take a pic of it if you'd like SUX 2 BU.


----------



## 12vTools

Wow Thank you brother.. Gonna make my keyboard malfunction from saline exposure. You are a class act and an amazing fabricator. ,
Love your work and your humble attitude. 



1FinalInstall said:


> .50 & 1" router tape from 12VTools.com/Joey for ANYTHING router related and this is why...
> 
> Joey from 12VTools is the kindest, most helpful individual any novice or pro could ever use!! He guided me in the direction of what & how the bits work from the beginning, plus, what table setup I really needed to use for what I was looking to build for the first time..... Like most, I first bought a Ryobi and rigged it up (.25 collet only). Then, I bought the most powerful thing Lowes sold (it had a .25 &.50" collet and I thought I was in business!), not so much. From the first call, I trusted him and it was priceless information. Quite frankly I love this guy. He's a business owner that's hands on for anyone. No matter how silly or armature the question is, he'll shoot you straight and guides you in the right direction. I know this sounds like a infomercial, but he's single handedly the most important person in this build.
> 
> He's not on here much but in case he logs on, thanks brother for always guiding me in the right direction, you're the man!
> 
> ps be more then happy to take a pic of it if you'd like SUX 2 BU.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

12vTools said:


> Wow Thank you brother.. Gonna make my keyboard malfunction from saline exposure. You are a class act and an amazing fabricator. ,
> Love your work and your humble attitude.


 In a non gay way, not that there's anything wrong with that (said in Seinfelds voice. )!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

1FinalInstall said:


> I'll take a few pics of my setup and the router tape. It's the same tape all of the pro's in the country are using, not sure if it's similar to carpet tape, not familiar.


Here ya go, I need to get a new flush in plexi piece on top of the table, but other than that, this is what I use. I built the table out of .75" wood with a formica top plus 2x4's. It is on caster wheels and moves pretty easily. I bought the Delta Dust Collector, Drill Press, Table Saw and gas charged Bradnailer off of Craigslist, all in close to new condition, for no more than $550 total. That included all of the tubing, gates and piping for dust collection. I think I got close to $250 in gates and piping with the collector! All of the router stuff I purchased new from 12vtools.com/Joey and will be sold off after/if I get the truck done. 

I do have a quick connect for dust collection, that's removable, on the back of the table for a 2" fitting. I put the STOP switches for dust collection & router power on an angle, so they're easier to turn on and off.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Had to redo the trim pieces, had a bit of a wave that just wasn't perfect. Should look really good once I get it molded in. Figured out the perfect height was .50", so changed the design a bit too.


----------



## carlr

Looks like an awesome setup you got there. What I wouldn't give just to be able to work indoors  I do all my build / fabrication outdoors :blush:

Keep up the excellent work - truly inspiring.


----------



## bradknob

Holy bit collection!!


Cool little setup there. When I get a little more free time I wanna re-do mine. Basically just a few 2x4s and a sheet of ply wood. Quick 45 min deal, but it works for now.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bradknob said:


> Holy bit collection!!
> 
> 
> Cool little setup there. When I get a little more free time I wanna re-do mine. Basically just a few 2x4s and a sheet of ply wood. Quick 45 min deal, but it works for now.


I became addicted pretty quickly!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> Looks like an awesome setup you got there. What I wouldn't give just to be able to work indoors  I do all my build / fabrication outdoors :blush:
> 
> Keep up the excellent work - truly inspiring.


Thanks carlr!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I'm doing a couple of offset layers in aluminum that will be finished in different ways.


----------



## bradknob

1FinalInstall said:


> I'm doing a couple of offset layers in aluminum that will be finished in different ways.




That's going to be insanely cool....


Do you use the same bits for wood and aluminum?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bradknob said:


> That's going to be insanely cool....
> 
> 
> Do you use the same bits for wood and aluminum?


I do, everything 12vtools sells are carbide and go right through it. I use a bit of Lenox Lubetube for lubrication. They just started carrying a stronger doubled sided tape that works better for aluminum, although I haven't used it yet. TheDavel gave me a great aluminum routing tip, always make a single pass in the opposite direction when finished.


----------



## Gadget01

Killer build thread, man. Erin clued me in to this and I'm glad he did. As another guy that likes to operate a router, I can appreciate the effort you're putting in. Looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Gadget01 said:


> Killer build thread, man. Erin clued me in to this and I'm glad he did. As another guy that likes to operate a router, I can appreciate the effort you're putting in. Looking forward to seeing the rest.


Thanks Gadget01, every single day I try and learn how to get a little bit better with it. Only problem with that is you're never happy with something you built a couple months ago! I can't win... ugh.  I wish I had more time.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Don't we all!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

After a day of molding, I'm finally starting to like how the radio mount/center dash piece looks!


----------



## KrautNotRice

Wow this thread is incredible! I've always loved the C10 shape but your renderings are insane!! I'm excited for the audio build as well as the wide body truck build. Inspirational!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

KrautNotRice said:


> Wow this thread is incredible! I've always loved the C10 shape but your renderings are insane!! I'm excited for the audio build as well as the wide body truck build. Inspirational!


Thank you KrautNotRice, I appreciate that very much!


----------



## thehatedguy

Come on down to Shelby one weekend...lol.


----------



## carlr

Now that's just plain awesome right there! Could only dream of having those skills.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> Now that's just plain awesome right there! Could only dream of having those skills.


I've seen your build carlr, I don't have any more skill than you do. Your car looks killer! I probably have a couple more router bits from 12vtools and visually saw how to do it from the class I took at Sonus, but you already have the idea. Check this out, it's not tough for a guy that already has glassing skills like yourself. 

When you build up the outside edge, add a extra piece of wood so it's a bit higher than where it will ultimately end up. Your just going to let that harden and sand, then build up an interior edge. I taught myself this step, so if there's any pro's following this build, please chime in if there's a better way. I'm sure there is a better or smarter way to do this. 

*I put Sonus VERT on heavy since the sanding properties are incredible.*





*Then flip it and tape the outside and build up the edge on the inside.*


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Forgot to mention, before laying in your inner edge, remove the extra piece of wood so you have the outside lip to mold up to. Hope this helps someone, took me forever to figure out how the pros were doing this!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

A little Friday Insperation! This has to be my favorite build of all time, "SINISTER 6" by Alpine. I found this slideshow on YouTube last night and figured I'd share, enjoy.

https://youtu.be/wTnH3vKhyps


----------



## Ericdd

1FinalInstall said:


> A little Friday Insperation! This has to be my favorite build of all time, "SINISTER 6" by Alpine. I found this slideshow on YouTube last night and figured I'd share, enjoy.
> 
> https://youtu.be/wTnH3vKhyps


Have you seen the first build those guys did in Steve Browns E36 m3. Lots of fabrication, but a little more down to earth than that one. It's still one of my favorite builds. I saw it in person at CES.

I've been searching the web for it but I can't find anything on it.


----------



## SUX 2BU

After all those way over the top show cars, what are those guys at Alpine doing now? And what happened to the cars?


----------



## Precordial Thump

Just read through this whole thing. Absolutely incredible work you're doing! Please keep sharing.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> Have you seen the first build those guys did in Steve Browns E36 m3. Lots of fabrication, but a little more down to earth than that one. It's still one of my favorite builds. I saw it in person at CES.
> 
> I've been searching the web for it but I can't find anything on it.


Never seen it, I went searching as well.



SUX 2BU said:


> After all those way over the top show cars, what are those guys at Alpine doing now? And what happened to the cars?


Good question. I almost bought the Alpine Camaro SS in 2014 for the dealership. I had found it on ebay and it was seriously built. From what I remember it had the system, S/C, Brembo brakes and coilovers. Missed out to a retail buyer. Gary Bell has some pics of it on his IG.



Precordial Thump said:


> Just read through this whole thing. Absolutely incredible work you're doing! Please keep sharing.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Ericdd

1FinalInstall said:


> Never seen it, I went searching as well.


here's all I could find, but it doesn't really do it justice



































alpine had a huge build article on their site, but its long gone


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> here's all I could find, but it doesn't really do it justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine had a huge build article on their site, but its long gone


Thanks, that thing looks killer! Guessing the front stage was in the kicks since I don't see drivers in the doors or dash.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

So after much debate this week, I wasn't feeling the armrest. It looked cool and probably would have worked, but while trying to see the finish product, I wasn't feeling a clean, hotrod style interior. It was leaning more towards a flashy look which I don't want. Over the last 4 days, I've studied every Ridler and Goodguys winning cars and I think I have a plan. Everything else is staying other then the armrest. The side of the sub box will be a combo of carpeted center section, painted lower guide wave access panel and vinyl/leather upper runners into the dash. 

I'm going to run some Vert tomorrow to mold side, into upper outside 45. Still need to add my build up lip on the bottom side of the radio bezel now that the bottom's trimmed in. Praying I feel good enough to get at it tomorrow, really want to get this center console trimmed in and finished up. Have a really cool idea how to trim in center console.


----------



## Mic10is

Steve Browns M3 had Alpine F1 (scan speak) 6.5 and tweeter buried in the kicks and a Type R 10 under dash where glove box used to reside. 
I had a copy of the entire build log at one time. Truly bad ass and inspirational build


----------



## Onyx1136

SUX 2BU said:


> After all those way over the top show cars, what are those guys at Alpine doing now? And what happened to the cars?


Steve was still with Alpine, last I heard. Chris Yato left Alpine to go to Competition Soundworks, then 5Axis. Now I think he works for Honda. Not sure about anyone else.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Onyx1136 said:


> Steve was still with Alpine, last I heard. Chris Yato left Alpine to go to Competition Soundworks, then 5Axis. Now I think he works for Honda. Not sure about anyone else.


I am in awe of what product 5 Axis & Calty Design are putting out now days. For anyone that hasn't been to there sight and looked through their gallery, take a peek sometime. Everything they do is jaw dropping. I go there at least once a week. Matter of fact, I convinced myself that I was changing up the design after studying the Lexus Lf-Lc concept (red). I was very close to creating a armrest very similar to the one in that car. 

The Yato/5Axis Pioneer Lexus CT is LEGENDARY! A install that makes my head spin every single time I look at it.

Five Axis – Precision | Innovation | Excellence


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Got some work done on the upper console trim that I'm really happy with. These will be wrapped in vinyl and just below (on the sides of the sub box) will be carpet. Can't figure out if I want to dress up the middle of the console. The top of the sub box will be real carbon fiber overlay and LED's will be mounted underneath the side runners to illuminate the carbon. Thinking less is more in this situation, so maybe just a single stripe in silver down the middle, but maybe a bit more, If I do more, then I'm back into a "too much flash" scenario that I'm trying to stay away from.


----------



## carlr

Looking fantastic as always. Would recommend going the "less is more" route, will make this build pure class.


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## 1FinalInstall

Finishing up dash mounts, been putting this off for a bit but finally should be wrapped up this weekend.


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## 1FinalInstall

So this won't look like much, but it took a day to get the passenger side perfect. Now the dash pieces will look like they're floating inside of another shell. I ended up tapping the trim pieces with a .25" hole so I could insert a dowel rod to hold it in place while laying up the spreads. Really happy with the way it turned out. 

Just wanted to say thank you to all of the people that have been supporting this build. I've been through a ton and this site has been a great place to communicate with others that have a common interest. It really does take my mind off reality, thanks guys.


----------



## carlr

That looks just awesome! Period.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> That looks just awesome! Period.


Thanks brother!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Decisions decisions..... Anxiously awaiting Erinh's opinion tomorrow. I'm just so happy that this actually came together! A 3way set within 2 or 3 inches of one another, all built to optimal spec, without any interference! If anyone knows of a system that has done this, not just dash mounted without an enclosure, please fill me in. I'm dying to know if it's been done.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Pic 1 looks better but pic 2 will sound better.


----------



## oabeieo

Wow!!!!! Two hours just flew by looking at this. 
Amazing! 
Sometimes I feel cursed that I just never have the time to trick **** out that way I would like. I swear the day the last one is off to college I'm starting a project like this. 
This is such a killer build. Awesome router and crafting skills!! Off the hook !


----------



## 1FinalInstall

oabeieo said:


> Wow!!!!! Two hours just flew by looking at this.
> Amazing!
> Sometimes I feel cursed that I just never have the time to trick **** out that way I would like. I swear the day the last one is off to college I'm starting a project like this.
> This is such a killer build. Awesome router and crafting skills!! Off the hook !


Thanks oabeieo!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Tweet #1.


----------



## ErinH

Looks good, man!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> Looks good, man!


Thank you for all of the answers brother! I can't express how much I appreciate your time and knowledge when I call with goofy questions!


----------



## ndm

1FinalInstall said:


> Tweet #1.


I have one tiny little critique. Please do not take this as me trying to be negative. It is just a little critique. I think you have amazing skills and am totally envious of this build. 

I think that you should not have broken that line above the tweeter. you have this gorgeous flowing shape of the awesome routering and then the flow is interupted with that little squiggle above the tweeter. If It were me, I would fill that back in with filler and shape the area below the mdf ring instead of letting it flow into the mdf. 

Hopefully you will take this as constructive because it is meant to be that way.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ndm said:


> I have one tiny little critique. Please do not take this as me trying to be negative. It is just a little critique. I think you have amazing skills and am totally envious of this build.
> 
> I think that you should not have broken that line above the tweeter. you have this gorgeous flowing shape of the awesome routering and then the flow is interupted with that little squiggle above the tweeter. If It were me, I would fill that back in with filler and shape the area below the mdf ring instead of letting it flow into the mdf.
> 
> Hopefully you will take this as constructive because it is meant to be that way.


I love input, thanks. I was a bit concerned with the sound dispersing correctly if I hadn't done it. In stealth mode, you won't be able to see it since the grill will go over that final trim piece, held on with magnets. This will only be seen when grills are off. Good tip though, will consider. Here's before, it was sort of cutting it off.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I should also note, the top trim piece has not been routed on the outside or inside yet. It will be receiving a 60 degree chamfer on the inside and a softer #2 sculpt on the outside(#3 sculpt was used on outer mount).


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Doesn't look much different, but filled in the outer sections next to the mid. It was going to be way to hard to sand down in the groove. I routed the passenger half also, turned out nice.


----------



## ndm

That actually looks better. Nice


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ndm said:


> That actually looks better. Nice


Thanks, I think so too. 

Tried to talk with CDT today but from the second I was forwarded to someone in Tech, his only goal was to direct me to their website and look at the info there. If I was interested in upgrading anything to a newer version to try and showcase the brand in the best way possible, put a email together and they'll look at it. It's frustrating that they won't even talk to you about their new products. But I did follow through and shot him something.


----------



## chefhow

Just gets better and better. Amazing work


----------



## LBaudio

car audio porn!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Some updates. Been working on mounting brackets for the chairs that are now built out of steel. I had to build a template to shoot over to my metal fab guy. There will be 4 rubber bushings which the bracket will rest on so, hopefully, the chairs won't have much vibration from the sub bass. Tied all of the center console (upper & lower) pieces together and set threaded inserts for easy assembly. I stared at the upper console for a week trying to figure out how to use the original radio mount and after much debate, I decided it will be easier and better looking to simply build a new one.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Console Update. Now it looks correct with what I'm trying to accomplish.


----------



## ErinH

Awesome!!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> Awesome!!!


Thanks brother!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Holy crap, this build is unreal! Superb fab skills man, anyone would think you've been doing this your entire career!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Finally starting to get somewhere. It's been the first time in months I've been able to think things through enough to understand how it's going to be finished.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

sinister-kustoms said:


> Holy crap, this build is unreal! Superb fab skills man, anyone would think you've been doing this your entire career!


You're too kind, thank you very much.


----------



## carbos

good


从我的 iPad 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Thanks Carbos, more progress.


----------



## fcarpio

This is a labor of love! Please keep the pictures coming...


----------



## ErinH

seriously, tho, can you box up your skills and send 'em to me? USPS flat rate large box should cover it. I'll PayPal you to cover shipping.


----------



## bradknob

ErinH said:


> seriously, tho, can you box up your skills and send 'em to me? USPS flat rate large box should cover it. I'll PayPal you to cover shipping.




Idunno man, may need a freight truck to fit it all. But I'll take any scraps left over.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

fcarpio said:


> This is a labor of love! Please keep the pictures coming...





ErinH said:


> seriously, tho, can you box up your skills and send 'em to me? USPS flat rate large box should cover it. I'll PayPal you to cover shipping.





bradknob said:


> Idunno man, may need a freight truck to fit it all. But I'll take any scraps left over.


Man, love you guys!  Thanks for puttin' a smile on my face when not much does anymore! Erin gets everything, he'll disperse the scraps accordingly.


----------



## fcarpio

Man, I am so jealous. I break everything I touch.


----------



## MoparMike

I check back on this thread about once a week and it just doesn't disappoint. Great skills on display here. Thanks for sharing it all man.


----------



## rton20s

This thing just gets better with each post. I really dig the 3d sculpted coffin shape.


----------



## TheDavel

Jason, your skills never fail to impress! It's awesome seeing your talents grow and your creativity thrive in this build!


----------



## knifedag007

This thread has been a great read through.
Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

fcarpio said:


> Man, I am so jealous. I break everything I touch.





MoparMike said:


> I check back on this thread about once a week and it just doesn't disappoint. Great skills on display here. Thanks for sharing it all man.





rton20s said:


> This thing just gets better with each post. I really dig the 3d sculpted coffin shape.





TheDavel said:


> Jason, your skills never fail to impress! It's awesome seeing your talents grow and your creativity thrive in this build!



 You guys are the best, THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## SQ WRX

This is definitely one of the best builds on this site! There is a lot of time planning, organizing, and fabricating every inch of this build. Great work so far!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Some more molding work on the center console. I finished off the upper, outer center console runner to dash trim piece also.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

1FinalInstall said:


>





1FinalInstall said:


>


How happy are you right now!?


----------



## Dumple

that console looks amazing


----------



## 1FinalInstall

sinister-kustoms said:


> How happy are you right now!?


Words can't describe....  I knew throwing things away so many times would pay off eventually. I was just hoping I'd get the chance to see what I was searching for. A good friend once told me, there's always more wood.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Finally got the Cady here that I started the sub enclosure for months ago. Here are a couple pics of the amp rack cover that will be behind the rear seat. The tunnel at the top will be the access to the subs which are facing up in the bed. The Escalade EXT's have a full cut through from the factory, for those who aren't familiar with them.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Dumple said:


> that console looks amazing


Thank you!


----------



## carlr

So impressed with where this is going, don't know what else to say!


----------



## robolop

MDFPORN


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> So impressed with where this is going, don't know what else to say!





robolop said:


> MDFPORN


Thanks guys! 

Here are a couple from yesterday. I wanted to add some definition into the panels that will hold in the inner panels. Once these are wrapped in black vinyl, I think it will add a nice touch. The outer most lip is where I will be molding in the sides pieces, which will match the beauty board to the oem cut through.


----------



## robolop

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks, that thing looks killer! Guessing the front stage was in the kicks since I don't see drivers in the doors or dash.


In 2007 I went to Vegas to meet Steve Brown during CES. He invited me TORRANS Ca ( Alpine USA) .

I went to the workshop where all demo cars are built


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> In 2007 I went to Vegas to meet Steve Brown during CES. He invited me TORRANS Ca ( Alpine USA) .
> 
> I went to the workshop where all demo cars are built


That's awesome Rob! I wish you were in the US so I could try and convince you into coming over to put your signature on something in this build! I've been going over your thread constantly to pick up some milling/router tricks. More pics to come...


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## carlr

Holy moly... That looks fantastic. Wish I could do stuff like that.


----------



## Onyx1136

How do you do that photo effect where the foreground is in focus, but the background is out of focus? I've been trying to figure out how to do that on my phone, but I have no idea what it's even called.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

It's called Bokeh, and is difficult to do with a phone because of it's tiny sensor.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> Holy moly... That looks fantastic. Wish I could do stuff like that.


Thanks! 



Onyx1136 said:


> How do you do that photo effect where the foreground is in focus, but the background is out of focus? I've been trying to figure out how to do that on my phone, but I have no idea what it's even called.





LumbermanSVO said:


> It's called Bokeh, and is difficult to do with a phone because of it's tiny sensor.


I shoot everything you see here with a Nikon D90. I just watched a video of the new Google Pixel phone and guys are raving about the camera. I think you'll be able to create the effect with it.


----------



## pocket5s

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I shoot everything you see here with a Nikon D90. I just watched a video of the new Google Pixel phone and guys are raving about the camera. I think you'll be able to create the effect with it.


the iphone 7 is supposed to have the capability as well. but in general you see those pics with either a good camera (the nikon is excellent) or post photo with photoshop


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more pics.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Working on the lower radio trim. The lower piece will be molded into the insert.


----------



## JayinMI

Jason, this is soooo sick. If the other Jason has a meet in Spring, I'd love to check this out in person!

On the Caddy, does he have a hard tonneau? I'd be a little worried about moisture with anything else. In Michigan we get a lot. You might be OK in NC, not sure how it is year round down there. I know the first couple of times I went to Jason's meets, it was cold and rainy. lol

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> Jason, this is soooo sick. If the other Jason has a meet in Spring, I'd love to check this out in person!
> 
> On the Caddy, does he have a hard tonneau? I'd be a little worried about moisture with anything else. In Michigan we get a lot. You might be OK in NC, not sure how it is year round down there. I know the first couple of times I went to Jason's meets, it was cold and rainy. lol
> 
> Jay


You're welcome anytime Jay! 

Funny you bring up the Caddy tonneau covers, they don't leak, water runs in like a river. I tried adjusting the latches but it only slowed it down a bit. I've been waiting for the owner to send someone over to clean out the upper gutters underneath the trim panels. We peeked under them and they're full of leaves and twigs. It's been on hold since if I install the amp rack, the T2500 & 600.4 will be destroyed after the first rain. Little upset that I didn't find out until everything had already been built.


----------



## chefhow

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot everything you see here with a Nikon D90. I just watched a video of the new Google Pixel phone and guys are raving about the camera. I think you'll be able to create the effect with it.



With iOS10 you can tap on what you want to focus and everything else will go out of focus. I do it with food that I photograph.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Hopefully I can get the top finished up tomorrow. Got the insert finished up and molded in the perch on the lower insert to match up to the new upper insert. Gettin' there!


----------



## yeldak99

I look at this thread, then I go outside to my truck and I contemplate setting it on fire.


----------



## robolop

yeldak99 said:


> I look at this thread, then I go outside to my truck and I contemplate setting it on fire.


Don't do that


----------



## rockinridgeline

Beautiful work!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

yeldak99 said:


> I look at this thread, then I go outside to my truck and I contemplate setting it on fire.


Funny you say that, I get a similar feeling every time I look at a new Robolop thread.  But then it inspires me to do something better. :rockon:


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rockinridgeline said:


> Beautiful work!!


Thanks brother!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

The puzzle! It's pretty neat how it all goes together. It starts at the top with the two pins, then everything is essentially pressure fit. On final assembly I'll probably use a bit of double sided tape here and there, but other than that, only 4 magnets will hold thie whole upper center console together.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

The puzzle! It's pretty neat how it all goes together. It starts at the top with the two pins, then everything is essentially pressure fit. On final assembly I'll probably use a bit of double sided tape here and there, but other than that, only 4 magnets will hold thie whole upper center console together.


----------



## brother_c

How many respirator cartridges have you gone through so far 

Looking good


----------



## 1FinalInstall

brother_c said:


> How many respirator cartridges have you gone through so far
> 
> Looking good



Thanks! I would've done so many things differently looking back and honestly, I could have achieved the same look with very little. Using the SONUS spreads and learning layering techniques from Micah, it all could have been done much easier. I can't complain though, it's been a learning process at every step and I'm just blessed the old noggin held in there this long to get me this far. When I started the build in July of 2015, I was feeling ok. Then in the beginning of 2016, I would just go in the garage and stare at it, even after Micah's training in February. Lets say I have good days and bad days and if I force trying to build something, it goes in the can and I'm out material. Luckily, after another procedure a couple months ago, I was able to create and think things through and finally able to use the techniques I learned from Micah. 

For those of you that don't know, Sonus has unfortunately closed it's doors and is no longer taking orders for the best spreads made for us 12v guys. 

BUT GOOD NEWS! 

Our good friend and 12v Master [email protected] is now carrying ALL SONUS products including the spreads! I know some of you had issues receiving your orders in a timely fashion over the last couple months, but no longer. If it wasn't for Joey, my build would look like one big fiberglass volcano from 93' so I love to help when I can! Anyone that has ever dealt with Joey knows he's incredible to deal with and process orders at light speed. I know it sounds like I'm a sales rep for 12vtools but it's not the case, I just want others to experience what saved my build.


----------



## JayinMI

Everyone who has bought stuff from Joey sounds like that, me included. If I can afford to spend the money with him (or if I have the time to wait for shipping) I buy from him. I've had him answer questions at 1am. Or from a Ski lift, or while out getting food for his family. No one else does that. Super helpful guy!

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Spent some time with Chris, ntimd8n-k5, tonight, great guy! Thanks for making everything painless brother, hopefully you'll stay a bit less dusty now. I can't wait to see the Tundra next week!!!!!  I'll come to you this time.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

75" Acrylic mount for Caddy 3 way CDT set. HD4 is in a .03 cuft3 sealed enclosure and the HDM6 is going free air in the door.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Very curious to see the door panel fab. Are you going with a later model GM truck door panel? How much work do you think it will be to modify and fit the C10 door?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

SUX 2BU said:


> Very curious to see the door panel fab. Are you going with a later model GM truck door panel? How much work do you think it will be to modify and fit the C10 door?


I'm going to use the 84' factory panel frames, but will cut out the centers and use a square piece of .25" MDF in it's place. That will give me a blank slate. I have something in mind similar to a Bentley GT3 R.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Cool, very cool.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice!


----------



## robolop

brother_c said:


> How many respirator cartridges have you gone through so far
> 
> Looking good


What Jason is making here is not that simple. The whole interior is beeing build from scratch.
If a new car is developped, engineers are working to make an interior for more than 5 years. What probably was designed by 50 other people.


Jason does this (I think) as a hobby, like more of us here. We do it with the resources we have, and usually this is not high tech material.
I think it’s quite normale that somethings goes wrong sometimes, or you aren’t quite pleased how something turned out. Personnaly, I think that a good case.
This is a sign for me that you know how to make it more beautiful or better. If that is the case, I’m sure you will take it to another level.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> What Jason is making here is not that simple. The whole interior is beeing build from scratch.
> If a new car is developped, engineers are working to make an interior for more than 5 years. What probably was designed by 50 other people.
> 
> 
> Jason does this (I think) as a hobby, like more of us here. We do it with the resources we have, and usually this is not high tech material.
> I think it’s quite normale that somethings goes wrong sometimes, or you aren’t quite pleased how something turned out. Personnaly, I think that a good case.
> This is a sign for me that you know how to make it more beautiful or better. If that is the case, I’m sure you will take it to another level.


Exactly! I couldn't have said it better myself Rob.


----------



## rockinridgeline

1FinalInstall said:


> I'm going to use the 84' factory panel frames, but will cut out the centers and use a square piece of .25" MDF in it's place. That will give me a blank slate. I have something in mind similar to a Bentley GT3 R.


Should look great! I like the diamond pattern that is popular in some euro cars right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mirkinator

Have you ever guessed what this is going to weigh when you're done? Are you close to any gravel pits? They'll probably weigh it for some beer. 

Awesome work. Your Dad is one lucky man.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

mirkinator said:


> Have you ever guessed what this is going to weigh when you're done? Are you close to any gravel pits? They'll probably weigh it for some beer.
> 
> Awesome work. Your Dad is one lucky man.



No clue and really, it doesn't matter. Someone mentioned this before and to be honest, I bet at the end of the day it's no more than 150lbs wired. That's with 4 massive 8" subs and 2 solid Audison amps. This truck is built for cruising and with the Chevy 454BB under the hood, I think she'll still get down the road just fine with the extra weight! Think of it this way, 2 300lb men ride down the road together just fine, dad and his gal weigh under 300, where're good.


----------



## mirkinator

1FinalInstall said:


> No clue and really, it doesn't matter. Someone mentioned this before and to be honest, I bet at the end of the day it's no more than 150lbs wired. That's with 4 massive 8" subs and 2 solid Audison amps. This truck is built for cruising and with the Chevy 454BB under the hood, I think she'll still get down the road just fine with the extra weight! Think of it this way, 2 300lb men ride down the road together just fine, dad and his gal weigh under 300, where're good.




Wow, I would have expected a lot more. My guess would have been 600-800. Agreed, ~150 is no problem at all, many of us do that on standard installs. 

It may just be the way it looks. It looks like you hand carved the truck out of a solid block of wood. Very impressive.


----------



## JayinMI

If I remember, he's using Trupan (?) which is lightweight MDF, essentially. And even a "massive" 8" sub is still on the light side compared to something like an RE Audio XXX 12. lol

Jay


----------



## mirkinator

JayinMI said:


> If I remember, he's using Trupan (?) which is lightweight MDF, essentially. And even a "massive" 8" sub is still on the light side compared to something like an RE Audio XXX 12. lol
> 
> Jay




Ah, I must have missed that. The world makes sense again.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> If I remember, he's using Trupan (?) which is lightweight MDF, essentially. And even a "massive" 8" sub is still on the light side compared to something like an RE Audio XXX 12. lol
> 
> Jay



You nailed it Jay and remember, most of the dash is hollow. I posted a pic of the sub box on a scale and without drivers, it's 65 lbs of Birch with a 1" MDF brace down the middle and some Flexseal. If I were to take all of the wood in this build, minus the sub box, I bet it would equal 2 sheets of .75" Trupan which is around 55 lbs total. At the end of the day it's a pickup truck meant to haul heavy loads and if I were a betting man, I'd bet that bed won't see more than 2 lawn chairs and a small cooler once it's completed.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rockinridgeline said:


> Should look great! I like the diamond pattern that is popular in some euro cars right now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


As a fellow P-car nut you'll appreciate this. I'm using the closest thing to the Porsche Cocoa interior from Relicate Leather named Bobber Brown. It's a slightly distressed dark brown leather that looks like a tobacco leaf.


----------



## ErinH

Jason, I'm sending an Uber to pick you up and bring you to my house. Bring some tools... I'm putting you to work! LOL


Excellent stuff as usual, my friend.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> Jason, I'm sending an Uber to pick you up and bring you to my house. Bring some tools... I'm putting you to work! LOL
> 
> 
> Excellent stuff as usual, my friend.


 You already know our deal, tune for router work! I HAVE to have it playing and ready for a temp tune by the Superbowl. I know until the whole interior is wrapped and installed it can't be final, but if there are any issues that can be addressed prior, I'd like to have the chance. I was thinking some type of beauty panel for the Mac with matching LED's and 45 degree chamfered 3" stack! Maybe a little aluminum that we could sand to replicate the brushed cover of the Mac, then anodize black! I did a set of ADV.1 wheels (centers) for a 2010 Porsche Turbo I had back in 2014. I didn't high polish them, that's why they turned out chalky. I redid them, high polished then cleared and they were killer. We could use a eggshell or satin clear for that same sheen the Mac has.

How close is it to the Denon face?







*I had these sandblasted to remove all of the paint. The one on the left has been sanded with 150 and a bit of mothers alumi polish. *









*I miss this thing! 2010 Porsche 911 Turbo PDK VRT700. Champion Motorsport 700hp Pkg & Vorstiener Full Carbon VRT kit.*


----------



## jackk

After reading what u have done I downgraded my level of patience from 80% to almost 0!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

jackk said:


> After reading what u have done I downgraded my level of patience from 80% to almost 0!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Trust me Jack, if I wasn't the last thing I'll ever do in life, it'd be done by now! 

I don't think I've given a HUGE THANK YOU once again to my brother from another. Thank you so much TheDavel, you've once again been a godsend. I received a package from Dave 2 weeks ago that had the things that I really needed at that point in dads build! Your friendship means the world to me and I'm the luckiest guy around to be able to call you my friend. Included in the care package, that wasn't expected, was a brand spanking new tube of Soundskins. 

In a great conversation earlier in that week, I was asked what I still needed for dads truck? The topic of sound deadening came up and my thoughts were confirmed, Soundskins is as good as I thought it might be. Next thing I know, a tube of Soundskins shows up! Guys, this stuff is amazing! For those of you that have not had an opportunity to see & feel it in person, it's comprised of multiple layers of different deadening materials then sandwiched together. It's amazing how unbelievably easy it is to manipulate and bend since you'd think it'd be still as hell. I haven't yet installed this roll but once I do, I'll give a brief write up on the experience. I think this roll will go on the doors once completed and I may have a chance of getting the whole truck done within my budget. Soundskins retposted the rendering I put up yesterday on IG with their logo on it and commented that they really loved the build. With me, there's no better feeling when a company does something for you and they love what you're doing. 

I sponsored a number of things while in business, primarily midget race cars for kids trying to be the next big thing. Most memorable was in 2013 because our main driver at the age of 9 or 10 won the Championship. We sponsored him by paying for all of his tires for the season. The father & son came in and said they had run bad tires through multiple races the prior year and it was the new tires every race, that allowed them to win it all. I love that stuff!!

Something that doesn't seem like much to you, can mean the world to another and better their life, regardless of time.


----------



## JayinMI

I think in the 23 years I've been in the industry, Dave might be the most helpful guy I've ever met.

Jay


----------



## danno14

Karma


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I should note, the key to any build is a XL bag of UTZ Crab Chips. You'll see a bag lurkin' in the sandblasted wheel pic!


----------



## chefhow

1FinalInstall said:


> I should note, the key to any build is a XL bag of UTZ Crab Chips. You'll see a bag lurkin' in the sandblasted wheel pic!


that makes me smile as much as the build.


----------



## TheDavel

1FinalInstall said:


> I don't think I've given a HUGE THANK YOU once again to my brother from another. Thank you so much TheDavel, you've once again been a godsend. I received a package from Dave 2 weeks ago that had the things that I really needed at that point in dads build! Your friendship means the world to me and I'm the luckiest guy around to be able to call you my friend. Included in the care package, that wasn't expected, was a brand spanking new tube of Soundskins.


more to come my friend-



JayinMI said:


> I think in the 23 years I've been in the industry, Dave might be the most helpful guy I've ever met.
> 
> Jay


Jay, that means the world to me, thank you!!!




danno14 said:


> Karma


I am a firm believer!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Got the seat bracket #1 today. Seat height is perfect and excited to get the driver seat back with the other mount. Need to undercoat it today.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Nice. I put Scat Procar buckets in mine and used their brackets. They are an excellent product.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

SUX 2BU said:


> Nice. I put Scat Procar buckets in mine and used their brackets. They are an excellent product.


Quick question, did the Scat brackets mount up to your bench seat holes or did you have to drill your own?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I figured I'd share this since I can't tell you how many times I screwed up a piece I was trying to router because I didn't have enough material under the template. I was at Sonus and saw Micah do this and said to myself, really.... I'm such an idiot! 

If you end up having to router a piece and your template ends up not having enough material under it, here's a tip that works perfect. Find a piece of scrap the same thickness of what your routing. If you have .50 router tape, get the piece to fold over so it will hold the scrap in place with the piece you're routing. Then place another piece of tape on the scrap to hold the other end of your template. Works every time! 

I hope this helps at least 1 person so I don't feel like I'm the only one.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple of pics of the Escalade sub box assembled and ready to test fit and wrap. The eyelids will be illuminated with LED's.


----------



## SUX 2BU

1FinalInstall said:


> Quick question, did the Scat brackets mount up to your bench seat holes or did you have to drill your own?


If I remember right, each bracket used the existing 2 bolt holes plus the seat belt hole, and then one additional hole drilled on the inside front corner.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

2003 Cadillac Escalade side job:

I got the front door speaker acrylic mounts for the CDT Audio HD4 mid & HDM6 midbass all mounted up today. I attached them with 3M double sided tape first. Then, used expanding foam to seal up the midrange location to get close to the .04 sealed needed for optimal results. After the expanding foam dried up, I took RTV silicone and sealed up everything over the foam. The HD4 now has a sealed enclosure separate from the HDM6. This is the same technique the owner & myself used to seal up the bed from leaking water in. It's not quite perfect, but close! I'll fill you in once it's 100%.


----------



## JP Fabrication

JayinMI said:


> I think in the 23 years I've been in the industry, Dave might be the most helpful guy I've ever met.
> 
> Jay


I second that! Great guy.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Had a rough week or so but finally back at this thing and trying to get this Caddy out of here. I took on way too much with this build, ugh...


----------



## carlr

The finish looks fantastic on thos pieces!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> The finish looks fantastic on thos Tpieces!


Thanks carlr, had to learn how to primer and paint. There was a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## rockinridgeline

Looks great, but we expect that, LOL!


----------



## DavidRam

1FinalInstall said:


> Had a rough week or so but finally back at this thing and trying to get this Caddy out of here. I took on way too much with this build, ugh...


Man, that looks amazing!!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rockinridgeline said:


> Looks great, but we expect that, LOL!





DavidRam said:


> Man, that looks amazing!!!


Thanks so much guys, love posting stuff and getting the positive vibes!! 

How's the Porsche rockinridgeline now that you've been able to play with it a bit? Man I love your build/car.


----------



## danno14

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks carlr, had to learn how to primer and paint. There was a bit of a learning curve.


"Yeah, I just had to perform open heart surgery while fixing a seven course meal at my Michelin red book restaurant and developing bosonic particle theory. No big deal."

Mucho respect sir!


----------



## JayinMI

1FinalInstall said:


>


What's the black stuff? RTV Silicone?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> What's the black stuff? RTV Silicone?


Yup.


----------



## rockinridgeline

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks so much guys, love posting stuff and getting the positive vibes!!
> 
> How's the Porsche rockinridgeline now that you've been able to play with it a bit? Man I love your build/car.


Need to work on a tune for driving. Midbass is good for sitting still but sounds thin going down the road. I really enjoy the car in the system, though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

This is an awesome build and a great read. I'm really enjoying it. Your work is outstanding. Makes me realize I have a LOT to learn.


-Steve


----------



## 1FinalInstall

captainobvious said:


> This is an awesome build and a great read. I'm really enjoying it. Your work is outstanding. Makes me realize I have a LOT to learn.
> 
> 
> -Steve


Thanks Steve, it's comments like yours that keep me going! I've learned so much from others on this site & Instagram that I'd never be where I'm at, if it wasn't for both.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

The Cady is almost gone, a couple updates. Going to make a .50" mdf ring that will be fixed to the OEM grill. That will lift the grill cloth I'll be installing over the whole oem grill, off of the mid. It was a bit too tall to fit under the oem Bose grill.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BTW, I did end up sealing off the upper and lower holes around the Bose OEM driver location. I simply was out of steam and material to do the larger cutout. I never planned on doing any of this, but I just couldn't come this far and not do something about the upper & lower voids.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

the well its open and I thought of it so I should do it so I dont wish I did..lol


----------



## 1FinalInstall

OK, back to what this thread is all about! Got the amp brackets yesterday from my metal guy. They will hold the Audison 5.1k & Due/HD behind each seat.


----------



## JayinMI

You'll never be able to sell it as "stock" now! lol

Can't wait to see more progress.

Jay


----------



## Babs

My offer stands man. Come to Ashevegas and let's open a shop. We could rock this town! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Babs said:


> My offer stands man. Come to Ashevegas and let's open a shop. We could rock this town! LOL
> 
> hmmm, drive Porsche GT3RS's, GT2's, McLarens or maybe a SL65 Black Series for free or install audio stuff.... I miss work more than anything else in life! Very kind and appreciated though.
> 
> Since you guys have been such a support team with dads build, I'd like to share some info with you. I've recently been told to expect roughly 12-18 months of functional life left. I'm pushing forward on the truck, but time will tell. Almost at the same time I was given this news, I learned the $35k I was owed from my last job, and the funding for this truck I earned, wouldn't be coming due to my attorney having to drop all of her cases due to a serious illness. I don't know how much I will be able to do, but I will update everything. Thank you everyone for the continued support, it means the world to me!
> 
> - J


----------



## carlr

Truthfully, I'm at a loss for words right now. I only hope you will find, whatever you choose to do going forward, rewarding and meaningful.


----------



## ErinH

Man, I'm really excited to see this thing finished up. The amount of work you're doing in the build alone... I can only imagine how incredible the final 'look' will be!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

carlr said:


> Truthfully, I'm at a loss for words right now. I only hope you will find, whatever you choose to do going forward, rewarding and meaningful.


+1! I hope you can complete this project within 12 months.


----------



## rton20s

That seriously sucks to hear man. I know your work on the truck has inspired a lot of people. Hopefully your health and financial situation will improve and you can see this one through.


----------



## beak81champ

Hate to hear this. We are pulling for you, man...


----------



## oabeieo

Haven't posted much but hope it works out. Sorry dood that suck


----------



## carlr

Hey buddy - just checkin' in.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Hi guys, thank you all so much for the kind words and Carl for checkin' in. I've been feeling much better this week and Wednesday something amazing happened. I walked outside and found 8 tubes of Soundskins! Phone calls were made and John of Soundskins came to the rescue! I really needed something positive to happen and this hit the spot. For those of you who haven't had the pleasure of trying it out, the stuff's amazing. It's so pliable and easy to work with plus, it has multiple layers of material that eliminate a step in typical dampening. On top of the Soundskins, I have some .75" esolite, really serious rubber backed Roadkill mat (I think Roadkill) and thin foam that was donated by Chris's (ntimd8n-k5). I got a chance to demo his INSANE Supercharged TRD Limited Tundra that TheDavel built and while out there, he was unbelievably kind and offered it up. I still can't get over that build, it left me speechless. In the pics you'll see the esolite used on the floor where the subs will be firing. The 2 wing pieces are where the rear pair are vented out. I haven't glued these down yet. I still have a ton of thin foam too. 

I'm going to port the midbass enclosure tomorrow and add some dampening to the back and bottom. After that, I'll get her mounted back up. I think I may get the 4 holes drilled up for the amp racks and get those set tomorrow. I'll be moving on to the doors after getting everything set back up. Wish me luck...


----------



## carlr

Looks really good mate. I still can't get over how awesome that enclosure looks from the inside, top notch! Good to hear you're feeling better and things coming together. Cheers.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Just realized I never posted any finished pics of the Caddy. I ended up priming & plasti dip white with pearl and it matched the truck perfect. We got the bed sealed up pretty good but didn't want to risk wrapping it. I don't have a finished pic from the back, but will get one. It sounded amazing. I ran the CDT 4 & tweet off the front channel of the Rockford Power 600.4 (around 100x4 @4ohm). The rear channel ran the midbass and I was able to go active crossover this way. A Rockford Power 2500 ran the pair of T2's, it thundered! The interior of the box has blue led's, the rear eyelids have white. The amp on the left, 600.4, ended up getting centered up upon final assembly.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice!


Thanks man!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

We're ported! Got the Soundskins deadening finished up Friday and moved on to the midbass enclosure. I screwed up by not installing the port in the beginning, but didn't have the material to complete it back then. I also installed some small braces on the bottom side of the sub enclosure. Got to use the thin foam on the back side of the midbass enclosure Chris, thanks! I ended up using the small leftover scraps of Soundskins on the inside of the midbass & mid enclosures. Figured it couldn't hurt after talking with one of my mentors the other day. I still need to purchase a bit of poly fill for all of the enclosures. Forward progress though, I'll take it!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Three more.... I AM EVOL. This is SONUS MASS, this stuff is amazing like all SONUS spreads. It's essentially Micahs version of Duraglass, with the amazing sanding properties of MASS or VERT.


----------



## beak81champ

Awesome progress brother!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

beak81champ said:


> Awesome progress brother!


Thanks man!


----------



## oabeieo

Man that's so nice . Very nice work


----------



## 1FinalInstall

oabeieo said:


> Man that's so nice . Very nice work


Thanks man!


----------



## rockinridgeline

Looking good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice enclosure!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice enclosure!


Thanks BP! 

I got started on the upper doors today. I have about 50% of the pieces cut so far, but haven't started shaping them.... yet.


----------



## rockinridgeline

U r a mad scientist!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Yeah he is!


----------



## robolop

Already looks good. But you'd better come to Belgium to help me. I have mine thrown in the trash.....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rockinridgeline said:


> U r a mad scientist!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk





BP1Fanatic said:


> Yeah he is!






robolop said:


> Already looks good. But you'd better come to Belgium to help me. I have mine thrown in the trash.....


But from the pics you shot me over, I liked where it was going??


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I decided to change the console up a bit. I put the doors on hold until Wednesday since I have some router tape and a fresh .25 spiral in route. Also, Eric Markland from Markland design's cut me some new sticks since over time I've screwed the 2 EVOL's I use the most, KURV 15 & Straight. In the meantime, I ran down to the local junkyard and found a old Cadillac console w/ashtray where I'll be mounting the bitOne controller. It makes the center console look a bit more appropriate in my opinion.


----------



## Ericdd

looks great.


----------



## robolop

[/URL][/QUOTE]

Wouldn't it have been better to position the lid op the processor housing the other way around, so you can see the content when the lid is open ? (now you see only half of it, because the open lid hides half of the content)


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> [/URL]


Wouldn't it have been better to position the lid op the processor housing the other way around, so you can see the content when the lid is open ? (now you see only half of it, because the open lid hides half of the content)[/QUOTE]

Actually no Rob. If it was a car, absolutely, but since it's a standard cab pickup the seating position is much higher than a car. The mount that I'm going to build will have a angle on it. Also, dad will be using the volume knob on the DCT100 to control volume so the lid will never be open unless it's getting tuned. I'll take a pic tomorrow so you have an idea where the drivers head is.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> looks great.


Thanks Eric!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I got back on the doors yesterday. I forgot what it was like to cut with a brand new router bit! The hardwood from the sub enclosure really took a toll on the 2 .25" spiral bits I had been using. The slots on the center console insert are meant to replicate what I was hoping to do with the hood. Had some scraps of Soundskins left so I cut it up into thin pieces and covered the back of the dash halves. I also did this on the inside of both the midrange and midbass enclosures with Soundskins & esolite.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more pics from yesterday. The inner thin ring will be an accent in a different color material, most likely painted.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Two more for anyone interested. I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## robolop

Puzzle with many pieces of MDF.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> Puzzle with many pieces of MDF.


Thanks for all of the support Rob! Like always, it means the world to me coming from you! Laid up some spread today and going to mold in the doors tomorrow if I'm feeling ok. I've had a pretty good run recently.


----------



## carlr

Looks stunning mate. Merry Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## robolop

That looks gorgeous. If the top is finished, you will have to do something different with the bottom.
Beneath the grill does not fit so well now with the JASON DESIGN door panel.

But that's my opinion.


----------



## rockinridgeline

Wow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> Looks stunning mate. Merry Christmas and a happy new year.





robolop said:


> That looks gorgeous. If the top is finished, you will have to do something different with the bottom.
> Beneath the grill does not fit so well now with the JASON DESIGN door panel.
> 
> But that's my opinion.





rockinridgeline said:


> Wow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Thanks guys, you have been a great group that makes me love to keep posting up everything here on DIY! It's amazing how motivation to share has become such a huge part of my life.


----------



## Ericdd

Looks great as always, but is that armrest functional? it doesn't look like there's room for an arm, maybe its just pictures.

what are you doing for gauges?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> Looks great as always, but is that armrest functional? it doesn't look like there's room for an arm, maybe its just pictures.
> 
> what are you doing for gauges?


Thanks Eric,the armrest wont be functional. Since it's getting Jimmy seats with 1 off brackets, you end up sitting a bit high in her. I've had my dad sit in it several times while taking measurements and he's most comfortable putting his elbow on the top of the door so she'll be for looks only.


----------



## crzystng

I genuinely hope the WORLD gets to see this "1FinalInstall", "Little Project", completed. Your imagination, design, and execution are truly, second to none. God Speed!!


----------



## grinkeeper

Im late to the thread but Im slowly going through this great project. Thanks for all the efforts in documenting this.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

crzystng said:


> I genuinely hope the WORLD gets to see this "1FinalInstall", "Little Project", completed. Your imagination, design, and execution are truly, second to none. God Speed!!





grinkeeper said:


> Im late to the thread but Im slowly going through this great project. Thanks for all the efforts in documenting this.


Thank you both so much, I truly appreciate the kindness!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

So here are a couple from today. I ended up drilling small holes in the OEM plastic door so the spread would have something to really attach to. If anyone is going to attempt this, follow these steps since I went through a bit of a learning curve.

1. Clean the surface with something like acetone. 
2. Brush on a hot mix of epoxy resin.
3. As the resin starts to dry and heat up, apply your Duraglass/Mass/ect...

What happens is the epoxy resin puts a bit of heat and adhesion in the OEM panel so the spread will adhere perfectly. This is a trick I learned from Chris Yato but he was using wood. It works just as good with plastic. This is just at a very rough in stage currently, promise it will look better with time! I included one pic with the height of the passenger also, so you can see why I came up with the bitOne mount design.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I took a few pics after tossing a bit of leftover hi-build sealer/primer on it last night. Still needs quite a bit of finishing work, but want to get the passenger door together first. I made the door look a bit more like the dash angles then the Bentley door.


----------



## Mlarson67

Insane fab skills!!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Mlarson67 said:


> Insane fab skills!!!


I love reading every post, thanks man!


----------



## forty5cal1911

Absolute top quality fabrication skills on display here brother! It's coming together beautifully. Subbed


----------



## 1FinalInstall

forty5cal1911 said:


> Absolute top quality fabrication skills on display here brother! It's coming together beautifully. Subbed


Thanks 45cal, love your build too!


----------



## JayinMI

Sick work! I saw the magnets and was like "Won't that whole part of the panel come off when you close the door..." but I see the arm rest/door pull is separate. Great design. 

Also, great tip about the resin with filler. I see a lot of people bond plastic and wood and it almost always cracks eventually.

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> Sick work! I saw the magnets and was like "Won't that whole part of the panel come off when you close the door..." but I see the arm rest/door pull is separate. Great design.
> 
> Also, great tip about the resin with filler. I see a lot of people bond plastic and wood and it almost always cracks eventually.
> 
> Jay


Thanks Jay, I was working on the door pull yesterday. I'll post some pics tonight with what I came up with. Was originally going to use a Porsche GT3RS red nylon pull strap, but opted to build a handle in the unusable armrest....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Door pull in acrylic for a bit more rigidity. The acrylic will be pressure fit with small magnets on the bottom. Armrest will be leather, this painted a sheen black.. 

THANK YOU EVERYONE for always saying such kind things about the build. It's been a huge motivational tool I've used since the build started. 

Happy New Year All.


----------



## Ericdd

you should light the acrylic with LED's. it would make finding the handle easier in the dark


----------



## jallen01

Where in North Carolina are you located at?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> you should light the acrylic with LED's. it would make finding the handle easier in the dark


The underside of the panel with be lit with diffused led's so won't need additional lighting. Great idea though! . 



jallen01 said:


> Where in North Carolina are you located at?


I'm just north of Winston Salem.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Changed the door pull a bit.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

This thread is nothing but beautiful artwork!


----------



## Swaglife81

First off, great job. I just read through all 24 pages in one sitting. I think woodworking is a art that people don't appreciate enough with 3D printing, etc coming about, especially the youth of today. 

I'm coming off close to a 10 year dry stretch of fabbing and materials and whatnot are different now. I'm gonna build a upper addition for a tablet in my console but was terrified of filler cracking on me. When you first started on the door skins about 2 pages back. The pics showed you used the popsicle sticks as your mold and than the next pics looked like filler on top of the popsicle sticks. Did you lay a coat of glass first. Or is the Sonas products good enough to not worry about cracking in an area like the door panel. Some areas in your build when you were building up edges looked thick, how thick do you trust the Sonas products. Reason I'm asking I'm looking for that perfect filler that's not named Bondo. Everyone has always told me, always use glass over the mold than a touch of filler over that for shape only and nothing else. 

I'm anxiously waiting for the final product of this build. Awesome job, you should be proud.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Swaglife81 said:


> First off, great job. I just read through all 24 pages in one sitting. I think woodworking is a art that people don't appreciate enough with 3D printing, etc coming about, especially the youth of today.
> 
> I'm coming off close to a 10 year dry stretch of fabbing and materials and whatnot are different now. I'm gonna build a upper addition for a tablet in my console but was terrified of filler cracking on me. When you first started on the door skins about 2 pages back. The pics showed you used the popsicle sticks as your mold and than the next pics looked like filler on top of the popsicle sticks. Did you lay a coat of glass first. Or is the Sonas products good enough to not worry about cracking in an area like the door panel. Some areas in your build when you were building up edges looked thick, how thick do you trust the Sonas products. Reason I'm asking I'm looking for that perfect filler that's not named Bondo. Everyone has always told me, always use glass over the mold than a touch of filler over that for shape only and nothing else.
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the final product of this build. Awesome job, you should be proud.


Thank you so much for the kind words, check your PM.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

EVERYONE THAT HAS TO LISTEN ABOUT ME RAVE ABOUT SONUS SPREADS, THEN THEY WERE GONE... WAIT, THEY'RE SO CLOSE TO BEING BACK I CAN TASTE IT!!! IT'S GOING TO BE SO EASY ONCE AGAIN TO CREATE MAGIC....TBC.


----------



## rockinridgeline

1FinalInstall said:


> EVERYONE THAT HAS TO LISTEN ABOUT ME RAVE ABOUT SONUS SPREADS, THEN THEY WERE GONE... WAIT, THEY'RE SO CLOSE TO BEING BACK I CAN TASTE IT!!! IT'S GOING TO BE SO EASY ONCE AGAIN TO CREATE MAGIC....TBC.


Sonus resurrected?!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rockinridgeline said:


> Sonus resurrected?!


Sort of. Micah is now with the company I purchased all of my Audison products from, EAS Elite Auto Salon in Colorado Springs, CO. I've mentioned them in the past, Timothy is a wealth of information and I can't speak highly enough about my purchase experience. Micah working at Sonus is amazing for several reasons but most importantly, now if you want anything built by one of the greatest fabricators the car stereo world has ever seen, it's possible. In addition, EAS & Micah will be launching a new company that will be essentially the Sonus spreads, re-engineered EVOL sticks and some killer new products designed by both the EAS crew & Micah. Everything will be launched under the moniker "EASY Products". The site isn't live yet, but will be soon. It will be *WeWantEasy.com.*. I've been lucky enough to have seen some of the new products and there are things that have NEVER EVER been available, or made, for us/fabricators! 

Thought -- Engineered -- Built by fabricators, for fabricators. Just wait, awesome stuff coming soon.  

They are taking pre-orders for spreads at [email protected]


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Door update, she's starting to take shape.


----------



## ErinH

Killer stuff, as usual!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> Killer stuff, as usual!


Thanks brother, love the new lights in your build.


----------



## robolop

Star Trek door panel.
Jason, you get crazier every day :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ruizal

I am absolutely speechless. This creation of yours is a gift to any and every person in this hobby. Your skills are second to none! I wish I was closer so I could come see this in person. Hell, I'd work with you and help any chance I could! I can't wait to see you push through and finish this out. Talk about a masterpiece! We'll be praying for you sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> Star Trek door panel.
> Jason, you get crazier every day :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:





ruizal said:


> I am absolutely speechless. This creation of yours is a gift to any and every person in this hobby. Your skills are second to none! I wish I was closer so I could come see this in person. Hell, I'd work with you and help any chance I could! I can't wait to see you push through and finish this out. Talk about a masterpiece! We'll be praying for you sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's incredibly kind and I thank you ruizal! Thanks Rob!

Took a break from the doors and fooled with the center console bitOne mount.


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## carlr

That mount is coming together really nicely. And not to mention those door panels buddy... I'm certain they will look awesome when upholstered.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

It just keeps getting better. Those doors are KILLER! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> That mount is coming together really nicely. And not to mention those door panels buddy... I'm certain they will look awesome when upholstered.





sinister-kustoms said:


> It just keeps getting better. Those doors are KILLER! Keep up the good work man!


Thanks guys!! Worked on the lower doors tonight. These panels will be directional pointing towards the front. Note the second cut is very similar to the main door design.


----------



## danno14

I love watching this come together!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

danno14 said:


> I love watching this come together!


I love getting feedback like this!! Thank you.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

So happy to get the drivers door mounts and fitment between upper and lower panels finished up!


----------



## Swaglife81

How many hours do you think you have invested already


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Swaglife81 said:


> How many hours do you think you have invested already


I honestly couldn't tell you. Typically, I get going around 2pm and work until 10-11pm so when I'm feeling good, roughly 8 hours a day 5-6 days a week. I think a pro could have knocked the job out in a month. My brain is working much slower now days.


----------



## carlr

Once again - so impressed with the level of craftmanship on this. Any concerns around weight of the final door product?


----------



## BP1Fanatic

1FinalInstall said:


> I honestly couldn't tell you. Typically, I get going around 2pm and work until 10-11pm so when I'm feeling good, roughly 8 hours a day 5-6 days a week. I think a pro could have knocked the job out in a month. My brain is working much slower now days.


Ain't nuttin wrong with taking your time to do it at the level you're DOIN' IT!


----------



## dawaro

What do you plan to use for the finish on the doors? Are they going to be vinyl or painted?
Curious to see what you use to attach the different layers.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> Once again - so impressed with the level of craftmanship on this. Any concerns around weight of the final door product?


Honestly, yes. I lightened up the passenger by roughly 7 pounds while building it yesterday. I'll take some of the wood out of the driver too a bit later. Dad doesn't have a problem closing it the way it is, so it will essentially be for functionality over time. 





If anyone is curious what magnets I'm using, here is the info. I bought the fornster bit from Amazon. Figured I'd only need 1 size so instead of buying a multi pack, I paid a bit more for a carbide 15mm, it was under $15.

https://www.apexmagnets.com/15mm-diameter-x-5mm-thick-disc

15mm x 5mm = 13lb pull power 



I also covered the whole second panel with polyester resin prior to spreading.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

dawaro said:


> What do you plan to use for the finish on the doors? Are they going to be vinyl or painted?
> Curious to see what you use to attach the different layers.


The outside will be leather or vinyl and I'll be using contact cement to attach the material. All panels are attached with neo magnets. The panels under the main outer form will be diamond stitch on vinyl (top) and smooth no stitch lower. The armrest will be carbon fiber with insert in leather & carbon.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with taking your time to do it at the level you're DOIN' IT!


Thanks brother!


----------



## oabeieo

Keeps getting better. 
I love these tributebuilds. Man this is so awesome and inspiring. 
Sick skills and fun times for sure. (Minus the saw dust)


----------



## carlr

1FinalInstall said:


> Honestly, yes. I lightened up the passenger by roughly 7 pounds while building it yesterday. I'll take some of the wood out of the driver too a bit later. Dad doesn't have a problem closing it the way it is, so it will essentially be for functionality over time.


All too familiar with that. It is almost always a trade off between stability/endurance and weight. Anyhow it looks freaking great!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

oabeieo said:


> Keeps getting better.
> I love these tributebuilds. Man this is so awesome and inspiring.
> Sick skills and fun times for sure. (Minus the saw dust)


+1 on the saw dust!!! Man....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

?????


----------



## BP1Fanatic

You tell us!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> You tell us!


Ohhhhh, ok! 
I didn't have enough room to do anything cool behind the seat, so why not get down thru the seat! Levels.


----------



## ErinH

Drooooooooooooooooooooool


Jason, any chance you'll have this finished up in time for Jason B's meet in April?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> Drooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> 
> Jason, any chance you'll have this finished up in time for Jason B's meet in April?


The truck will 100% be playing in April so you can tune it while you're here! I've run out of money for the build and am currently praying for a miracle to get her finished. I went back to work in 2014 to do 1 last consulting job and made enough to finish her. After only getting 50% of what I was owed, the owner of the business decided to buy a bigger boat and upgrade his summer townhouse with my remaining earnings. He realized if he stalled long enough with the inevitable lawsuit, he'd be free of all obligations. After all, he knew the only reason I was there was to work 1 last job to earn enough for this truck and to give my father his dream truck. My whole life I thought I did the right things and was kind to all. I saved and had health insurance for over 20 years, using it only once, to have everything I had, and did, gone within 1 year. You just never know. 

I'm just building until I run out of material or life, whatever comes first. Sorry for getting so serious, I've been wanting to tell everyone where I'm really at for some time. I'm currently trying to secure ANY spot at SEMA (outside) so I can try and approach sponsorship aggressively. Without a spot locked in for SEMA 2017, it's next to impossible. If anyone can assist with this, you have no idea how much it will mean to my father and myself. My dream is just to see the truck done while standing next to my dad.


----------



## ErinH

Well, what do you need? I've got some wiring stuff I could give you. I'll have to look through my pile. Just let me know.


----------



## danno14

As Erin mentioned- What do you still need? 
What does it take/cost for a sema spot?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> Well, what do you need? I've got some wiring stuff I could give you. I'll have to look through my pile. Just let me know.





danno14 said:


> As Erin mentioned- What do you still need?
> What does it take/cost for a sema spot?


Thanks guys, I'm good on wires. You have to partner up with a company that wants to represent your vehicle there. It's the biggest stage in the auto world so companies like Wilwood, Pirelli, wheel company ect.. are so much easier to work with for sponsorship if it's going to SEMA. I'm trying every avenue currently.


----------



## chefhow

I've got some RCA's and wiring I would be happy to send you.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

chefhow said:


> I've got some RCA's and wiring I would be happy to send you.


Thank you for the offer but again, everything pertaining to wire or audio I'm covered.

Have all of my speaker wire, power wire dual 4g - one for each audison and Cat 5 lines to piggy back the Due & 5.1k out of the bitOne. 

TheDavel was too nice, like always, and sent me a dual 4g fuse block and a optical cable for my DCT to input of bitOne. 

I'm talking about the big stuff, brakes, wheels & tires, paint & bit of fab on the hood. I really hope someone has a buddy with a company that I can team up with so this truck could showoff their product at SEMA 2017. Even if it's a aftermarket fuel injection company for 454bb, anything. The truck has a substantial following on Instagram and here so once it's done it would get a tremendous amount of attention at the show and there after. I'm sure several truck mags/sites would love to do articles on it and ultimately, get onto the cover of Truckin'. I know, it's such a 90's thing but I have loved Truckin' forever! The company would have access whenever they need it for any shows. I'm sure everyone would love it, not just audio guys.


----------



## robolop

Too bad I do not live in the US. I came to help you immediately complete the truck. 
You get this project completed on time. I believe in you.

Go 4 it


----------



## Ericdd

1FinalInstall said:


> I went back to work in 2014 to do 1 last consulting job and made enough to finish her. After only getting 50% of what I was owed, the owner of the business decided to buy a bigger boat and upgrade his summer townhouse with my remaining earnings. He realized if he stalled long enough with the inevitable lawsuit, he'd be free of all obligations.


what the name of the company that screwed you? We could all contact them and shame them in to paying you what you're owed.


----------



## Swaglife81

It's a shame our legal system centuries later still has obvious loop holes. So many people take advantage of that knowing the results like in your case. I've heard getting into SEMA is tough, everybody in the world wants to go and not being famous in the car world only hurts you. Hopefully you can figure out something. I have heard that the rich guys can get in with a hefty little fee. I would make a portfolio of your work and build. Make some on paper and in digital format. Do some research and look into every body you can. There's alot out there just gotta know the names. You have the skills most people dream of having so you can still go somewhere if you choose whether it be your own car fab shop or going in partnership. I know a little about business and law, not all up to the details on your case but it's a shady world when it comes down to it. Money brings the worst out of some people. So hopefully you get your situations squared away. Im going through some stuff my self. Recently unemployed, new girl, new place, new job so I had to put my build on pause. I've been planning my build for 3-4 months now to do it right, my way so I know these things are tough


----------



## Swaglife81

Here is a link I found for a car guy that found all the possible avenues to get into SEMA. Give it a read, might give you an idea so you can get into all of SEMA not just the after show open to the public

http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2015/06/want-to-go-to-sema-but-think-its.html?m=1

Hope this helps, seems like good info there


----------



## ruizal

I'm sure enough people with pitchforks and ball bats could persuade the pile of **** who screwed you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ericdd said:


> what the name of the company that screwed you? We could all contact them and shame them in to paying you what you're owed.


I appreciate the offer, but not necessary.  I tried the right way and hired an attorney, then she became ill and hasn't practiced since July 2016, I couldn't make this stuff up. After working it for a year and turning down 2 settlement offers, we began the process to take it to trial. Then she became ill and time, plus money on my side had run out. It was done. Just wait, it gets more inane.

The craziest part of the story is the owner which stiffed me should be dead. A couple months after I started, I was working late and he had collapsed backwards in a position that had cutoff his air passage way and restricted his breathing. He'd turned blue when I found him and I got him breathing again, barely, until the ambulance arrived. So I saved a guys life then he robs the most important money I've ever made.


----------



## rton20s

Sorry to hear about all of the challenges. I know a lot of us have been inspired by your build and your story. It is amazing that two of the most impressive builds to hit this site (yours and robolop's) are being done by a couple of guys who have more challenges than many of us will ever know. 

Are you sorted on the suspension side of things? What will you be running for suspension and wheels? 

I'm not in contact with most of the people from my minitruckin' days, but still have a couple people I could reach out to for you. If there is some way I can help, I'll do what I can.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rton20s said:


> Sorry to hear about all of the challenges. I know a lot of us have been inspired by your build and your story. It is amazing that two of the most impressive builds to hit this site (yours and robolop's) are being done by a couple of guys who have more challenges than many of us will ever know.
> 
> Are you sorted on the suspension side of things? What will you be running for suspension and wheels?
> 
> I'm not in contact with most of the people from my minitruckin' days, but still have a couple people I could reach out to for you. If there is some way I can help, I'll do what I can.



Thanks for the kind words. 
I'm actually good with suspension. While working in Ohio, I brought the truck up, planning to work on it while working, and had the suspension done. I lived in downtown Akron and was only 15m from Summit Racing, aka Heaven Due. Their showroom is bonkers. I purchased the Belltech 4/6" drop with c notch, spindles, springs and the softer of 2 struts all the way around. In addition, added upper & lower tubular control arms & front + rear larger swaybars by DJM. It was all installed but I haven't been able to drive the truck since. I was planning on buying the brakes the following month but that's when I had to move back. 

As for wheels, I have a insane deal at ADV.1 but they were just sold to MOMO so I don't know where it stands. I can't afford those now anyways, so I'd need more help regardless. Let's say in need. I've always wanted to run a 24x15/22x11 so limited to 2/3 piece wheels. Was hoping it would end up at a wheel booth at SEMA representing the brand.


----------



## rton20s

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> I'm actually good with suspension. While working in Ohio, I brought the truck up, planning to work on it while working, and had the suspension done. I lived in downtown Akron and was only 15m from Summit Racing, aka Heaven Due. Their showroom is bonkers. I purchased the Belltech 4/6" drop with c notch, spindles, springs and the softer of 2 struts all the way around. In addition, added upper & lower tubular control arms & front + rear larger swaybars by DJM. It was all installed but I haven't been able to drive the truck since. I was planning on buying the brakes the following month but that's when I had to move back.
> 
> As for wheels, I have a insane deal at ADV.1 but they were just sold to MOMO so I don't know where it stands. I can't afford those now anyways, so I'd need more help regardless. Let's say in need. I've always wanted to run a 24x15/22x11 so limited to 2/3 piece wheels. Was hoping it would end up at a wheel booth at SEMA representing the brand.


Glad to hear you've got your suspension sorted. I'm in Visalia, about 45 minutes drive from Fresno which seems a pretty significant hub for aftermarkets suspension. I have some contacts at a couple of those companies. 

As far as wheels, I used to have a contact at Intro, but he left years ago. Have you considered talking with Chris Coddington? I'm not sure how much he would be able to help in terms of sponsorship or getting into SEMA, but he is such a small shop now, he might have some insight or connection for you.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rton20s said:


> Glad to hear you've got your suspension sorted. I'm in Visalia, about 45 minutes drive from Fresno which seems a pretty significant hub for aftermarkets suspension. I have some contacts at a couple of those companies.
> 
> As far as wheels, I used to have a contact at Intro, but he left years ago. Have you considered talking with Chris Coddington? I'm not sure how much he would be able to help in terms of sponsorship or getting into SEMA, but he is such a small shop now, he might have some insight or connection for you.


Didn't even know Coddignton was still going. Boyd was one of my idols growing up and is a true legend in the automotive world! I dreamed of having a set of his wheels years ago. He created what hundreds have copied. 

All I ask is if it's not too much effort, anyone that may have a friend or a friend of a friend connected to a company that would love a vehicle to represent their product, give them a call. It has a following and if completed, will represent the product in the best way possible.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

So attempting to build out the seat. After putting the window in, I thought it could be better and I had .25" mdf around. I wanted to really get the design right, here's the first attempt. I'm going to do 2 or 3 designs before cutting any wood.


----------



## Swaglife81

Wow, A human like that, you save his life and he still screws you. I can't imagine what this guy has done to people in the other aspects of his life. Everything happens for a reason I guess.

What kind of rear suspension are you running? 4 Link or multi link/IRS type setup.
I know guys wanting a better handling from older models are starting to go with the Infiniti G or 350z rear suspensions. Cheap as dirt to do with some fabbing but expensive differentials. I like the simplicity of a 4 Link myself. Less bushings and more strong metal.

I got a private message from you a few weeks back I never saw when I asked you about Sonuses products. I apologized I never read it, I'm on mobile and the message notifications weren't showing up. I'll send you a pm back soon.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Swaglife81 said:


> Wow, A human like that, you save his life and he still screws you. I can't imagine what this guy has done to people in the other aspects of his life. Everything happens for a reason I guess.
> 
> What kind of rear suspension are you running? 4 Link or multi link/IRS type setup.
> I know guys wanting a better handling from older models are starting to go with the Infiniti G or 350z rear suspensions. Cheap as dirt to do with some fabbing but expensive differentials. I like the simplicity of a 4 Link myself. Less bushings and more strong metal.
> 
> I got a private message from you a few weeks back I never saw when I asked you about Sonuses products. I apologized I never read it, I'm on mobile and the message notifications weren't showing up. I'll send you a pm back soon.


Just running OEM rear setup but upgraded with the Belltech kit that included a c notch kit, block and shock kit. It also has the rear DJM larger swaybar.


----------



## Swaglife81

Overall, I like the seat foundation you have going so far. I think you should bring the seat back to wrap around more. Think sporty. One thing I always hated riding in 64 C-10, Late 80s, and a 69 C-10 is none had a true bucket seat and anything past normal traffic driving felt like I was gonna fall over or I needed to grab the oh **** handle. I saw a C-10 a few years back that had C-5 corvette seats modified and adjusted right they were perfect. Just to give you some ideas.


----------



## rton20s

1FinalInstall said:


> Didn't even know Coddignton was still going. Boyd was one of my idols growing up and is a true legend in the automotive world! I dreamed of having a set of his wheels years ago. He created what hundreds have copied.
> 
> All I ask is if it's not too much effort, anyone that may have a friend or a friend of a friend connected to a company that would love a vehicle to represent their product, give them a call. It has a following and if completed, will represent the product in the best way possible.


His son Chris has picked up the mantle and is carrying on in his father's tradition. He has a small shop (last time my brother went by it was literally a back yard garage), where he is turning out custom billet wheels. If you are on FB, you can see what he is doing here: https://www.facebook.com/HOTRODSBYBOYD/

In terms of getting a spot at SEMA, I know years back several friends had good luck getting a spot with battery companies. At the time Kinetik was the big one. If you aren't already sorted on batteries (or maybe even if you already are), it might be worth reaching out to some of the battery companies. Especially some of those focused on audio.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

rton20s said:


> His son Chris has picked up the mantle and is carrying on in his father's tradition. He has a small shop (last time my brother went by it was literally a back yard garage), where he is turning out custom billet wheels. If you are on FB, you can see what he is doing here: https://www.facebook.com/HOTRODSBYBOYD/
> 
> In terms of getting a spot at SEMA, I know years back several friends had good luck getting a spot with battery companies. At the time Kinetik was the big one. If you aren't already sorted on batteries (or maybe even if you already are), it might be worth reaching out to some of the battery companies. Especially some of those focused on audio.


Awesome battery tip, will do. Have had some amazing people reach out to try and help, fingers crossed! 

So I've decided to sell off a couple things that won't be used in the rest of the build. First $200, which is the cost of the EXP bit alone, takes it all. All in great shape, just don't use these. PM me if interested. Thanks guys.

FOR SALE:
* EXP .50" 6 bearing bit
* .75" Cove bit
* 48" Flex Template w/ABS bearing needed
* Flex ARC


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Got going on the seat today and pretty happy so far. It will be 2 pieces and sectioned together in the middle. Have yet to cut the amp window that I previously started building. I'll be attaching a type of foam to the inserts I'll be able to shape with the router, should be pretty cool if I don't screw it up. Ideally, I'd love to paint the outer edge of the seat to match the dash halves, egg shell sheen Gunmetal. Once the seat back is done, I'm going to run it over to a local welder that works out of his barn to fab up a couple 1" flat bars for the wood to mount to.


----------



## carlr

I'm just sooo impressed with what you can do buddy, looks awesome.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> I'm just sooo impressed with what you can do buddy, looks awesome.


Thanks brother!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Some more seat updates. Built a simple jig to sit the seat back in to get it all seamed together. I first used CAC glue to hold both halves together, then, laid in some epoxy resin mixed a bit on the hot side. Once I could feel some heat coming off of the resin, I laid in Duraglass. This worked GREAT! I saw Chris Yato do a post on this a while back. The seam feels as hard as if it wasn't cut. The seat back will have 3 spine pieces installed that will bolt to the seat back so at no point, will the wood have to support itself.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I just read the entire thread. What amazing design, creativity, and incredible fabrication skills. You cave created something really special here. The skills you have are beyond words. The truck looks awesome!

Thank you very much for sharing this build here on this forum. I've learned a great deal by reading your thread. In more areas then just fabrication.

Keep up the good work. Eat only USDA organic food and completely avoid the poison they are spraying on the rest of our food. It will keep you strong so you can prove those doctors wrong.

I'll be keeping an eye on your build, now. I can't wait to see what do next.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

High Resolution Audio said:


> I just read the entire thread. What amazing design, creativity, and incredible fabrication skills. You cave created something really special here. The skills you have are beyond words. The truck looks awesome!
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing this build here on this forum. I've learned a great deal by reading your thread. In more areas then just fabrication.
> 
> Keep up the good work. Eat only USDA organic food and completely avoid the poison they are spraying on the rest of our food. It will keep you strong so you can prove those doctors wrong.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on your build, now. I can't wait to see what do next.


Thanks man.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Got all of the threaded inserts set and aligned. Going to get a local welder to fab up 2 brackets on each side and 2 across the back to mount the seat to the frame. The 2 on each bolster will add support as well.


----------



## bertholomey

This is an awesome build for all of the reasons that have been mentioned and more. The reason for the build is wonderful and the execution of the build is simply extraordinary! 

The truck won't be ready by April, but it would be great if you all could make it to the meet up. 

2017 NCSQ Meet


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bertholomey said:


> This is an awesome build for all of the reasons that have been mentioned and more. The reason for the build is wonderful and the execution of the build is simply extraordinary!
> 
> The truck won't be ready by April, but it would be great if you all could make it to the meet up.
> 
> 2017 NCSQ Meet


I'll definitely be there Jason! If the truck isn't able to make the trek, I'd be more than happy to show anyone interested before or after your show. I know Erin will be coming by at some point to tune it for me. I'm not going to power it up until he gets here, so he'll actually be the first to hear it. There's a small chance she'll be drivable, if so, I'll bring her out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mic10is

1FinalInstall said:


> I'll definitely be there Jason! If the truck isn't able to make the trek, I'd be more than happy to show anyone interested before or after your show. I know Erin will be coming by at some point to tune it for me. I'm not going to power it up until he gets here, so he'll actually be the first to hear it. There's a small chance she'll be drivable, if so, I'll bring her out. Fingers crossed.


Id be more than happy to offer my tuning services as well....I think I'm a bit closer than Erin may be


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Mic10is said:


> Id be more than happy to offer my tuning services as well....I think I'm a bit closer than Erin may be


I'll keep that in mind, thank you very much!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Yesterday was the best day I've had in the last 3 years!! I'm scared to even talk about it too much since it was just verbally over the phone, but everyone genuinely seemed excited to join forces. As of what I was told yesterday over the phone by the marketing department, dads truck will be sponsered by one of the biggest forces in the wheel market, American Force Muscle Wheels. More info to come soon!!


----------



## cmusic

1FinalInstall said:


> Yesterday was the best day I've had in the last 3 years!! I'm scared to even talk about it too much since it was just verbally over the phone, but everyone genuinely seemed excited to join forces. As of what I was told yesterday over the phone by the marketing department of American Force Muscle Wheels, dads truck will be going to the BIG SHOW, SEMA 2017 and will be in their booth! AMMW won't have the details about how much vendor space they're going to have until March so not many details yet, but they all loved the build and plans and want to be a part of it. More info to come soon!!



epper: Whooo Hooo!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

American Force Wheels have been a powerhouse in the truck world for years. Roughly a year ago they added American Force Muscle, designing & building some cutting edge 3 piece forged wheels. They recently added a 5 Avis machine and have started to design a whole new line around the advanced technology they now have. The truck will be showcasing one of their all new designs that will be available for 2018. This partnership has given me the push that I desperately needed see light at the end of the tunnel! This partnership will make everything so much easier to assemble, I'm so grateful to everyone involved.


----------



## danno14

Right on!
Now to figure out tire sizes


----------



## danno14

Right on!
Now to figure out tire sizes


----------



## 1FinalInstall

danno14 said:


> Right on!
> Now to figure out tire sizes


Wheels will be *22 x 11 F. -- 24 x 15 R.*

The rear tires will be* 405 x 25 x 24*

Front will either be *305 x 30 x 22 or 305 x 25 x 22*. 

AFW have a relationship with a tire company and are looking into what's available currently. I won't have the wheels until late summer, but will be receiving tires hopefully much sooner. With the tires I can mock everything up and section (close up) the Bushwacker flare I'll be using to fit closely around tire. I needed to close up the Hanneman Fiberglass wheel wells a bit since there meant to accommodate a large off-road tire. I really liked the off-road, riveted flare Bushwacker offers and figured it would be perfect.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Here is one of the first American Force Muscle 24x15 designs running a Pirelli 405x25x24. I believe it's on a 15' Chevy Silverado 1500.


----------



## chefhow

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## robolop

PORN WHEEL.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

That's awesome news man, congrats!!!


----------



## carlr

Very good news indeed!!!!


----------



## rton20s

That is excellent news!

Wheels and SEMA all in one phone call.


----------



## JayinMI

rton20s said:


> That is excellent news!
> 
> Wheels and SEMA all in one phone call.


Best GIF evar. lol

Jay


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Congrats! Best News Ever!!!


----------



## ruizal

That's fantastic!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I had to edit the post a bit. I am officially sponsored by American Force Muscle Wheels but nothing has changed. Just too early to talk about certain parts of the partnership. So to all of you that have been so kind and congratulated me, or just read the first post, EARMUFFS.....
Thank you to all!


----------



## rton20s

1FinalInstall said:


> I had to edit the post a bit. I am officially sponsored by American Force Muscle Wheels but nothing has changed. Just too early to talk about certain parts of the partnership. So to all of you that have been so kind and congratulated me, or just read the first post, EARMUFFS.....
> Thank you to all!


Understood. I hope it all works out for you in the end.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Nice rims!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Been working on the amp beauty board/seat tonight. I really took my time to try and figure out what would look perfect. Keep in mind, there will be 1" foam applied to the outer seat/bolsters in the final design so it will be much higher than where the panel sits currently. I've incorporated black lexi and polished alminum similar to the upper dash. Carbon fiber, gunmetal paint and leather will be the other materials used in this area to match everything else in the build. The amp "look through" will have magnets on the back and pull off so a seat back can easil be installed in seconds for driving. It was the trade incorporating a amp window through the seat, good news, I can't find anyone that has ever done it before. If anybody knows of one, please post!


----------



## Onyx1136

1FinalInstall said:


> Been working on the amp beauty board/seat tonight. I really took my time to try and figure out what would look perfect. Keep in mind, there will be 1" foam applied to the outer seat/bolsters in the final design so it will be much higher than where the panel sits currently. I've incorporated black lexi and polished alminum similar to the upper dash. Carbon fiber, gunmetal paint and leather will be the other materials used in this area to match everything else in the build. The amp "look through" will have magnets on the back and pull off so a seat back can easil be installed in seconds for driving. It was the trade incorporating a amp window through the seat, good news, I can't find anyone that has ever done it before. If anybody knows of one, please post!


Actually, I've seen it done before. Txt Micah and ask him about the back seat of Larry's Cavalier. But that was like 20 years ago, and there's only about 3 of us that would remember, so you're probably not going to be accused of ripping off anyone's ideas.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Onyx1136 said:


> Actually, I've seen it done before. Txt Micah and ask him about the back seat of Larry's Cavalier. But that was like 20 years ago, and there's only about 3 of us that would remember, so you're probably not going to be accused of ripping off anyone's ideas.



Do you know if it was a car that was ever featured in Car Audio & Electronics?


----------



## Onyx1136

1FinalInstall said:


> Do you know if it was a car that was ever featured in Car Audio & Electronics?


No, it was definitely not a feature worthy build. This was way before Micah was doing the kind of work that made him who he is today. It was 20 years ago when we were hanging out in the first shop he ever worked at, all of us pretending that we knew what the hell we were doing. If memory serves, judged by today's standards, it would look like baby's first first fab project. But this was also at a point in time where we had only just read about router tables in Car Audio & Electronics for the first time and a jigsaw and table saw was all we thought we needed to be "fabricators." And everything was covered in tweed. ::shudder::

Don't sweat it, you're not in any danger of being accused of copying his work. Nor would you be able to glean any ideas or tricks from it. The work you're doing right now is way more advanced than that project.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more pics of both seat amp windows. 

1. Carbon Fiber Overlay

2. Matte Gunmetal

3. Sheen Gunmetal


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Onyx1136 said:


> No, it was definitely not a feature worthy build. This was way before Micah was doing the kind of work that made him who he is today. It was 20 years ago when we were hanging out in the first shop he ever worked at, all of us pretending that we knew what the hell we were doing. If memory serves, judged by today's standards, it would look like baby's first first fab project. But this was also at a point in time where we had only just read about router tables in Car Audio & Electronics for the first time and a jigsaw and table saw was all we thought we needed to be "fabricators." And everything was covered in tweed. ::shudder::
> 
> Don't sweat it, you're not in any danger of being accused of copying his work. Nor would you be able to glean any ideas or tricks from it. The work you're doing right now is way more advanced than that project.


Good deal and thanks for the kind words. Tweed, I use to love that stuff!


----------



## knifedag007

1FinalInstall said:


> Good deal and thanks for the kind words. *Tweed, I use to love that stuff!*


I feel like that was the slogan on the late 80's early 90's.
Tweed all the things!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

knifedag007 said:


> I feel like that was the slogan on the late 80's early 90's.
> Tweed all the things!


Absolutely!


----------



## neuspeedescort

knifedag007 said:


> I feel like that was the slogan on the late 80's early 90's.
> Tweed all the things!


i still love tweed. it's the old school blood in me i guess.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple pics of the seat. I added some depth to them and rounded it off with a monster round over bit from 12vTools. Received the Bushwacker 2.5" flares today, here's a front on the Hanneman Fiberglass 3" wider bulged fender. This thing is gonna be so cool!


----------



## danno14

How ya doing pal? Every time I get a SEMA reminder email I think of you and this project


----------



## 1FinalInstall

danno14 said:


> How ya doing pal? Every time I get a SEMA reminder email I think of you and this project


Thanks brother, I'll have an update sometime this weekend for all. New drivers will be here Monday and she'll be playing by next Thursday!!!! Exciting stuff about to happen!


----------



## carlr

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks brother, I'll have an update sometime this weekend for all. New drivers will be here Monday and she'll be playing by next Thursday!!!! Exciting stuff about to happen!


Looking forward to some updates :snacks:


----------



## werner sline

Hey there, I just discovered this thread and went through all the pages !

excellent skills ! very nice goal ! I know the level of skillz it requires because i did a dashboard + doors in my car, back in 2004 !
I also built some seat box + door in my next car, check my pics.

but your skillz are way better ! :laugh:

I really dig your car too, I can't wait to see it done !

how is your health doing ?

cheers from nouméa, new caledonia ! check the loudspeaker with the red circle : this brand really existed but disappeared quickly !


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Hi guys, here are a couple pics to get caught up. Seats are done, doors are 90% finished and I'm working on getting her wired up and playing so she can get tuned by Erinh while he's out here for Jason's get together. If you've never been, it's a very enjoyable meet that you should try and make!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

werner sline said:


> Hey there, I just discovered this thread and went through all the pages !
> 
> excellent skills ! very nice goal ! I know the level of skillz it requires because i did a dashboard + doors in my car, back in 2004 !
> I also built some seat box + door in my next car, check my pics.
> 
> but your skillz are way better ! :laugh:
> 
> I really dig your car too, I can't wait to see it done !
> 
> how is your health doing ?
> 
> cheers from nouméa, new caledonia ! check the loudspeaker with the red circle : this brand really existed but disappeared quickly !


Thanks for the kind words! I have good & bad days, but trying to stay positive. Your car looks nice, well done.


----------



## robolop

Is a complicated puzzle.

Looks cool, as always.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Man I can't wait to see this thing all trimmed out. Killer work as always!

I can't stop looking at this pic. The way you've built the the trim line in the seat to carry on the lines in the console is genius!


----------



## carlr

Hey bud,

As always - things look fantastic. The devil is in the detail and that is surely coming through in this build in every aspect. Sooo much looking forward to see the final result. A true inspiration to us all. Period.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> As always - things look fantastic. The devil is in the detail and that is surely coming through in this build in every aspect. Sooo much looking forward to see the final result. A true inspiration to us all. Period.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much for that Carlr, made me smile.


----------



## claydo

Stopped by this evening after work, Jason had informed me this thing is playing music! Took a listen, and I must say he's got a solid foundation for some excellent tunes going on here. I love the fact that the dash mounted midbass are nowhere near the floor, or doors, so while being in ported enclosures with enough output to really rock, there is no tactile feedback to disturb you at all........kind a strange sensation in a car when the midbass is thumpin, lol. Had a great time hanging out dood, loved seeing the plan for display/comfort seats, bs'n about all things cars and audio, and taking a listen to the truck! I'll tell ya what tho.......after running my mouth so long, on the way home I was really wishing I'd have took you up on the chicken sammich tho......lmao. I really can't wait until the day you unleash this thing to the public, trust me guys, this thing is gonna be sick once it's finished! I feel lucky to have seen it coming along in its early stages, this much fab work in person is overwhelming to take in!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

claydo said:


> Stopped by this evening after work, Jason had informed me this thing is playing music! Took a listen, and I must say he's got a solid foundation for some excellent tunes going on here. I love the fact that the dash mounted midbass are nowhere near the floor, or doors, so while being in ported enclosures with enough output to really rock, there is no tactile feedback to disturb you at all........kind a strange sensation in a car when the midbass is thumpin, lol. Had a great time hanging out dood, loved seeing the plan for display/comfort seats, bs'n about all things cars and audio, and taking a listen to the truck! I'll tell ya what tho.......after running my mouth so long, on the way home I was really wishing I'd have took you up on the chicken sammich tho......lmao. I really can't wait until the day you unleash this thing to the public, trust me guys, this thing is gonna be sick once it's finished! I feel lucky to have seen it coming along in its early stages, this much fab work in person is overwhelming to take in!


Thank you so much for everything Clay! I installed doors & seats today and played with it a bit more. I'll see ya Saturday.


----------



## claydo

It was my pleasure dood! Sorry the cobalt wasn't presentable, I've remedied that, and will make sure ya get a demo at the meet.....did ya ever find that tune?

Well humble start of a tune, lol


----------



## Black Rain

claydo said:


> Stopped by this evening after work, Jason had informed me this thing is playing music! Took a listen, and I must say he's got a solid foundation for some excellent tunes going on here. I love the fact that the dash mounted midbass are nowhere near the floor, or doors, so while being in ported enclosures with enough output to really rock, there is no tactile feedback to disturb you at all........kind a strange sensation in a car when the midbass is thumpin, lol. Had a great time hanging out dood, loved seeing the plan for display/comfort seats, bs'n about all things cars and audio, and taking a listen to the truck! I'll tell ya what tho.......after running my mouth so long, on the way home I was really wishing I'd have took you up on the chicken sammich tho......lmao. I really can't wait until the day you unleash this thing to the public, trust me guys, this thing is gonna be sick once it's finished! I feel lucky to have seen it coming along in its early stages, this much fab work in person is overwhelming to take in!


Hey Clay, I know that his truck is not fully tuned, but are your impressions of the CDT speakers? He is really the only person I know that has done a top to bottom build with CDT speakers.


----------



## claydo

Juan, I played with them a lil while, and from what I could tell they were quite capable drivers.....but, it's hard to form an opinion on one listen.....


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks, Clay.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Black Rain said:


> Thanks, Clay.


As of now, Erinh will be spending some time in the truck with a mic and a laptop Sunday, fingers crossed nothing changes. I'll have Clay back over after he plays with it. I've spent roughly 3 hours in it so far and like Clay mentioned, there's huge potential. I've been slowly breaking in the subs and am thrilled with them. Going over the top with the sub enclosure really paid off, I have very little vibration considering. I think adding the Flexseal in the voids helped tremendously in absorbing the vibration. Super tight, quick, deep sub bass and plays every note. Going sealed was the right move. I'm not sure if I mentioned, but the truck now has CDT ES4, ES1200is tweeter & ES06+ DVC. The newer ES1200is tweeter is awesome. I'm excited to get Erins opinion since he's heard so many great drivers.


----------



## werner sline

good to hear that !

what music do you listen you and your dad ?

mine likes country music or 60's music like the beatles. Only music he and me can really enjoy together is some nice uptempo blues music like robert cray's "keep me rocking"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdD_ZNsejE0&index=13&list=PLVtw_qdL1uAYPjgYJNoUyspK2H9lG3Rjs

very nice tune !


----------



## 1FinalInstall

werner sline said:


> good to hear that !
> 
> what music do you listen you and your dad ?
> 
> mine likes country music or 60's music like the beatles. Only music he and me can really enjoy together is some nice uptempo blues music like robert cray's "keep me rocking"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdD_ZNsejE0&index=13&list=PLVtw_qdL1uAYPjgYJNoUyspK2H9lG3Rjs
> 
> very nice tune !


Dad listens 60's on. We're going to get 1 or 2 golden SACD CD from MoFi (Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs) for him, thinking Foreigner & a Santana. I love bertholomey (Jason) event disc and have been listening to Babs & Erinh disc from 16' quite a bit. Now that I think about it, I actually only listen to Nirvana Unplugged and 1 country disc, everything else are meet discs! I personally love the blues stuff, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Black Rain

So how did the tuning pan out with ErinH at the GTG? What was everyone's impression of the CDTs? Im sure they were blissful.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

In the wake of Erinh's cuddling scandal, he had to b-line it home and cancel our tuning date that's been scheduled for a year..... he actually had something come up much more important, last second, and it was no big deal. I razzed him enough at the meet. Luckily, subterFUSE (John) is as nice as they come and was headed north to compete Sunday in Chantilly, VA SQology event, he took home 2 1st place's with his killer Audi S6 with a trunk full of modified Sinfoni's and some of the nicest kicks I've ever seen/heard. John has an unbelievable setup with 5 mic's, a rack of gear and (I believe) SMART tuning software. We got started around midnight and ran until 2:30, he got on the road at 4:30am for VA! Everything was straight forward except a funky thing happening at the driver position @125hz. I played with the crossover a bit Sunday and couldn't be happier with the sound, amazing how very few adjustments can make a world of difference. Thanks again John plus, all that made the meet amazing Saturday! 

Almost forgot, I played around with the tweeters and they have found home on the A pillars, firing straight across the cab at each other. I must have tried a half dozen different locations and they are happiest there. It made too much of a positive difference to keep them in the dash, the stage was too narrow.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Black Rain said:


> So how did the tuning pan out with ErinH at the GTG? What was everyone's impression of the CDTs? Im sure they were blissful.


We tuned it in the garage.

The truck isn't driveable currently, it's in a bit of a domino effect. The Belltech suspension needed to be ordered for the big brake kit that's going on it, which doesn't work with the factory brakes. The big brake kit won't fit behind the 17" wheels that are on it now. I won't have the American Force 22/24" wheels until August/September. She rolls around, but that's it. 

I have to say, after tuning she really sounds amazing. The pick up isn't ideal but I couldn't be happier. I'm sure Clay (Claydo) will come back around and I'd love Jason (bertholomy) to swing up. I think John (subterFUSE) thought it was ok too, maybe he'll chime in. Clay and John have heard hundreds of cars so they're the ones to comment. Clay, after John played with it, that harsh mid we were hearing around 2-3k is gone. You know you have an open invite anytime and that goes for anyone in the area, just PM me. The equipment will only be in it for another 2 weeks or so, then back out and the truck is off to paint & body.


----------



## Craig

Erin mentioned your build on Saturday. Since I have not been very active, I had not seen it. I went through your entire thread Saturday when I got home...

All I can say is WOW!!!

You have some insane skills and some awesome creativity. I can only hope to have half of your woodworking abilities one day. 

I am sad I did not introduce myself on Saturday. I would love to come see and hear this if the time presents itself. I do not believe I am too far away down in Charlotte. 

Your photography skills are also top notch!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Craig said:


> Erin mentioned your build on Saturday. Since I have not been very active, I had not seen it. I went through your entire thread Saturday when I got home...
> 
> All I can say is WOW!!!
> 
> You have some insane skills and some awesome creativity. I can only hope to have half of your woodworking abilities one day.
> 
> I am sad I did not introduce myself on Saturday. I would love to come see and hear this if the time presents itself. I do not believe I am too far away down in Charlotte.
> 
> Your photography skills are also top notch!


THANK YOU!  Anytime Craig. Jason, Clay and myself are trying to put together a time to get together over the next week or so. I'll let you know when and if your schedule permits, that would be ideal. Clay works 5 min. from me and Jason's only 30min. or so. If that time doesn't work, I'd be happy to show you anytime. I'm always here and working on it. Keep in mind the system will be pulled in 2 or 3 weeks so if you'd like to hear it before August, it will have to be soon, which with my health, sooner is better.


----------



## claydo

Jason, I heard you had a visitor to work on the tune.....did yall get that thing singing?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

claydo said:


> Jason, I heard you had a visitor to work on the tune.....did yall get that thing singing?


Soooooo much better! I relocated the tweets back down in the dash and the staging is even better since the sound is eminating from 1 point. This is what I'd envisioned all along also. I can't wait for you to hear it again, anytime brother.


----------



## claydo

1FinalInstall said:


> Soooooo much better! I relocated the tweets back down in the dash and the staging is even better since the sound is eminating from 1 point. This is what I'd envisioned all along also. I can't wait for you to hear it again, anytime brother.


Awesome! I'll be looking forward to hearing it, I'll give ya a call on day after work and slide by. This time I'm gonna tell my wife I'm not coming home tho......lmao.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

claydo said:


> Awesome! I'll be looking forward to hearing it, I'll give ya a call on day after work and slide by. This time I'm gonna tell my wife I'm not coming home tho......lmao.


I'll have chicken & brats on standby and ready to go at a moments notice.  I'm working on the noise at naught by redoing a ground or two now.


----------



## neuspeedescort

amazing build and an amazing group of people working together. nice to see this still on a forum. reminds me of about 15 years ago before social media muddied the waters.


----------



## Babs

Wow this build. Just wow!! I mean.. Wow! Artist here folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1FinalInstall

neuspeedescort said:


> amazing build and an amazing group of people working together. nice to see this still on a forum. reminds me of about 15 years ago before social media muddied the waters.





Babs said:


> Wow this build. Just wow!! I mean.. Wow! Artist here folks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## 307Bronco

Incredible....


----------



## probillygun

Jason, I hope I can see and hear this beast of a build some day soon!!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

307Bronco said:


> Incredible....


Thank you! 


probillygun said:


> Jason, I hope I can see and hear this beast of a build some day soon!!!


I hope we can make that happen too! If all goes as planned, the truck will have the interior complete and installed in July. I'll keep everyone posted. She goes to paint & body the second week of May.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I want to thank Jason (bertholomey) and Clay (claydo) for swinging by tonight and giving me some pointers. Jason, thanks for all of the demo discs too! Like I told you, I haven't used anything but your 2017 spring disc ever since I got this thing playing. Since I changed the wiring on the DVC ES06+ from parallel to series and relocated the tweeters back to the original in dash location, it still needs some tuning once the interior is covered and installed, mid July (hopefully). I have really been happy with the performance of the CDT Audio drivers. I can't wait to really get someone to spend time on the system once everything has been completed!


----------



## bertholomey

1FinalInstall said:


> I want to thank Jason (bertholomey) and Clay (claydo) for swinging by tonight and giving me some pointers. Jason, thanks for all of the demo discs too! Like I told you, I haven't used anything but your 2017 spring disc ever since I got this thing playing. Since I changed the wiring on the DVC ES06+ from parallel to series and relocated the tweeters back to the original in dash location, it still needs some tuning once the interior is covered and installed, mid July (hopefully). I have really been happy with the performance of the CDT Audio drivers. I can't wait to really get someone to spend time on the system once everything has been completed!


You beat me to the punch  I didn't do much when I got back home last night. 

Thank you for the privilege of your company once again - you are such an enjoyable person to hang with - loved talking about our favorite cars we have had and all things audio. Please connect with me as your waiting for the truck to return to you so you can experience the headphones. 

I really enjoyed meeting your Dad as well - very cool fella - I had a good time giving him a quick demo - it is easy to see the reason for the motivation to build such an amazing project for him. 

Wow! You have excellent photography skills, and the pics of the interior of the truck are fantastic.....but seeing and feeling the interior in person is an experience all its own that the pics can't completely convey. I found myself having to be reminded that this piece, and this piece didn't come on an '84 Chevy truck. This was hand made , that was HAND MADE! 

Incredible job all the way around....and the rendering of what the outside will look like - incredible!!! Your creativity combined with the quality vendors you have chosen to contribute is stunning on a 2D rendering - I'm very much looking forward to seeing it in person! 

You are welcome for those discs - I love being a conduit for folks to hear really good music that they may not have come across before. I may need to send you screen shots of the track lists so you can see the albums / track names. It was fun going through the JTWrace Spring NCSQ mix disc with you in the truck. 

Regarding the truck - I really enjoyed the system. Incredible source.....very good processing and amplification.....and fantastic quality drivers. The CDTs were very, very good and with the excellent installation / placement and the tune that John put on the system - great start to an amazing system. All 3 presets had very good qualities, and if each of the best points could be combined into one preset - it would be completely enjoyable! I'm very excited to see the next stages of this wonderful project!


----------



## captainobvious

Amazing work brother!


----------



## claydo

Had an excellent time hanging out with you guys yesterday evening! Nothing like hanging out talking cars, stereos, and emotional responses with a couple of buds.....lol. Glad I remedied my missed demo of the brz from the meet, love the new tune! I also spun my new demo disc all the way home, great selections Jason! It's also awesome to hear this truck really coming along, this thing is going to be sick when the interior gets ready for a final tune! Those cdts can really sing, and I'm glad the origional plan for the tweets in the "pods" worked out, cos they look (and sound) like they belong there! The finish work on the truck is coming up fast, and I still feel privileged for getting to see the awesome fabrication in the "raw"........good times fellers, definitely good times......hate my mega early wake up schedule today had me rushing off.......


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Had an excellent time hanging out with you guys yesterday evening! Nothing like hanging out talking cars, stereos, and emotional responses with a couple of buds.....lol. Glad I remedied my missed demo of the brz from the meet, love the new tune! I also spun my new demo disc all the way home, great selections Jason! It's also awesome to hear this truck really coming along, this thing is going to be sick when the interior gets ready for a final tune! Those cdts can really sing, and I'm glad the origional plan for the tweets in the "pods" worked out, cos they look (and sound) like they belong there! The finish work on the truck is coming up fast, and I still feel privileged for getting to see the awesome fabrication in the "raw"........good times fellers, definitely good times......hate my mega early wake up schedule today had me rushing off.......




Y'all are making me jealous. Man I hate I missed this gathering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black Rain

Wow, seems like the CDTs are really beginning to do their thing in your truck. I hope to get a chance to hear once it has been completed.

What amps/speaker configuration are you using on them?


----------



## gumbeelee

This could be one of the most ****ing amazing builds i have ever seen. I thought I knew a couple of guys that had wood working skills, u make them look like a welfare case. Just absolutely incredible work, I wish i had just 10% of your ability. I wish u were my son, lol!! Just beautiful work!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Black Rain said:


> Wow, seems like the CDTs are really beginning to do their thing in your truck. I hope to get a chance to hear once it has been completed.
> 
> What amps/speaker configuration are you using on them?


Denon DCT-100 optical out, into bit One, AD/AC link digital out into Audison 5.1k & Due. 75x2 A class tweets, 140x2 A/B mids, 1000w 4-QES820's. Due was originally 450x2 @2ohm on midbass (DVC) but it was overkill so I wired it up series and it has plenty. Problem is it's around (I think) mid 200w a side now and needs to be re-tuned. This is exactly what Jason mentioned here and pointed out to me and he's 1000% right. Pulling everything tomorrow and back to work. Hopefully my router lift parts come in soon so I can get back at it!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

gumbeelee said:


> This could be one of the most ****ing amazing builds i have ever seen. I thought I knew a couple of guys that had wood working skills, u make them look like a welfare case. Just absolutely incredible work, I wish i had just 10% of your ability. I wish u were my son, lol!! Just beautiful work!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow, thanks brother!


----------



## Black Rain

1FinalInstall said:


> Denon DCT-100 optical out, into bit One, AD/AC link digital out into Audison 5.1k & Due. 75x2 A class tweets, 140x2 A/B mids, 1000w 4-QES820's. Due was originally 450x2 @2ohm on midbass (DVC) but it was overkill so I wired it up series and it has plenty. Problem is it's around (I think) mid 200w a side now and needs to be re-tuned. This is exactly what Jason mentioned here and pointed out to me and he's 1000% right. Pulling everything tomorrow and back to work. Hopefully my router lift parts come in soon so I can get back at it!


Wow, that seems to be some good power. I guess since your running MB ported it would be a bit much on power at 450w. Guess if you had the MBs sealed they probably would have been ok with it.

Awesome either way.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## werner sline

I was thinking about what you and your dad could listen : mick hucknall made a great tribute album about bobby bland

original version : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTkJO_qq7hM

mick's version : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKtqjnoT7Sw

both are great, but one has got a hifi sound !


----------



## 1FinalInstall

werner sline said:


> I was thinking about what you and your dad could listen : mick hucknall made a great tribute album about bobby bland
> 
> original version : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTkJO_qq7hM
> 
> mick's version : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKtqjnoT7Sw
> 
> both are great, but one has got a hifi sound !


Very cool, I'll check em' out. Thank you!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple pics for all since I've been slackin', sorry guys. Thanks again Jason (bertholomey) for all of these demo discs, they're awesome!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

What an insane thread! Wow....you have incredible skills and design insight. I am from Asheville and would love to see this thing. So where did you learn all your skills in seemingly all kinds of fabrication? Jealousy is not even the beginning of how envious I am of your talent.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ARCuhTEK said:


> What an insane thread! Wow....you have incredible skills and design insight. I am from Asheville and would love to see this thing. So where did you learn all your skills in seemingly all kinds of fabrication? Jealousy is not even the beginning of how envious I am of your talent.



Thank you! I took a 3 day class at Sonus Car Audio back in Feb. 2016 given by Micah Williams and learned a lot of great fab tricks. DIYMA (guys like Robolop & TheDavel) & Instagram taught me a ton too. Really anyone that is generous enough to post how to build stuff has been the biggest help for me! I can't tell you how many times I've referenced Rob's BMW build pics.


----------



## el_bob-o

That seat is looking incredible. I've always wanted to build custom seats so I'm particularly looking forward to seeing those finished.


----------



## JayinMI

1FinalInstall said:


>


How many truck cabs do you have!?! lol
Seat looks awesome! Are you going to add some padding before it gets upholstered? Are you going to do the upholstery?

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> How many truck cabs do you have!?! lol
> Seat looks awesome! Are you going to add some padding before it gets upholstered? Are you going to do the upholstery?
> 
> Jay


That's down the street at the small shop that will be painting the truck. It's only 2 miles away, so pretty convenient. Yes, seat will be getting .50" of memory foam for comfort. A shop in Philly called Exact Art will be doing anything that needs stitching. Once the truck is mocked up and primered, I'll need to load it on a trailer and run it to Philly first, then New Jersey to get the cab & front bumpers overlayed with carbon. Tony from Carbon Fiber Element will be doing all of the carbon work. I'm going to do as much of the interior that I can. I haven't figured out if it will be 50/50 leather/vinyl or all real leather. I've built most of it so vinyl can go over it without stitching. The rear wall and seats have some tricky parts that will have to be stitched.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I'll get everyone caught up with pics first, we know that's all we really like, and a write up later.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Brakes, brakes and more brakes!!!!Wilwood AERO 6 & AERO 4 kit with master cylinder, steel braided lines and pro spindle kit!!!! 











*We've added a 4th louver, but, we may change up how they're situated. *


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Side of back wall. The whole piece locks into place with the channel. The outer lip that now runs all the way to the floor that overlaps the rubber grommet is 1/8" plexi.


----------



## Babs

Wow you been busy my friend! Beautiful work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Coming along rather nicely.....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Sectioned front grill shell and Bushwacker flares. A total of 6" was removed from all 4 flares, not sure about the front grill since it was sectioned to fit. The C10's have a recessed area below the taillight from the factory. We thought it would look better by extending that piece out to be flush with the light. Now, the rollpan and corners don't look sunken into the lower rear section of the truck. 

After sectioning the pieces I used thin pieces of .75" PVC plastic strips secured with CAC glue. Then 2 part, extremely strong, panel bond was used to lock everything in place. Panel bond is the most insane epoxy available and is what's used for securing body panels to vehicles where screws aren't used. After we removed the fender & bedside skin, we paneled bonded the Hanneman Fiberglass wide body panels to the mounting pieces. It's sold in different curing times, we used 90 minute. I think you can get it in as little as 30 second dry time.

IOTA was also great and sent me out an attractive power supply, since the one I bought off of Craigslist looked like it had been dropped off of a building. I'll be doing a installation post all about this piece and how easy it is to install. They're great to have and a must if you have any type of processor that needs tuning.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Babs said:


> Wow you been busy my friend! Beautiful work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





High Resolution Audio said:


> Coming along rather nicely.....


Thanks guys!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I wish I would had bought this fumed silica, chop glass and polyester resin sooner! I love working with it, so much easier. It has the consistency of Vaseline and will stay vertical while drying.


----------



## captainobvious

Thats coming together nicely.
How much silica do you need to add as your thickener? Ive typically used talc or cabosil as a thickener and sometimes 1/4" chopped strands to add a little strength.


----------



## knifedag007

1FinalInstall said:


>


I love Relicate Leather, they have so many options. I dont even have my classic truck yet and I catch myself spending way too much time on their site and IG looking at options for a someday build.

*Is it weird to say "I nerd out on leather?"*


----------



## carlr

As always, a stunning result. Can't wait to see this build come together in the end!


----------



## ErinH

man. what excellence.


----------



## probillygun

Jason you are an amazing craftsman! I so enjoy seeing you create this beastly truck! Keep it up bro and I can't wait to see this thing complete!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> As always, a stunning result. Can't wait to see this build come together in the end!





ErinH said:


> man. what excellence.





probillygun said:


> Jason you are an amazing craftsman! I so enjoy seeing you create this beastly truck! Keep it up bro and I can't wait to see this thing complete!




You guys know how to make a guy smile, thank you!


----------



## Theslaking

What a phenomenal skill set not limited to just wood work.:smash:


----------



## 1FinalInstall

knifedag007 said:


> I love Relicate Leather, they have so many options. I dont even have my classic truck yet and I catch myself spending way too much time on their site and IG looking at options for a someday build.
> 
> *Is it weird to say "I nerd out on leather?"*


Not at all, same here.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Little carbon fiber action and some of the first metal work I've done. I really started to enjoy working with metal, even with very limited tools on hand. I had to rebuilt the louvers myself, which will be overlayed with Carbon. I used ABS Foam board, super lightweight and easy to cut. 

The shop I was using to finish up the build built the hood all wrong. Needless to say, it won't be going back for the final work. The pans were too deep and long. The hood wouldn't close, plus, the louvers were a single piece of steel bent, thin & cheap looking. I cut the bottom off of the hood, gave him the proper dimensions, then held his hand while rebuilding it. Luckily, I was able to use his shop while the truck was there and got what I needed done, myself, on the front bumpers & bull bars. I'll be meeting with a reputable guy locally Monday and hopefully we can work out the details to get her done. I have planty of work until then!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Wow! I l like that split bumper!


----------



## ARCuhTEK




----------



## OCD66

Damn, That's some fast fab work. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## JayinMI

When I saw the hood pics on IG, I remember thinking "Will that even close without hitting the engine?! Well, I'm sure they checked that." I figured since it was an old truck with a huge engine bay that it might be feasible.

Coming along awesome. That carbon fiber is coming out great. 

Can't wait to see the seats done!

Jay


----------



## captainobvious

Jason did you lay actual carbon fiber to do these pieces or a quality wrap? They look fantastic sir. I would love to see that process.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

captainobvious said:


> Jason did you lay actual carbon fiber to do these pieces or a quality wrap? They look fantastic sir. I would love to see that process.


This is all real 2x2 carbon fiber with 4 coats of epoxy. I wish I could take credit for the carbon work, but it was done by Tony w/Carbon Fiber Element in NJ. I've done carbon once, but was worried, with limited experience, I'd screw it up. Instead, Tony made me an amazing deal and I took it all to him. He also did the lower seat bolsters, door pulls and will be doing the louvers. 

I HIGHLY recommend Tony for anyone that has a tight budget and wants it done right the first time. He's incredibly reasonable and a great guy to boot. You can find his work on Instagram or Facebook @carbonfiberelement. He hand shapes & wraps amazing steering wheels and can do any wheel. I will be adding 3 more coats of epoxy to the roof so it has that deep, lustrous look. We'll be very lightly tinting, like a taillight, the cab carbon. I've done that on cf before and it looks, IMO, more finished.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> When I saw the hood pics on IG, I remember thinking "Will that even close without hitting the engine?! Well, I'm sure they checked that." I figured since it was an old truck with a huge engine bay that it might be feasible.
> 
> Coming along awesome. That carbon fiber is coming out great.
> 
> Can't wait to see the seats done!
> 
> Jay


I asked him 3 times if his measurements were right and every time he said no problem, it will look great. He built it to look good on a stand. Funny thing, he did everything to try and not have to rebuild the hood including figuring out how to relocate the master cylinder (it hit) and lowering the radiator by channeling into the frame rails and building a new fan shroud.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> Wow! I l like that split bumper!





ARCuhTEK said:


>


Thanks guys!


----------



## crzystng

Are you shooting for the Riddler, or will that be another "trophy" on the wall?? ;-)


----------



## 1FinalInstall

crzystng said:


> Are you shooting for the Riddler, or will that be another "trophy" on the wall?? ;-)


No, no, it won't be anywhere near that nice. The cars that compete at Autorama are insane! They are literally the best in the world. I'm just trying to do something different and unique dad can have a blast with. Thanks for the compliment though if you think it's that nice!


----------



## JayinMI

Are you going to bring it to Autorama in Detroit when it's done?

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

The bull bars will have a illuminated led edge that will outline the bar. Here's the first step to make that happen.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> Are you going to bring it to Autorama in Detroit when it's done?
> 
> No, it's not that nice Jay. Hopefully, dad will do the Woodward cruise one day though.


----------



## JayinMI

I work right on Woodward. lol

Jay


----------



## crzystng

1FinalInstall said:


> No, no, it won't be anywhere near that nice. The cars that compete at Autorama are insane! They are literally the best in the world. I'm just trying to do something different and unique dad can have a blast with. Thanks for the compliment though if you think it's that nice!



You are more than welcome for the compliment(s), as your level of craftsmanship and attention to the small details have shown to be much more than an "average DIYer", surpassing that of many professionals potential. I do hope that everybody has the opportunity to see "Dad's Truck" once completed. God Speed !!


----------



## req

looks llike youve reached your photobucket storage limit.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## 1FinalInstall

req said:


> looks llike youve reached your photobucket storage limit.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


It's said in the 60% range for months, man this sucks. I just deleted around 300 large pictures of cars and it went from 65% to 62%. Lets hop[e it comes back. I'm sorry guys, lets all cross our fingers.


----------



## diy.phil

They'll want $400/yr to update the account. I have that same problem on 2 of my threads too. It's not because you have many files, but all the files/pictures have been seen/viewed by many people many times, and all these pictures served from their server has reached the 10GB max (bandwidth) per free account. Linking/displaying pictures in a forum or any other website is the "3rd party hosting" that they're referring to. After 10GB they consider you very famous and then they start to extort you


----------



## 1FinalInstall

diy.phil said:


> They'll want $400/yr to update the account. I have that same problem on 2 of my threads too. It's not because you have many files, but all the files/pictures have been seen/viewed by many people many times, and all these pictures served from their server has reached the 10GB max (bandwidth) per free account. Linking/displaying pictures in a forum or any other website is the "3rd party hosting" that they're referring to. After 10GB they consider you very famous and then they start to extort you


Man, I hope that's not the case! I have been here from day one and would hate for the thread to be dead forever. I've sent a message to photobucket, wish they had a phone number. Anyone know of a phone number?


----------



## JayinMI

I've been looking for a new hosting service, because PB has become almost unusable with all the pop up ads and stuff. It's so slow now. 

Jay


----------



## nadams5755

look at imgur, flickr, google photo hosting


----------



## ErinH

Edit: may have jumped the gun.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

req said:


> looks llike youve reached your photobucket storage limit.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Great tip, I just signed up and will get some pics up this weekend. Super easy to use and add free! Thanks!


----------



## neuspeedescort

1FinalInstall said:


> Great tip, I just signed up and will get some pics up this weekend. Super easy to use and add free! Thanks!


i recently deleted my photo's off photobucket and terminated my account. it took me about an hour do to pop up's and the site only partial loading with out hitting refresh.

can't wait to see the photo's from the last few weeks that are outside the bandwidth abilities. lol


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple of pics. I'm on coat 6 of epoxy, thinking 2-3 more and I'll be done. This Silver Tip 2-1 Epoxy is great to work with, I highly recommend it. I've really been loving the cabosil/polyester resin/chop mat mix. It allows you to build parts so freaking strong. It blows away Duraglass or Tigerhair in regards to strength and density.


----------



## carlr

That roof man... Looks awesome!


----------



## neuspeedescort

upon seeing that roof i physically dropped my jaw. that was worth the wait.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> That roof man... Looks awesome!





neuspeedescort said:


> upon seeing that roof i physically dropped my jaw. that was worth the wait.


My brother from another mother, Robolop, taught me well.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

It's time to make this thing look like an interior! Day 1 of sanding down. Can't wait to get a new spray gun tomorrow so I can spray the magic juice, Easy Fab Wewanteasy.com "Spread" polyprime down on everything.


----------



## Swaglife81

I haven't been on the site in months but always gotta check in on this thread. Great job and I see it's still coming along.

Did you ever figure out your SEMA issue about getting in or find sponsorship?

I'm not caught up with the build but where or when are you using epoxy and how come so many coats


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Here's a little tip Robolop gave me. Attach sand paper to different size pieces of wood and when your doing the final sand work, add a bit of dimension and depth by sanding it in. 

This IMGUR is heaven compared to PB!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Swaglife81 said:


> I haven't been on the site in months but always gotta check in on this thread. Great job and I see it's still coming along.
> 
> Did you ever figure out your SEMA issue about getting in or find sponsorship? YES and LOTS!!
> 
> I'm not caught up with the build but where or when are you using epoxy and how come so many coats


On the roof since it's carbon fiber. When you add a number of coats, it gives it a 3d depth that looks amazing, IMO. 


Thank you too!


----------



## neuspeedescort

1FinalInstall said:


> On the roof since it's carbon fiber. When you add a number of coats, it gives it a 3d depth that looks amazing, IMO.
> 
> 
> Thank you too!


an it's not like you can't cut and buff the epoxy.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

neuspeedescort said:


> an it's not like you can't cut and buff the epoxy.


What you do is sand the final layer with 120 then 220 and shoot it with clear coat. I'm told the epoxy will yellow over time since it's not UV protected. The clear has some sort of UV protection.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple pics for everyone.


----------



## carlr

Oh man - I cannot believe how nicely all of this is coming together! Keep up the good work, an inspiration to us all.


----------



## knifedag007

As always, amazing work keep it up!


----------



## JayinMI

I ws running wire in my car tonight, and noticed my power wire was "Knu Koceptz Kolossus Kable," and I figured that should be Jason's nickname.

Or maybe the truck. The Kolossus Kable Wild Boar?

This truck is coming out sick.

Can't wait to see the seats/interior in leather!

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## 1FinalInstall

knifedag007 said:


> As always, amazing work keep it up!





carlr said:


> Oh man - I cannot believe how nicely all of this is coming together! Keep up the good work, an inspiration to us all.





JayinMI said:


> I ws running wire in my car tonight, and noticed my power wire was "Knu Koceptz Kolossus Kable," and I figured that should be Jason's nickname.
> 
> Or maybe the truck. The Kolossus Kable Wild Boar?
> 
> This truck is coming out sick.
> 
> Can't wait to see the seats/interior in leather!
> 
> Jay


Thanks guys and Jay I'll take the nickname. I'm feeling Kolossus Kable......


----------



## Swaglife81

Are you still preferring Sonus spreads and fillers over the other options. I see a can of Bondo in one of the pics and some other brand. Just curious if you were just using up materials you had left over. Earlier in the build you were praising the Sonus lines. I'm starting a tablet install here in a few weeks. The mold housing will be abs plastic and a few small wood pieces as the frame. I have to attach that to a plastic factory center console.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Swaglife81 said:


> Are you still preferring Sonus spreads and fillers over the other options. I see a can of Bondo in one of the pics and some other brand. Just curious if you were just using up materials you had left over. Earlier in the build you were praising the Sonus lines. I'm starting a tablet install here in a few weeks. The mold housing will be abs plastic and a few small wood pieces as the frame. I have to attach that to a plastic factory center console.


Sonus became a company called EASY, wewanteasy.com is their site. It's all of the Sonus greatness with additional products. I'm a bit partial since they named my favorite mixture "Kable" after this build. It's the fluffiest, lightweight, easily sandable filler of all time! If it's a bit much for you, Vert (since it's specifically designed to work Vertical) or Base will work fina for you. I love everything they do, there's nobody better! Hope that helps.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Does anyone know an easy way to get all of your pics off of Photobucket and upload them to another site? I wish I had the time to do it, I simply don't now that it's SEMA crunch time. I'd love for all of rhe pics to go live again to help other DIY'ers any way possible. If anyone would like to help, I'd be more than happy to give my login info if willing to help. I realize that's a crazy ask though.


----------



## BigAl205

I don't know of any _easy_ way, per se, but this link shows how you can download your pics to your PC. Downloading Albums – Photobucket Support

Once you have them downloaded, you can upload them to a different site. The most tedious part will be changing this thread's links to the new site. They will have to be manually edited for each pic.


----------



## Swaglife81

I'm sure somebody has the time to do it. Like a stay at home dad or someone retired. I would but I'm having to use a mobile device now until I fix or decide on a new pc. Are you gonna be able to finish the build before SEMA


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Swaglife81 said:


> I'm sure somebody has the time to do it. Like a stay at home dad or someone retired. I would but I'm having to use a mobile device now until I fix or decide on a new pc. Are you gonna be able to finish the build before SEMA


It has to be done for SEMA since it has a main inside booth spot. I started wrapping the interior yesterday, have another 3ish days until completion. The seats will be done by the end of the week. As for the painted pieces, they'll be sprayed when the truck gets done to save some time. Smae with the additional coats of clear on all of the wet sanded carbon fiber. It's all coming together. I never could have dreamed it would come together so nicely. Surprisingly, it only takes me 30m to assemble the whole interior and figure another hour for the audio. Everything is ran and labeled which makes it pretty quick. John, the body guy, has installed 20 or so Wilwood kits, so he'll be doing this one. I just need to get the wheels first, since the kit won't fit behind the current wheels. Pirelli isn't going back into production on the front tires until the 18th of August, so things will be tight. 

Let me take this time to also thank TheDavel (Dave), Micah Williams and the whole EAS & Easy Fabrication crew for being so kind to me. I had run out of money and products and almost gave up roughly a year ago. Dave was there me and offered anything & everything I needed to press on. Without him, this build never would've seen completion. I owe him so much. The crew over at Easy Fabrication are family and for those who don't know, they came out with my favorite Micah the mad scientists greatest creation called "KABLE", which is my last name. It's one of the nicest and neatest things anyone has ever done for me. Kable is the lightest, fluffiest filler ever made that holds damn near as good as Vert in vertical applications, just much lighter for less spreading resistance. It was a formula Micah had been playing around with and sent me back in April 16' after I took his class. In a unbelievable act of kindness, they're donating some of the proceeds of Kable to the build to help get her finished up. For those of you that don't know, I have very little time left and spent a 15 year savings in roughly 6 months, so building this truck has been really tough. All I can do is say thank you so much to everyone for their continued support. Thank you!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BigAl205 said:


> I don't know of any _easy_ way, per se, but this link shows how you can download your pics to your PC. Downloading Albums – Photobucket Support
> 
> Once you have them downloaded, you can upload them to a different site. The most tedious part will be changing this thread's links to the new site. They will have to be manually edited for each pic.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Got wrapping this past weekend and also got started contouring the armrest.


----------



## robolop

GO4IT, Jason. Looks good...


----------



## carlr

I'm going to be perfectly honest, every time i see you post in this thread I feel like a kid on Christmas, because I know I will be in for a treat. Those wrapped pieces look fantastic. Just wish I ever had the opportunity to see this one IRL. Period.


----------



## neuspeedescort

carlr said:


> I'm going to be perfectly honest, every time i see you post in this thread I feel like a kid on Christmas, because I know I will be in for a treat. Those wrapped pieces look fantastic. Just wish I ever had the opportunity to see this one IRL. Period.


SEMA is a week long. plan a vacation around it. plenty of time still.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Finally figured out how to tie the seat together up top. It will be finished in the same semi gloss gunmetal that the dash halves will be done in.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> GO4IT, Jason. Looks good...





carlr said:


> I'm going to be perfectly honest, every time i see you post in this thread I feel like a kid on Christmas, because I know I will be in for a treat. Those wrapped pieces look fantastic. Just wish I ever had the opportunity to see this one IRL. Period.


Like always thanks guys, you're the best! 

I've changed my Photobucket password and this build is the only thing on there. If anyone would ever to look at the 870 build pics here is the login info. Hopefully I'll be able to help someone like so many have helped me! 

*PHOTOBUCKET.COM
USER: dadsc10build
PASSWORD: diyma1234*


----------



## JayinMI

I hope that's a password for limited access, otherwise you know people are going to start adding Dick pics to your album...at least my friends would. lol

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> I hope that's a password for limited access, otherwise you know people are going to start adding Dick pics to your album...at least my friends would. lol
> 
> Jay


I'll never use that photobucket again and I changed all of my user info, dick away if that's what DIYMA guys are into. Every single one I've met in person couldn't be nicer and I can't see them doing that. Just know, there's only build pics in there now. I never used it for anything other then car/truck stuff. 

Just trying to help fellow builders.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

I don't know why people just don't upload pics from their hard drive or phone. The 1 thing hated about Steve Meade Design site was you had to use photo bucket to post pics.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> I don't know why people just don't upload pics from their hard drive or phone. The 1 thing hated about Steve Meade Design site was you had to use photo bucket to post pics.


I did it because the pics are so small when you do it that way. Is there a way to load large pics straight from your drive to DIYMA?


----------



## JayinMI

1FinalInstall said:


> I'll never use that photobucket again and I changed all of my user info, dick away if that's what DIYMA guys are into. Every single one I've met in person couldn't be nicer and I can't see them doing that. Just know, there's only build pics in there now. I never used it for anything other then car/truck stuff.
> 
> Just trying to help fellow builders.


I'm not saying they WOULD, but I know how my friends are. The DIYMA folks I've met have all been standup guys/gals.



1FinalInstall said:


> I did it because the pics are so small when you do it that way. Is there a way to load large pics straight from your drive to DIYMA?


Yeah, also on a lot of sites, you have to log in to see them in full size, and I lurk a lot unless I'm replying.

I didn't know you could directly host pics on the forum. I thought you HAD to use a hosting site to do it on most sites.

Jay


----------



## BigAl205

There's a lot of options in the vBulletin software on how to allow pics...allow links only or allow upload, and then there is the option of thumbnails, or full-size pics, etc. The biggest problem with allowing people to upload images is it takes up a lot of space on the server, that's why some forums only allow linking to other image hosts.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

1FinalInstall said:


> I did it because the pics are so small when you do it that way. Is there a way to load large pics straight from your drive to DIYMA?


Let's see. It's been years since I've uploaded a pic to this site. I'm working on my truck too! I'm uploading from my phone.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BigAl205 said:


> There's a lot of options in the vBulletin software on how to allow pics...allow links only or allow upload, and then there is the option of thumbnails, or full-size pics, etc. The biggest problem with allowing people to upload images is it takes up a lot of space on the server, that's why some forums only allow linking to other image hosts.


Thanks for clarifying. 



BP1Fanatic said:


> Let's see. It's been years since I've uploaded a pic to this site. I'm working on my truck too! I'm uploading from my phone.


These are what I remember them looking like. Everyone told me to make them big... Oh well, I've done all I can do and again, all I care about is helping someone figure out how to build a part like Robolop's thread did for me. 
Thank you Rob!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

We finally have slick sand on the cab & doors! The rest of the truck will be primed by mid next week. Once she's blocked, I need to take her down the street to get painted. Luckily, John (body guy) has a truck and trailor we can use to get her over to the other shop. Once painted, it will come back over to this shop to have the brakes & wheels/tires installed, plus, some of the trim.


----------



## GEM592

Wow really fun thread to read.

No doubt you answered this already, but what are we doing for the drivetrain?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

GEM592 said:


> Wow really fun thread to read.
> 
> No doubt you answered this already, but what are we doing for the drivetrain?


When dad bought the truck in 2001 it had just went through a quality restoration and they installed a crate 454 425hp Chevy big block paired to a 700R4 trans. It has the Edelbrock Pro Performer package with head, mild cam, headers and Flowmaster mufflers. It has a nice little rumble. Dad had the trans rebuilt roughly 10 years ago but he's only put a couple thousand miles on it since. The truck will be receiving a FiTech EFI but other than that, nothing will be changed. It would have been great to go with something with OBD II (LS2 or 3), but the budget didn't allow. We've actually had to do quite a bit more then expected to get the body ready for paint, fingers crossed. 

Good news though, PPG just confirmed they will be providing everything we need to paint the truck. That is a tremendous help at just the right time. A huge thank you to PPG Refinish!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I've been working on the seats and was hung up on how to finish the bottom. Originally, I was going to get them professionally done. Then I was quoted $2,000 to finish them up and realized I needed to learn how to use foam. Thanks to my buddy Chris Powell, @that_interior_guy, I think I'm on the right track. I'll be attaching foam to a mdf base and router it around the edge. The lower edges will overlap and should leave a tight, clean seam.


----------



## Swaglife81

I really like the shape of the shoulder bolsters. Do you think the headrest is high enough. Hard to tell from the pics depending how high the shoulders go. Still looks good. 2K quote on 2 seats is that fully finished with leather and sewing. I guess that's not to bad but better to save the cash and do it yourself


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Swaglife81 said:


> I really like the shape of the shoulder bolsters. Do you think the headrest is high enough. Hard to tell from the pics depending how high the shoulders go. Still looks good. 2K quote on 2 seats is that fully finished with leather and sewing. I guess that's not to bad but better to save the cash and do it yourself


I've been working on the final design of the headrest and I'm pretty sure this design is it. I can't go to high because the headrest is right on the back glass. It was already a pretty aggressive design for a pickup, but I think we can make this work. The top piece will float just a bit off of the base. At the end of the day, it's more of a headrest look than a headrest. The last picture shows you what I'm up against.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Swaglife81 said:


> I really like the shape of the shoulder bolsters. Do you think the headrest is high enough. Hard to tell from the pics depending how high the shoulders go. Still looks good. 2K quote on 2 seats is that fully finished with leather and sewing. I guess that's not to bad but better to save the cash and do it yourself


Forgot to answer your question Swaglife81. No, the $2k was to wrap the 3 pieces I built on each seat, so basically adding foam and the leather, (I'm supplying the leather). The foam was the only thing needed, I was blessed with 5 gallons of DAP Landau trim glue from DAP. The $2k also included building the bottom seat cushion. I figured it was a 2 day job, he quoted 5. The way I looked at it was it'd take me 4-5 hrs to wrap the 2 seat backs and 4 lower bolsters, that would leave 1.5 days to build and wrap 2 cushions. The seats are real leather that matches the vinyl perfect. It amazed me how close the two materials look next to each other. Morbern vinyl is amazing, not only in looks, but stretches like a dream with mild heat. I highly recommend their products.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more of the base.


----------



## gumbeelee

Anyway I can rent your services on demand, lol...killer ****ing work, wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

gumbeelee said:


> Anyway I can rent your services on demand, lol...killer ****ing work, wow!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!  

Worked on the lowers a bit more and got all of the mags mounted on the inside lower bolsters.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Shot tody, going to paint Friday!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Keep this stuff coming...very nice. Will you be getting into the engine bay with your project?

Edit: Ignore the question. I just scrolled up and read our comment about the refresh by your Dad on the crate motor.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ARCuhTEK said:


> Keep this stuff coming...very nice. Will you be getting into the engine bay with your project?
> 
> Edit: Ignore the question. I just scrolled up and read our comment about the refresh by your Dad on the crate motor.


Actually good question. I'm trying to get a sponsorship deal from a heat shield product company currently. The only thing I wasn't able to refinish due to funds was the engine bay. Hopefully with some shielding products on the firewall, and a bit of cleaning, she'll look good. If I feel good after SEMA, I may try to build some flush in pieces under the hood to give it that high end look to finish her off.


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## Mlarson67

1FinalInstall said:


>


Unbelievable!!


----------



## Weightless

You're a monster...top notch skills. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Weightless said:


> You're a monster...top notch skills.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You're too kind, thanks man!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I recently found out you can remotely use each gauge out of the OEM C10 instrument cluster. I'm going to mount the oil pressure & temp below the radio, that is what you see here. The outer radio mount/insert will will now be aluminum and acrylic. This is just the insert that holds the actual radio mount with the polished plexi & aluminum. That will all stay. This is just a bit more rigid. The gauges will be illuminated by led's that will mount against the acrylic with the recessed cut out for the gauges to flush into from behind.


----------



## carlr

Pure awesomeness in process =)


----------



## neuspeedescort

the question on my mind is what museum is this going in after it's completed? i know i wouldn't want to drive this thing anywhere with the idiots out there these days.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

carlr said:


> Pure awesomeness in process =)





neuspeedescort said:


> the question on my mind is what museum is this going in after it's completed? i know i wouldn't want to drive this thing anywhere with the idiots out there these days.


Thanks guys and hopefully dad just has a lot of fun with her. He deserves it! 

Got the climate control trim cut in today. I held off really hoping I'd get Restomod Air as a sponsor. They're stuff is simply amazing! Unfortunately, that didn't pan out so I'm using the OEM unit. I've mounted it roughly 8" lower than where it was originally. I did cut up the OEM dash and am using the original trim, which will be painted gunmetal.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

The garage has turned into a paint booth.


----------



## Coppertone

Oh dang, you're about to make it rain up in there lol.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Wow!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I'll load you guys up with some pics! 





















































































































































































This 3 row design will continue down the center of the headliner.


----------



## Weightless

Dude, that is bad ass. Love the color scheme inside and out. 

You win the internet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nextproject

Awesome Awesome Awesome!!


----------



## carlr

Once again at a loss for words mate - looks pure awesome =)


----------



## UncleHungry

Jesus Christ. Dude you have phenomenal taste and exceptional skill.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I should've noted, the seat isn't done. The black you see is the foam backing. It will all be the brown leather. 

Thank you for the kind words guys!


----------



## bertholomey

I HAVE to get over there to see this in person! It looks incredible in the photos, but certainly more amazing in person. You just 'know' it when you see something special.....class all the way!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

All Brown Seats are going to look awesome! Body has color on it.......love the choice. She is coming together nicely!


----------



## MB2008LTZ

Love the hood...did not read through it all, but that hood demands a twin screw supercharger....that would be icing!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Amazing!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

MB2008LTZ said:


> Love the hood...did not read through it all, but that hood demands a twin screw supercharger....that would be icing!


I wish I had money to do a Pro Charger. The combo of S/C whine on the 454 big block would be amazing.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Yeah it would!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

If anyone is looking for a great vinyl, this Morbern is AMAZING! It's a 4 way stretch that is so easy to work with. It's making me look like I've done this before. This color is called "Carrera Tan" and looks like a distressed brown leather. It's really beautiful.


----------



## bertholomey

Wow! Dude.....that looks fantastic! It is a wonderful thing when technology can make hard things much easier and give you the results that you strive for.


----------



## SUX 2BU

Pillars look great. I've been wanting to wrap mine in my C-10 black for a long time (they are brown right now) but was concerned they might pull off. Which glue do you use? I'll remember that Morbern vinyl name. Where do you get that?

Awesome build by the way. So inspirational for other C-10 owners. I have the typical DIN-size deck in the stock 2-post hole that was cut out by someone before me. And I do not like the location at all. Ergonomics suck but having a hard time deciding where to put the deck and what to do with the hole that is left behind.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Crazy insane awesome work! If my web cam was recording every time I looked through this thread I would have thousands of pictures/videos of me with my mouth open shaking my head saying "holy $hit that's insane!"


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bertholomey said:


> Wow! Dude.....that looks fantastic! It is a wonderful thing when technology can make hard things much easier and give you the results that you strive for.


Thank you brother!



SUX 2BU said:


> Pillars look great. I've been wanting to wrap mine in my C-10 black for a long time (they are brown right now) but was concerned they might pull off. Which glue do you use? I'll remember that Morbern vinyl name. Where do you get that?
> 
> I have fallen in love with DAP/Weldwood Lanua Trim Contact Cement. You can brush or spray it on. You can get it by the gallon on Amazon. It's a white & blue label. I was told by all of the pros it's what they use, I can see why. DAP was unbelievably kind and sent me 5 gallons of it, to help out.
> 
> Morbern is a huge company that's worldwide. I found out they had a warehouse in NC and went and talked to them. After telling them about the build and SEMA, they also were amazing and supplied with the vinyl I needed. I haven't wrapped many things, but this stuff makes me look like I've done it a thousand times. I'd assume any upholstery shop can get it for you.
> 
> Awesome build by the way. So inspirational for other C-10 owners. I have the typical DIN-size deck in the stock 2-post hole that was cut out by someone before me. And I do not like the location at all. Ergonomics suck but having a hard time deciding where to put the deck and what to do with the hole that is left behind.


If you'd like my opinion or help, feel free to PM me. I'd love to help another C10'er out if I can! 



Electrodynamic said:


> Crazy insane awesome work! If my web cam was recording every time I looked through this thread I would have thousands of pictures/videos of me with my mouth open shaking my head saying "holy $hit that's insane!"


Loved, sorta by accident, talking with you today Nick! Can't wait to take some pics soon.... What a day!


----------



## JayinMI

Great work, Jason! Can't wait to see it done! If it's done in time, you think it might be able to make Jason's spring meet (assuming he doesn't move or anything.)

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> Great work, Jason! Can't wait to see it done! If it's done in time, you think it might be able to make Jason's spring meet (assuming he doesn't move or anything.)
> 
> Jay


It has to be done in 30 days Jay. It will be on a truck by the 20th of October to be featured in the American Force Wheels booth at SEMA. I have some big audio news coming this week, stay tuned!

As for Jason's, yes, it will be there. My father met Jay when he and Clay came out in April to see the truck. He really wants to be part of the audio scene, since my passion has really has been showcased in the truck. I want everyone here on DIYMA, that can, to get a chance to hear it. Something beautiful happened Friday, so I'm pretty sure the truck will be featured a bit more in the audio scene then expected. I'm very excited to talk about it. TBC


----------



## carlr

Happy to hear things are coming together for you!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I'll give you guys a teaser, I'll share more tonight.


----------



## JayinMI

You're building your own version of a Phoenix Gold Cylcone!?! Awesome!

lol

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

1FinalInstall said:


> I have some big audio news coming this week, stay tuned!
> .
> .
> .
> Something beautiful happened Friday, so I'm pretty sure the truck will be featured a bit more in the audio scene then expected. I'm very excited to talk about it. TBC


New Sponsor? Hopefully it doesn't make you have to redo anything with the time coming down to the wire!

Congrats!

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

Watching Jason in action is a beautiful thing.....he takes a look at something, and you can see various solutions running through his mind.....then he grabs a Sawzall......and magic happens  He is so fast and decisive...... and the paintwork and carbon are top notch - so it appears his vendors are really coming through for him as well.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bertholomey said:


> Watching Jason in action is a beautiful thing.....he takes a look at something, and you can see various solutions running through his mind.....then he grabs a Sawzall......and magic happens  He is so fast and decisive...... and the paintwork and carbon are top notch - so it appears his vendors are really coming through for him as well.


That's the understatement of the year.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Ok, here we go. 

I guess I would like to start with thanking CDT Audio for being the first sponsor on this build. The truck sounded very good while we had it playing for roughly 2 hours, not continuous, back in April of this year. John got her tuned with his amazing rig and we played with the tune for roughly a week. The system had to come back out after that for final building. I ran into a problem with one of the 4 QES 820 8" subwoofers. If you look at the back of the sub, just inside the pole on the top side of the magnet there's a cylindrical pole vent piece of metal. One of the subs, after 30m of playing, vent pieces came loose. It was very apparent. I contacted CDT and they asked me to purchase RTV silicone and take something that would fit down into the vent to put the silicone around the top of the magnet. I was a bit nervous at this point, but they'd been pretty good to me, so I obliged. I let it dry and it seemed to have work, briefly. Fast forward to 3 weeks ago when I got the truck from paint. Since the center console was so heavy, and the drivers faced the floor, I left it in the truck. It was covered up and again, nothing was in the truck other than it. When I removed the sub enclosure I wanted to check the other drivers. I had an issue with the one I repaired plus, the last in line. At this point I had to make a decision. I reached out to CDT to no avail. The last thing I want to do is leave my father with is a subwoofer problem. A shop would have to pull apart every piece of the interior to fix one which would be pretty costly. I should state, this was tuned to SQ levels. The driver was not abused or played hard. I firmly believe in breaking in drivers smoothly. 

I started reaching out to friends to see if anyone happened to have a single 10" sub to make things easy and cheap. Sure enough, bertholomey happen to save the day and had a Onyx 10" sub that has been sitting in his closet for years. Since Jason is one of the kindest guys on the planet, he wouldn't even give me a price, he just wanted to help. Thank you J, luv ya man. The problem was neither of us could find any specs for the driver. Onyx was a small company out of, I believe, Chicago and had been closed down for years. J said he had a solution, his buddy Nick happened to have software that could determine all of the parameters of the sub by simply hooking it up to a computer. Great! We made plans to meet at the address he gave me. Now, I thought this was J's buddies house. Oh no, it happened to be one of my favorite speaker companies headquarters, Stereo Integrity! Nick, was "the" Nick and owner of SI! After picking his brain, listening to his car, witnessing the madness of the HST12 & 24 that were laying on the bench being built and metering the Onyx sub, we talked truck. To my great surprise, he knew the build and was a fan. That in and of itself was awesome. I had fallen in love with his drivers at J's meet after listening to Rrizz 370Z. What a monster that car is! After this point in the conversation everything gets a bit hazy. All I know is Tuesday, a dream came true and not only did I have a sub coming my way, but, the first STEREO INTEGRITY FULL 3 WAY FULL ACTIVE SET was delivered! I can't thank Nick and Jason enough for everything that transpired over the weekend. This community is something special and every single time something positive happens, I have to pinch myself. Nick will be tuning and helping dad with any issues that may arise. That alone is so important to me. Just knowing someone has dads back feels great. 

THANK YOU NICK & JASON, YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST! 

ps. there is a bit of the story I left out where CDT allowed me to purchase (at a great deal) their best stuff, since I felt I was going to be their N.A. brand ambassador and wanted for it to sound as good as possible. The build really became more than I ever could have imagined and wanted it to really to impress. Problem was they sold me a ES06 midbass driver (their best midbass) that looked just like their HD06 (midline midbass), voice coil metered that of the HD, but they put their ES06 rubber magnet surround on the driver to really sell it. Box was labeled ES06 but...


----------



## Electrodynamic

Beyond awesome work Jason. I feel proud to have had the opportunity to been able to help you and your father out with the speaker spectrum of the truck. 

...so how has wrestling the 80+ lb HST-11 mkII been over the past few days? That's one of the hind-sights of a driver capable of more than 4" p-p excursion that plays down to / below 5 Hz in-vehicle in a tiny 0.5 ft^3 gross enclosure volume. Sorry? Haha. 

But when I first met Jason (OP) I thought he was a cool guy and he was previously un-intentionally vouched for by Berholomey when he (Bertholomey) shared our contacts. So Jason (OP) showed up at the shop, I showed him my car with the 2-way setup and then took him into the mixing pot of Stereo Integrity which was laden with drivers in progress, prototypes, parts, etc, with everything from shallow 6.5's to gigantic 24's. 

After putting the pieces together during our conversation that Jason (OP) was THE GUY who has the wide-body C-10 build on DIYMA I offered to sponsor the speakers in the truck if he was willing. I don't think it took much longer than one or two days for us to talk over the phone and come up with a speaker solution that included everything that my company is capable of [including the XBL^2 prototype 3" broad-band units] to use in his awesome C-10 build. And to echo Bertholomey's comments - the things that Jason (OP) was able to do in the 1.5 hours while I was hanging out would have taken me days to achieve. Crazy.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Now onto the challenge at hand. I have to figure out how to fit a HST-11 mkII into the center console and to have it completely hidden. 

The first thing I did was build a skeleton for the sub. For those of you that have never seen a Stereo Integrity HST subwoofer in person, you don't know what you're missing. It's a thing of beauty and beast, at the same time! It's the heaviest driver I've ever picked up. I knew I had to design a box, inside of a box. I determined if I could build a cage for the driver to rest on, and that would rest on the floor, it would probably be the least amount of torque on the driver. That's what we're doing. The baffle is 2" thick, and the magnet will have a support system in place. The cage rests on a fiberglass form fitted piece that will be reinforced with my Fiberglass/cabosil/chopmat formula. When done, it will actually be more dense than a 1.5" mdf enclosure with zero stress on the driver and baffle. The sub is a dual 1 ohm voice coil and will be wired in series so the Audison 5.1k rear channel will drive it with 1,000w.

This thing is going to be INSANE!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Electrodynamic said:


> Beyond awesome work Jason. I feel proud to have had the opportunity to been able to help you and your father out with the speaker spectrum of the truck.
> 
> ...so how has wrestling the 80+ lb HST-11 mkII been over the past few days? That's one of the hind-sights of a driver capable of more than 4" p-p excursion that plays down to / below 5 Hz in-vehicle in a tiny 0.5 ft^3 gross enclosure volume. Sorry? Haha.


I have the structure figured out. The only thing I'm worried about is getting the contraption back in the truck once the subs installed! When 2 gallons of fiberglass/chop/cabosil go in, the center console will (conservatively) weigh 225lbs. Well, at least she'll be solid.

Everything you sell Nick (Stereo Integrity) is stellar. I flat out love every single driver. Dad and myself are very excited to get her playing!


----------



## LBaudio

...one of my favourite builds, top notch!


----------



## knifedag007

That is one hell of a sub.

Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That sub is NASTY!


----------



## lashlee

What a beast!! I wanna hear this thing once it's playing. Good thing I'm relatively close.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I 'll have some more sub box pics by Saturday. After laying up a bunch of fiberglass, I cut the midrange adapters out of ABS. The drivers from SI (Stereo Integrity) are so beautiful, that I'm going to leave the machined mounting ring exposed.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Here's 2 pics, a lot of work yet to do for that Stereo Integrity sub!


----------



## knever3

Wow what an awesome build love the way this is going.


----------



## carlr

I suspect I'm starting to sound like a broken record by now, but this is just awesome. I'm at a loss for words as always. Keep up the incredible work!


----------



## claydo

Awesome, I'm glad jason b. got you and Nick hooked up, sweet new drivers for yer pop's truck, and a stunning build to showcase nick's wares.....sounds like a win win! I've been drooling over that 11 since the first time I layed eyes on a pic of it.....I've got to get by and see your progress again...soon!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> That sub is NASTY!





lashlee said:


> What a beast!! I wanna hear this thing once it's playing. Good thing I'm relatively close.





knever3 said:


> Wow what an awesome build love the way this is going.





carlr said:


> I suspect I'm starting to sound like a broken record by now, but this is just awesome. I'm at a loss for words as always. Keep up the incredible work!


Thanks for always supporting the build guys! It keeps me wanting to do crazy stuff with 3 weeks left until SEMA!


----------



## JayinMI

A little late now, but can you imagine if you could have gotten Robolop out to Sema with his BMW, too. But that might be too much awesome in one place. lol

Jay


----------



## 1FinalInstall

JayinMI said:


> A little late now, but can you imagine if you could have gotten Robolop out to Sema with his BMW, too. But that might be too much awesome in one place. lol
> 
> Jay


I'd be embarrassed to have the truck anywhere close to his monster. Robolop's BMW is a masterpiece.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Been finishing up the swap in the dash. I love the aluminum housings the Sound Integrity tweeters are in. They are so much nicer than all of the plastic tweets on the market. I wet the mdf of the center console last night with a thinner, less wax content resin that I got from the boys down at American Fiberglass in SC. They're a fiberglass production facility and sell me cabosil /fumed silica for half the price I can get it anywhere. The less wax, the better absorption rate. Then I set some screws which will act as anchors for the fiberglass to latch on. More pics tonight.


----------



## bertholomey

Looks fantastic! You will have these finished up soon.....ready for power!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bertholomey said:


> Looks fantastic! You will have these finished up soon.....ready for power!


Thanks Jason!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Man is this thing strong! I was a bit worried at first that it would have weak points, but everything came together perfect. "Wetting" the mdf was the right move and made all the difference. The grill insert was a sample to scale, and thank goodness, it was .75" short all the way around. I'll be getting another one tomorrow and will have Staples print it out for test fitment. My buddy Rommel, aka @audiofabricator on IG, will be using his cnc to cut the 50" acrylic. If you guys are on IG, check out his work, it's stunning! Once the final acrylic gets here, it will be shot gloss black. I'll be laying in some EASY Fab MASS to the center console to make everything a bit stronger and smoother. Finally, carpet will be applied to that section of the console.

Also, for those of you in the subwoofer market and want something that destroys everything out there, you have to check out Stereo Integrity's drivers! It pains me to pick this 80lb monster up to test fit it each and every single time (in a good way). I literally had to design this so the drivers weight would support itself. With this design, all of the drivers weight rests on the cage, which then is supported on the trucks floor. Can't wait to fire this thing up!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I can't believe this worked. I have a freakin' SI HST-11 MKII in dads center console!!


----------



## bertholomey

I can't wait! Blackhawk Down OST will be earthshaking with that sub! We will experience that soon!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That enclosure looks awesome!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I got 80% of the parts getting painted, slick sanded today. I had to touch up the tweeter mounts first,but everything went smooth. I got the the mock up grill printed and backed it with a poster board material to make it ridged. This allowed me to make sure all of the sizing was perfect prior to cnc'ing the .50" acrylic. I had to cut out 2 channels to allow for the frame rail bumper mounts to come through the grill. This will be covered up by the carbon bumpers once installed and I wanted it to be cut on the CNC. I should be ready for paint by Sunday for all of the dash pieces, very excited! 

Something else happened today which was wonderful. I'm very honored to say that XS POWER has signed on to sponsor the truck! We'll be running 2 of their incredible 14v batteries in the truck, along with some of their hardware. Like we all know, XS is the leader in battery solutions and I'm thrilled to have their product in the truck. They'll be helping me with what 2 specific batteries will be perfect for the setup Monday. 

THANK YOU XS POWER!!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Nice progress, Jason! And congrats on the battery sponsor!


----------



## Babs

Wow on top of wow!!! I cannot wait to see what the possibilities might hold for all this goodness. What an amazing build.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

High Resolution Audio said:


> Nice progress, Jason! And congrats on the battery sponsor!





Babs said:


> Wow on top of wow!!! I cannot wait to see what the possibilities might hold for all this goodness. What an amazing build.


Thanks guys! I'm so excited to get these final pieces finished up so we can get her playing again. Especially now that we have to introduce the world to the first Stereo Integrity 3 way set, fully active with Audison power!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Started wet sanding the truck today. Spent roughly 8 hours on the first grit, 1000. Hopefully, the next 2 steps with 1500, then 2000 will be a bit easier.


----------



## LBaudio

wow,...a lot of sanding in front of you


----------



## Holmz

1FinalInstall said:


> Started wet sanding the truck today. Spent roughly 8 hours on the first grit, 1000. Hopefully, the next 2 steps with 1500, then 2000 will be a bit easier.


Sir I commend you.

Going in a different direction though...
When I was young most dads seemed the same. As I got older I realised that they were not. I had a few friends that received regular punch ups, and a host of other sub optimal experiences. And I have not heard of them doing builds for their fathers.

It may have already been covered, but the reasons why you are doing the build could provide a worthwhile discussion. Having examples of what makes a good father could be helpful to those either in the role, or considering it.

Regards,
~Holmz


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Holmz said:


> Sir I commend you.
> 
> Going in a different direction though...
> When I was young most dads seemed the same. As I got older I realised that they were not. I had a few friends that received regular punch ups, and a host of other sub optimal experiences. And I have not heard of them doing builds for their fathers.
> 
> It may have already been covered, but the reasons why you are doing the build could provide a worthwhile discussion. Having examples of what makes a good father could be helpful to those either in the role, or considering it.
> 
> Regards,
> ~Holmz


Thank you for the kind words. I've briefly mentioned it in the past, but I'll catch you up. I became sick in 2012. I've seen over a dozen doctors in 5 states and we can't quite come up with a solution to my issues. Roughly a year and a half ago, my doctor told me it wasn't going to get any better. I tried to go back to work in 2013 and 2014, but both times, my issues got the best of me. Luckily, I made a considerable difference at both locations and left the business's in a much better place then when I arrived. Once I realized I couldn't work in the traditional sense, I decided to do something for my father. Sitting on a couch and watching tv drives me insane. 

My father is one of the best guys around. He essentially spent his 37 year working career with the Navy. He coached soccer & baseball teams, but that was prior to me finding out about the greatest sport in the world - lacrosse. He won't spend a penny on himself and like myself, is addicted to cars. It just seems like the universe put this together and gave me just enough time to do something that was long overdue. I'll tell you this, he's going to be one badass 75 yo grandad with this beast! It will be at SEMA this year in booth #45109 AMERICAN FORCE WHEELS. 

That's if I get her done.......


----------



## rton20s

I have faith that you will get it done. If you were only out here in California, I could probably help "rally the troops" to help you through that final SEMA thrash. Hopefully you can find some folks near you to lend a hand.


----------



## bertholomey

That is what shocked me......when your Dad mentioned his soreness at getting around.....
Then mentioned he was in his mid 70's.......I know I had a goofy look on my face....I had guessed he was in his 60's - he is a stud! 

He is a very generous and compassionate fella as well. He certainly wishes the circumstances were different.....but he is cherishing every moment he is working with you on this build. My wife and I are working towards moving closer to our folks in Virginia - we want to spend more time with them and absorb as much wisdom as we can.


----------



## Holmz

1FinalInstall said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I've briefly mentioned it in the past, but I'll catch you up. ...
> 
> My father is one of the best guys around. He essentially spent his 37 year working career with the Navy. He coached soccer & baseball teams, but that was prior to me finding out about the greatest sport in the world - lacrosse. He won't spend a penny on himself and like myself, is addicted to cars. It just seems like the universe put this together and gave me just enough time to do something that was long overdue. I'll tell you this, he's going to be one badass 75 yo grandad with this beast! It will be at SEMA this year in booth #45109 AMERICAN FORCE WHEELS.
> 
> That's if I get her done.......


Well I am reading the moral of the story is spend time with the kiddies and be interested in them. And if it is car audio, then drag them out to help.

I needed some cheering up, and you've given me hope for humanity.

Best regards.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I was nervous there for a second, but 3 gallons of fiberglass resin, 2 gallons of cabosil and a gallon of EASY Fabrication's Mass later, we're wrapped up. I can't believe I'm saying this, but the carpet and interior goes in for good tomorrow! 

A huge thank you to Nick from Stereo Integrity and Giovanni from Sundown. They both spent the day with me getting all of the carbon fiber wet sanded, getting the front & rear cameras installed and running the speaker lines again. The whels finally arrived and man, they're big! The finish is much lighter then we expected, but should look ok. Dad really likes the darker wheels, so we went with a combo of a couple powder coats that American Force uses. First, we high polished the lips. Then we applied Prismatic Black Chrome II. The black chrome powders are a translucent, so the high polish lips should have given us a super high shine black chrome. They look more gunmetal. The center of the wheels were sprayed with chrome powder, then shot with Matte Black Chrome II. The centers have nice smoke to them but again, too light. I don't mean to sound unappreciative, but I've been asking to get the ball rolling since June. The same thing happened with the headlights. Dapper finally sent me the prototype lights that have been sitting on a desk for 2 months and I have to do all of the finish work and assemble them. Hopefully by tomorrow night there will be a full interior with music playing. 

It's been a long road and I truly want to thank all of you for all of the kind words over the past 2 years. Your words of support have really kept me going, even when I could barely get out of bed at times. This build has given me a purpose for the last couple years of my life when all I wanted to do was work, but couldn't.

THANK YOU DIYMA!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Some phat lips on both the sub and rims!


----------



## robolop

Your father will be very proud of you what you did the last 2 years with his truck.

And everyone in this forum will have a lot of RESPECT for you with what you are all doing.
Thanks Jason for sharing this with the DIY family.



GO4IT Bro


----------



## optimaprime

All I can say is wow and thanks for putting the build up on here where we could see it. If I closer I would have helped you bag it for all that sub weight ?


----------



## Electrodynamic

1FinalInstall said:


> I was nervous there for a second, but 3 gallons of fiberglass resin, 2 gallons of cabosil and a gallon of EASY Fabrication's Mass later, we're wrapped up. I can't believe I'm saying this, but the carpet and interior goes in for good tomorrow!
> 
> A huge thank you to Nick from Stereo Integrity and Giovanni from Sundown. They both spent the day with me getting all of the carbon fiber wet sanded, getting the front & rear cameras installed and running the speaker lines again. The whels finally arrived and man, they're big! The finish is much lighter then we expected, but should look ok. Dad really likes the darker wheels, so we went with a combo of a couple powder coats that American Force uses. First, we high polished the lips. Then we applied Prismatic Black Chrome II. The black chrome powders are a translucent, so the high polish lips should have given us a super high shine black chrome. They look more gunmetal. The center of the wheels were sprayed with chrome powder, then shot with Matte Black Chrome II. The centers have nice smoke to them but again, too light. I don't mean to sound unappreciative, but I've been asking to get the ball rolling since June. The same thing happened with the headlights. Dapper finally sent me the prototype lights that have been sitting on a desk for 2 months and I have to do all of the finish work and assemble them. Hopefully by tomorrow night there will be a full interior with music playing.
> 
> It's been a long road and I truly want to thank all of you for all of the kind words over the past 2 years. Your words of support have really kept me going, even when I could barely get out of bed at times. This build has given me a purpose for the last couple years of my life when all I wanted to do was work, but couldn't.
> 
> THANK YOU DIYMA!


No problem at all for our help. I was really happy to be able to grab Giovanni - he is a work horse and he absolutely loved the truck and the work going into it. I wish I could be there every day to help but unfortunately I have a few speakers to finish early this week but I'll be back this Wednesday to help out any way I can. 

PS: Those wheels are SICK!!! Pictures do NOT do them justice. The lip on the rear wheels is something I have never seen before. Ever. It's insane.


----------



## LBaudio

That RIMS are insane!


----------



## carlr

As i Have said many, many times before - but this is a truly inspirational build. Cannot wait to see it come to life. If ever a finished build has warranted a professional shoot it is this one. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## BigAl205




----------



## carlr




----------



## peg_legs

I've been lurking all along, but those door panels... Wow!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Awesome door panels!


----------



## 1FinalInstall




----------



## BP1Fanatic

You are KILLIN' IT 1FinalInstall! The artwork you are creating is off the charts!


----------



## Mic10is

I understand you're under the gun to get this amazing piece of art ready for Sema.
If you need tuning help, please don't hesitate to ask

Jason Bartholemy has my contact info if needed

Good luck


----------



## neuspeedescort

just saw those door panels over on fapnation......


----------



## carlr

neuspeedescort said:


> just saw those door panels over on fapnation......


This is literally killing me right now :laugh:


----------



## Electrodynamic

Mic10is said:


> I understand you're under the gun to get this amazing piece of art ready for Sema.
> If you need tuning help, please don't hesitate to ask
> 
> Jason Bartholemy has my contact info if needed
> 
> Good luck


Hey Mic, I'm going back over to Jason's (Kable) house on Sunday. When were you thinking of going?


----------



## Mic10is

Electrodynamic said:


> Hey Mic, I'm going back over to Jason's (Kable) house on Sunday. When were you thinking of going?


if my assistance is needed I can find time, someone just has to ask. I havent heard anything about this until Jason B mentioned it at a show.

Sunday Im tied up most of the afternoon going to see the Womens National Soccer team play.
But I may be able to come out even during a week day evening if needed
or possibly sunday evening after the game


----------



## Electrodynamic

The truck is being picked up on Monday to go to SEMA. I'm going over to Jason Kable's house on Sunday to get the speakers level matched, crossovers set, and some basic tuning done on the system.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I just got back from J. Kable's house from helping out a little bit today. I had to leave at 4 PM but I helped him out for a good 5 hours before I had to head back. I don't think we will hear much from Jason until after SEMA. It rained on us all day long today, still a good bit of touches to be done on the truck, brakes to be bled to be operational, etc, etc.

My first job was getting the audio going and to put a quick tune on the truck. Long story short there are only 3 bands of EQ (3 cuts - 200 Hz, 1k Hz, and 4k Hz). The sound is dynamic and super smooth. Crossover points are 60 Hz, 500 Hz, and 4k Hz. The HST-11 mkII is the shining star of his sytem IMO. Every driver blends beautifully including the HST-11 mkII but the neat thing about the HST-11 mkII is how uniform its response is. 20 Hz has just as much sonic impact as 50 Hz, etc. Jason now has proper LFE in the single cab C-10. I put Jason in the truck after I was finished with the first quick tune session and played Bella Sonus for him and he said "the system sounds great and I never thought we would have sub-bass in this pickup but boy do we have it!...this is just so impressive!" 

A side note before I sign off here from today's work - I really like the Audison Bit One. Honestly it was a pleasure to work with - very quick to use, super easy to tune, very easy to grasp the programming, etc. I really really really like it. 'anyone want to buy my RF 3sixty.3?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

This thing sounds amazing. I didn't have but 1m to listen without a seat in the truck, but Nicks HST11 mkII is the most impressive subwoofer I've ever heard. I can't wait to have time to play with it after SEMA. Nick, without your help over the last couple days, the truck wouldn't have been finished up. Thank you so much for being an amazing friend! That goes for you too Giovanni.


----------



## LBaudio

this "thing" looks awesome and sick at the same time!...more pics please!!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you Nick for working on the truck - I know it was a labor of love on many levels. Jason - I hope you have an amazing trip! The truck will be a show stopper!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That truck is FIERCE!


----------



## Electrodynamic

Jason uploaded this picture on Instagram earlier today:


----------



## BP1Fanatic

That truck is NASTY!


----------



## Black Rain

That truck is BAD.... what does the final inside look like?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Black Rain said:


> That truck is BAD.... what does the final inside look like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


It was so crazy the last day and it got dark as we were loading it on the trailer. I'll post some interior pics from SEMA Monday.


----------



## Black Rain

1FinalInstall said:


> It was so crazy the last day and it got dark as we were loading it on the trailer. I'll post some interior pics from SEMA Monday.


Awesome, best of luck at SEMA 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## McKrakken

I'm not generally into older vehicles.. but I have to say WOW, that thing looks so badass!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Can't wait to see the sema pics!


----------



## naiku

Awesome truck, kind of reminds me of Mad Max.


----------



## Electrodynamic

You guys need to see more pictures. There is absolutely nothing lower than pefect on this truck. The interior is totally custom and completely built and fabricated by Jason. The truck needs to be seen in person to truly appreciate the attention to detail. The super cool thing is that this is a NC vehicle so it can be seen at some of the NC GTG's after it comes back from SEMA.


----------



## quickaudi07

Holy **** ,!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk

wow just wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

saw pics posted from sema. fantastic work!


----------



## 555nova

Pics of your truck made in into the random pic thread on yellowbullet.com


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I got to see a couple of SEMA pics, but I can't wait to see a full blown photo shoot. 

I'm in love with the interior. Fantastic work of art. 

Waiting impatiently.


----------



## danno14

Gotta weigh in here....

This was one of two vehicles I really wanted to see at Sema, and I'm sure glad I did. The pictures truly don't do justice, and I have rarely met someone as gracious AND grateful as Jason. He must have mentioned a dozen times, how kind others are and have been with him. Brother, if you are reading this at some point, it's karma 

You're a class act, and I'm so glad this Sema goal came to fruition for you. 

It was great to meet and chat with you, even for the short time we did. I look forward to seeing the little progress it seems that this build still needs, although I project you will continue to elevate the standard to which you want to see it become. 

All my best!
D


----------



## 1FinalInstall

danno14 said:


> Gotta weigh in here....
> 
> This was one of two vehicles I really wanted to see at Sema, and I'm sure glad I did. The pictures truly don't do justice, and I have rarely met someone as gracious AND grateful as Jason. He must have mentioned a dozen times, how kind others are and have been with him. Brother, if you are reading this at some point, it's karma
> 
> You're a class act, and I'm so glad this Sema goal came to fruition for you.
> 
> It was great to meet and chat with you, even for the short time we did. I look forward to seeing the little progress it seems that this build still needs, although I project you will continue to elevate the standard to which you want to see it become.
> 
> All my best!
> D



Thank you so much, it was great meeting you as well! I don't have my camera, so here are two from my Soundskins family. I'll shoot it when we get home.


----------



## Babs

Simply gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Ain't it tho!


----------



## bertholomey

That is an amazing transformation from when I last saw the interior only a couple weeks before. It looked like this. 










I'm really looking forward to sitting in this truck and getting a full demo of the DENON, Audison, and Stereo Integrity goodness!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Waiting with baited breath to see the whole thing! IN-CRED-IBLE!!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Now that is how you make a vision come to life. Congratulations Jason. I have no idea how people have such talent, but you take the cake.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

This is a a home subwoofer cabinet that I'm dressing up for Jason Bertholomey. He already had the enclosure, so I'm just building the trim panel. It will house one of Nick's Stereo Integrity BM MKIV 12" subs. A little bit of leather, little bit of carbon fiber and maybe a tad of aluminum. Jason has been such a great friend to me, I really wanted to do something for him, which will be the last thing I'll build.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ARCuhTEK said:


> Now that is how you make a vision come to life. Congratulations Jason. I have no idea how people have such talent, but you take the cake.


Thanks so much!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Now that’s a front stage!


----------



## BP1Fanatic

Beautiful raw driver!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Couple more of Bertholomey's home Stereo Integrity sub. What's pretty cool is that I have real leather left that I couldn't make work on the seat back. I ended up using vinyl that matched great, but the leather is left. The 2 pieces will be used on this.


----------



## robolop

Jason, when are you going to post 50 photos of the C10?


----------



## LBaudio

lol,X 2^
Pics, or it didnt happen! 

BTW, this new project looks SICK


----------



## 1FinalInstall

robolop said:


> Jason, when are you going to post 50 photos of the C10?





LBaudio said:


> lol,X 2^
> Pics, or it didnt happen!
> 
> BTW, this new project looks SICK



Ok, Ok, here you go. I didn't take my camera to SEMA, but I'm waiting on pics the marketing guy from American Force took. Here's some that I took today. I'm not happy with the armrest. I had to throw something together at the last second before it got loaded up for shipping. The piece at the top of the rear center console was last second too. I'd like to do something a bit nicer once I get JB's sub cabinet finished up.

I do have a bunch of pics others took at SEMA that I've reposted on Instagram. Instagram.com/dadsc10build


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ARCuhTEK said:


> Now that is how you make a vision come to life. Congratulations Jason. I have no idea how people have such talent, but you take the cake.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Babs

Holy wow!!! Man!!! Ok, that is absolutely the most crazy awesome interior job I've ever seen in here. I bet with that 3-way setup it would be an absolute amazing thing to tune.


----------



## BP1Fanatic

So how is it to drive?


----------



## LBaudio

Thanks for pics, truck looks like a tank, sick rims and killer interior,...


----------



## quickaudi07

Each time I look at this thread, I think to myself. Holy mother ! It's absolutely beautiful in and out.. and of course beautiful gear inside.... But I'm sure you had lots of fun putting that massive sub in there 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

quickaudi07 said:


> Each time I look at this thread, I think to myself. Holy mother ! It's absolutely beautiful in and out.. and of course beautiful gear inside.... But I'm sure you had lots of fun putting that massive sub in there
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It would've been fun if I'd of had more time. The truck came back from paint September 16th. That gave me 5 weeks to finish, wire, wrap and install everything including exterior stuff & brakes too. I didn't find out the CDT subs were falling apart until it came back from paint. It was a ton to figure out fast. If it wasn't for guys like Nick from Stereo Integrity, JB Bertholomey, The Davel Dave & Micah from Easy Fabrication Products & EAS, it never would've come together. I have all of them to thank! 

I have a video on IG of the HST-11 playing a 7hz note and causing crazy door flex, that makes it all worth it. It's a single 10.5" sub being driven with 1/2 of it's recommended rms power in a 1.0 cuft3 sealed enclosure and it's gettin' down! I'm so impressed with every single Stereo Integrity driver. I hope he gets enough interest for the mids that they become a permanent fixture in his lineup. I'm pretty sure if enough people ask, he'll start building them. I would assume it would have to be enough to make business sense. I'll wait for JB to hear the truck and get his opinion. 

All in all I'm super happy for several reasons, I'm blessed everything came together for SEMA. It was a dream come true to have a car in the big show. 

I'll work on getting the 7hz video posted over here.


----------



## McKrakken

1FinalInstall said:


> It would've been fun if I'd of had more time. The truck came back from paint September 16th. That gave me 5 weeks to finish, wire, wrap and install everything including exterior stuff & brakes too. I didn't find out the CDT subs were falling apart until it came back from paint. It was a ton to figure out fast. If it wasn't for guys like Nick from Stereo Integrity, JB Bertholomey, The Davel Dave & Micah from Easy Fabrication Products & EAS, it never would've come together. I have all of them to thank!
> 
> I have a video on IG of the HST-11 playing a 7hz note and causing crazy door flex, that makes it all worth it. It's a single 10.5" sub being driven with 1/2 of it's recommended rms power in a 1.0 cuft3 sealed enclosure and it's gettin' down! I'm so impressed with every single Stereo Integrity driver. I hope he gets enough interest for the mids that they become a permanent fixture in his lineup. I'm pretty sure if enough people ask, he'll start building them. I would assume it would have to be enough to make business sense. I'll wait for JB to hear the truck and get his opinion.
> 
> All in all I'm super happy for several reasons, I'm blessed everything came together for SEMA. It was a dream come true to have a car in the big show.
> 
> I'll work on getting the 7hz video posted over here.


Absolutely incredible job on the truck as has been repeated over and over. It's like a form of high end art - the work you do is really in an elite league. 

It's especially fun and interesting to see how you pulled it all off!

Any chance you have a link posted to pics of the truck at the show?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BP1Fanatic said:


> So how is it to drive?


I'll get back to you. I have to cut more out of the front end to really get her drive able. Ultimately, we need Slosh Tubz larger wheel wells. I may have built something to radical for my 76 year old father.... We've been talking options. She might be available some time in the near future so dad can get his "comfortable" dream car, 56' Bel Air. It would have to go somewhere that will finish her up perfect and get her out to be seen at all of the major shows.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

McKrakken said:


> Absolutely incredible job on the truck as has been repeated over and over. It's like a form of high end art - the work you do is really in an elite league.
> 
> It's especially fun and interesting to see how you pulled it all off!
> 
> Any chance you have a link posted to pics of the truck at the show?


https://www.instagram.com/dadsc10build/


----------



## McKrakken

1FinalInstall said:


> https://www.instagram.com/dadsc10build/


Thank you sir! Unbelievable!


----------



## claydo

Got to check this thing out up close and personal this evening. Jaw dropping is this beasts forte, pictures do not capture the down right evil look of this truck on the exterior.......aggressive would be a massive understatement! Then as you move on to the interior, well.....damn. the design comes together as one big chunk of impressive engineering.....stunning how all the little bits I saw during construction have now all molded together into a complete high end finished masterpiece. You my friend are a man of grand vision, with the rare addition of the skill to make it happen, and the drive to see it through. To behold your vision in person, to have seen it in various stages of completion.....wow, just wow. Then there's the absolute beast of a stereo that the whole design was built around......to think you had a last minute change on a lot of the gear......it doesent show. The merging of Nicks drivers, your fabrication, and the solid gear handling all the signal makes for one hell of an impressive demo. I took a good long listen by myself, worked my way up the volume scale, and came away thoroughly impressed by the capabilities of the system, then you got in and cranked the power well past where I had been impressed by, and holy bejesus this thing gets down! The mids were a singing, the ported midbass got violent, and that damn sub.......sheesh! I heard Nick's hst 12 this past weekend on 500 watts, and came away very impressed with its ability to play low, loud, and clear, but the 11 on 1k is downright shocking in its extension and clarity at rediculous levels.....gotta love it, I compared it with a pair of high performance 12s......then there is the fact that i know how many hand made pieces you constructed and joined together together form everything out, and the solidity of the interior really shines when the stereo is played at the levels it's capable of and everything is solid, sound, and all but tactile free..... Fine job Jason, damn fine job! Thanks for the opportunity to experience this thing, and see the culmination of all your hard work, I seriously enjoyed it!


----------



## bertholomey

I completely agree with everything Clay stated here, and since I can't do it nearly as eloquently, I'll just say - Yep! 

The truck looks amazing - inside and out - as you walk around it, a new detail pops out that makes you go ooo, aww.....but then you step back and take it in as a whole - and it all makes sense - it is a complete package. The inside is a work of art in my opinion - so many fine details that truly astounds. 

Many speculated what the sound of the system would be based on the location of the drivers, but I think it would surprise many who stated their views. In the time Nick had to tune it....and sitting cross-legged on the floor with out a seat - it sounds incredible. The depth is not there, and that may be something that is just not possible, but it has decent width and the tonality is really good. I think Jason is going to try some different crossover points to see how that affects things. Each of the drivers are doing wonderful work in the truck, and the ported TM65's sound incredible. 

Clay already covered the phenomenal aspects of that sub. I have heard several vehicles with subs in the console, and they typically image beside me - at the console - and many of them had resonance and tactile feedback. There was none of that here - the image was solidly in front of the truck, and the console was rock solid due to the design and the materials Jason used. Awesome job! It is so fun to hear a balanced sub that can play very low with great authority that doesn't rattle / shake the entire vehicle. This is a taste of the experience of what I have in my mind as to what one of Nick's 18's or 24's in a good home system would sound / feel like. Well Done!!!


----------



## Electrodynamic

claydo said:


> Got to check this thing out up close and personal this evening. Jaw dropping is this beasts forte, pictures do not capture the down right evil look of this truck on the exterior.......aggressive would be a massive understatement! Then as you move on to the interior, well.....damn. the design comes together as one big chunk of impressive engineering.....stunning how all the little bits I saw during construction have now all molded together into a complete high end finished masterpiece. You my friend are a man of grand vision, with the rare addition of the skill to make it happen, and the drive to see it through. To behold your vision in person, to have seen it in various stages of completion.....wow, just wow. Then there's the absolute beast of a stereo that the whole design was built around......to think you had a last minute change on a lot of the gear......it doesent show. The merging of Nicks drivers, your fabrication, and the solid gear handling all the signal makes for one hell of an impressive demo. I took a good long listen by myself, worked my way up the volume scale, and came away thoroughly impressed by the capabilities of the system, then you got in and cranked the power well past where I had been impressed by, and holy bejesus this thing gets down! The mids were a singing, the ported midbass got violent, and that damn sub.......sheesh! I heard Nick's hst 12 this past weekend on 500 watts, and came away very impressed with its ability to play low, loud, and clear, but the 11 on 1k is downright shocking in its extension and clarity at rediculous levels.....gotta love it, I compared it with a pair of high performance 12s......then there is the fact that i know how many hand made pieces you constructed and joined together together form everything out, and the solidity of the interior really shines when the stereo is played at the levels it's capable of and everything is solid, sound, and all but tactile free..... Fine job Jason, damn fine job! Thanks for the opportunity to experience this thing, and see the culmination of all your hard work, I seriously enjoyed it!





bertholomey said:


> I completely agree with everything Clay stated here, and since I can't do it nearly as eloquently, I'll just say - Yep!
> 
> The truck looks amazing - inside and out - as you walk around it, a new detail pops out that makes you go ooo, aww.....but then you step back and take it in as a whole - and it all makes sense - it is a complete package. The inside is a work of art in my opinion - so many fine details that truly astounds.
> 
> Many speculated what the sound of the system would be based on the location of the drivers, but I think it would surprise many who stated their views. In the time Nick had to tune it....and sitting cross-legged on the floor with out a seat - it sounds incredible. The depth is not there, and that may be something that is just not possible, but it has decent width and the tonality is really good. I think Jason is going to try some different crossover points to see how that affects things. Each of the drivers are doing wonderful work in the truck, and the ported TM65's sound incredible.
> 
> Clay already covered the phenomenal aspects of that sub. I have heard several vehicles with subs in the console, and they typically image beside me - at the console - and many of them had resonance and tactile feedback. There was none of that here - the image was solidly in front of the truck, and the console was rock solid due to the design and the materials Jason used. Awesome job! It is so fun to hear a balanced sub that can play very low with great authority that doesn't rattle / shake the entire vehicle. This is a taste of the experience of what I have in my mind as to what one of Nick's 18's or 24's in a good home system would sound / feel like. Well Done!!!


Dangit! I'm so bummed I couldn't make it to this small GTG. I was literally in my car driving on the interstate but had to turn around come home because it would have been 7:00 PM by the time I would have arrived. Traffic in my area was nuts. Super bummed. 

I agree with how Jason's truck sounds. I need to get back up there and hear the truck and put more than 30 minutes worth of tuning on the system. Actually sitting in a seat to tune it will probably help wonders instead of sitting on the floor getting soaked with rain trying to tune it.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

*UPDATE 12/4 EVERYTHING IS SOLD AND IS STAYING IN NC.*


FOR SALE: EVERYTHING! Everything works perfectly together. The dust collection has the perfect amount of pull and there are gates on all piping. Piping will go with the setup. 

** Porter Cable Table Saw w/dust collection, built in lift on wheels & accessories 

* Workbench on caster wheels w/ Jessem router lift, upper & lower dust collection w/gates, Porter Cable router (big boy), 2 kick switches (dust & router), built in trash can, all hooks for template kit, router bit storage, upper shelf 

* 22 -- 12vtools carbide router bits & bearing kit 

* Sonus template kit & flex arc template

* Skill plunge router w/ Circ Jig & .25" cut bit

* Delta dust collection 1,200 cfm (does not need 220v) w/all piping & gates

* Fornster bit 15mm & a couple neo mags

* Air grinder, stapler, metal cutting wheel*

I really would love to find someone that wants it all. It would be so much easier for me. I don't want to sell a single router bit at this time. Feel free to call or email me with any questions. Please don't call before 9am or after 11pm EST. I'm thinking $1,750 obo

[email protected] or 330-634-5295


----------



## bertholomey

I have seen this equipment in person, I have seen it in action, and I have seen what it produces. Amazing deal for a lucky person (see....gender neutral.....there are some amazingly handy ladies out there that may be interested). GLWS J!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Wow, when you said one final install, you really meant it. That's a great deal for some really good equipment.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Man, someone got a killer deal. If I wan't 8500 miles away I would have been all over that lol


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Lastnight, I had an amazing second to last night in NC. Nick from Stereo Integrity invited a handful of us hooligans over to his house to hear his amazing home theater featuring 2 opposing HST-11's. The fact everyone in our world aren't using either his 11 or 12 blows my mind. I realize it's not the cheapest sub, but there's simply nothing that compares to it. It is so, so accurate and hits 10hz notes with ease in under 1 cuft3 enclosed! Hopefully those of you that will be attending Bertholomeys meet in the spring, can hear the truck. We're trying to work out the details currently. I won't be there, but I really want the truck to make an appearance so everyone can have a listen. 

Jason B brought his headphone setup. The only way I can describe it, is "an experience!". I've never heard sound reproduced better. Now I know why J's car sounds so good. He's trying to mimic his headphones.

Thank you all, you guys are great! 

Pictured (L to R): Nicks neighbor Josh, myself, Nick (Stereo Integrity), Jake (Sundown), Jason (Bertholomey) and Clay (Claydo).


----------



## claydo

Jason, it was a blast hanging out with you one last time before your journey back north! Jason's new sub enclosure was a work of art, and I agree that motor showing inverted is freakin awesome.....It was great of Nick to welcome us all into his home, stuff our faces with food and libations, and treat us to his theater room demo. I don't like listening to J's headphones.....gives me bad ideas about what I need....lmao, but they are rediculous. Speaking if rediculous, Nick's hst subs need some exposure, cos they are straight low frequency dope, sure there are subs out there that can relate in output, some that can make the same clean solid sound, even some that can dig as low and effortless.....but your gonna need massive amounts of room to dedicate to your sub system to match those subs doing all those things......in a tiny ass box not much bigger than the sub itself......they seem to defy the laws of physics.......as soon as more folks get exposed to these things, I'd imagine they'll fly out of the factory!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

claydo said:


> Jason, it was a blast hanging out with you one last time before your journey back north! Jason's new sub enclosure was a work of art, and I agree that motor showing inverted is freakin awesome.....It was great of Nick to welcome us all into his home, stuff our faces with food and libations, and treat us to his theater room demo. I don't like listening to J's headphones.....gives me bad ideas about what I need....lmao, but they are rediculous. Speaking if rediculous, Nick's hst subs need some exposure, cos they are straight low frequency dope, sure there are subs out there that can relate in output, some that can make the same clean solid sound, even some that can dig as low and effortless.....but your gonna need massive amounts of room to dedicate to your sub system to match those subs doing all those things......in a tiny ass box not much bigger than the sub itself......they seem to defy the laws of physics.......as soon as more folks get exposed to these things, I'd imagine they'll fly out of the factory!


When Clay says he's thinking that his JL 8W7's might have to find a new home, to make room for a pair of Stereo Integrity HST's, you know they're the real deal!


----------



## claydo

1FinalInstall said:


> When Clay says he's thinking his JL 8W7's might have to find a new home to make room for 2 HST's, you know they're the real deal!


Werd! The first time since their instal that I've actually found something feasable from a size perspective, that would surpass what my trusty lil 8s can do. I've never even considered removing them from the car, but I've got a full technical drawing and a tape measure.....and it's killing me, I gots to make them fit! I'm a big fan of cones sharing the interior space, if I can make it happen....oh, it'll be sick!


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you so much Nick for inviting us 'hooligans' over (well, at least Clay falls into that category ) - I had a fantastic time! Great photo with all of us! Your home theater system was simply amazing - awe inspiring....I was left thinking....screen, projector, subs, amplifiers....oh heck! too much.....

I'm glad Marty could enjoy a few minutes with the headphones....wish I had Spies on my FiiO.....and Jason got a decent little demo as well. 

J - if you have a few minutes to burn - not sure if you saw this thread 
My headphone project

In particular - this post: 

Amplifier Challenge

Beautiful amplifiers there....

As I mentioned on the phone....I got the home sub hooked up, and it sounds fantastic! I'll have to futz with the gain/crossover a bit to get it perfect, but the BM mkIV in that incredible enclosure sounds perfect! I also took some quick pics - you can probably still see my grubby finger prints....need to wipe everything down. 

May not appeal to everyone (and that is just fine), but I really like the inverted look - I think it kind of goes with the 'non-traditional' design of this sub box. I'll clean up the wires eventually, this was just to get it playing. 

And again, the SI BM mkIV plays so cleanly and digs low with little effort. Terrific addition to my system!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I LOVE the look of it inverted! Nick did an amazing job designing the basket on these driver! I don't think we've mentioned, I think this sub enclosure weighs over 100lbs..... give or take a few.


----------



## bertholomey

1FinalInstall said:


> Last night, I had an amazing second to last night in NC. Nick from Stereo Integrity invited a handful of us hooligans over to his house to hear his amazing home theater featuring 2 opposing HST-11's. The fact everyone in our world aren't using either his 11 or 12 blows my mind. I realize it's not the cheapest sub, but there's simply nothing that compares to it. It is so, so accurate and hits 10hz notes with ease in under 1 cuft3 enclosed! Hopefully those of you that will be attending Bertholomey's meet in the spring, can hear the truck. We're trying to work out the details currently. I won't be there, but I really want the truck to make an appearance so everyone can have a listen.


So....not to get sappy here....it is DIYMA after all, but I feel I would be remiss if I didn't say.....I'm so glad that I took a minute to show you where the chow was that day at my meet .....I'm always amazed at the way people come in and out of my life......From that one interaction, that led to me seeing this thread, that led to a wonderful friendship, albeit short. 

So it was bittersweet to hang out last night - it was great seeing you, but knowing it was the 2nd to last night in NC. I appreciate everything you are and everything you have done. I believe you have certainly made this little corner of NC and DIYMA a better place. Thank you for sharing your marvelous talent with the community, but more importantly, thank you for sharing your wonderful friendship.


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> I believe you have certainly made this little corner of NC and DIYMA a better place. Thank you for sharing your marvelous talent with the community, but more importantly, thank you for sharing your wonderful friendship.


I'd like to echo Jason's sentiments above.

Mr. Kable, you are a breath of fresh air in this hobby and in my life, personally. I just wish I lived closer so I had the opportunity to hang out with you more. Take care, my friend. Safe travels up north and beyond.


----------



## ckm20

claydo said:


> Werd! The first time since their instal that I've actually found something feasable from a size perspective, that would surpass what my trusty lil 8s can do. I've never even considered removing them from the car, but I've got a full technical drawing and a tape measure.....and it's killing me, I gots to make them fit! I'm a big fan of cones sharing the interior space, if I can make it happen....oh, it'll be sick!


OMG, I can't EVEN IMAGINE that cobalt with a pair of HSTs. I believe 2 of them given enough power could wrinkle body panels lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> I'd like to echo Jason's sentiments above.
> 
> Mr. Kable, you are a breath of fresh air in this hobby and in my life, personally. I just wish I lived closer so I had the opportunity to hang out with you more. Take care, my friend. Safe travels up north and beyond.


Thank you brother, likewise!


----------



## dcfis

Tht looked like lots of fun, whose utopias?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

If anyone's interested,here's the link to all of the Stereo Integrity Sub Enclosure transformation pics from 4 CDT 8's, to a single HST-11. 

*https://imgur.com/a/CizKq*


----------



## Thesoundshop

The whole build is just amazing. Pictures just don’t do it justice. Thanks for the demo when I came up! For those wondering, yes it sounds as good as it looks. That home theater sub enclosure turned out amazing.


----------



## Weightless

1FinalInstall said:


>


Good photo of a good group of guys. 





Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Man!! Hate I missed this! Big fun I bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

dcfis said:


> Tht looked like lots of fun, whose utopias?


Those would be mine


----------



## crzystng

That looked like a good time and all but what about pics of the "FinAl TrucK InsTAll" ?? ;-)


----------



## Electrodynamic

ckm20 said:


> OMG, I can't EVEN IMAGINE that cobalt with a pair of HSTs. I believe 2 of them given enough power could wrinkle body panels lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Later on in the evening when I walked outside to grab a drink I could hear the vinyl siding vibrating from the bass upstairs so a pair of them in a vehicle might be able to wrinkle body panels.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Hi everybody! Still kickn' and about to play with a build of my own. I figured what better place then here. The car will be a 1999 BMW M3 which will be a lightweight tribute car. I'll talk a bit more about where I've been and all that's happened in the last year in upcoming posts. Good to be back. - Jason


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome to see that you got access again to the site! I’m looking forward to seeing your new build!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

That's fantastic your back! I'll probably even like BMW'S after seeing you build one.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Finished truck pics. Sorry, I thought I posted these.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

One last pic from SEMA 2017. My father and myself are in the middle, my brother in law and his dad on the outside. Man, that beard was horrible.


----------



## carlr

So good to hear that you are around here again! Looking forward to the new build!


----------



## Theslaking

Even though I've seen finished pics of the truck the refresher is simply stunning.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Also, if anybody happens to have any JL Audio Slash amps for sale, hit me up. I have a 300.4 & 250.1. The 250.1 won't be used, not enough power. In a perfect world, I'd love to find another 300.4 and something around 1000w for the sub.


----------



## beak81champ

Great to see you back on here! Looking forward to this next build.


----------



## rockinridgeline

Have not been on DIYMA much. Came back just to check in on this as I had not seen finished build pictures. The truck is amazing. What a visual feast! From the awesome squareness of the truck to the wild organic shapes in the interior and incredible use of color! Wow, wow wow! Great job!


----------



## robolop

Great Jason that we read something from you again


----------



## 1FinalInstall

THE MASTER!! How are you sensei? 




robolop said:


> Great Jason that we read something from you again


----------



## robolop

1FinalInstall said:


> THE MASTER!! How are you sensei?


It could be better Jason. I have some health problems. I have also done nothing more to the BMW and this could take a long time


----------



## danno14

Jason!
Good to see you back pal!

I was thinking about you just a few weeks ago, with Sema and all. 
As a 95 m3 owner, I’ve plenty of respect for your next project. Looking forward to more from you my friend.


----------



## mcgsxr

If there is a better read than this thread on this site, I have not yet found it.

I read through this from page 1 this afternoon, and am staggered at the level of quality all the way around - audio, wood, metal, carbon, fiberglass - and then the mods to the car itself!

Man, what a great build, and a benchmark documentation of it.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Man, thanks for the great compliment! 




mcgsxr said:


> If there is a better read than this thread on this site, I have not yet found it.
> 
> I read through this from page 1 this afternoon, and am staggered at the level of quality all the way around - audio, wood, metal, carbon, fiberglass - and then the mods to the car itself!
> 
> Man, what a great build, and a benchmark documentation of it.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I enjoyed seeing all the final photos, Jason. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## MB2008LTZ

From start to finish was an epic journey....congrats on a spectacular build.


----------



## BigRed17

Wow! What a build! Talk about inspiring others.

What was the internal airspace of the new sub enclosure? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

BigRed17 said:


> Wow! What a build! Talk about inspiring others.
> 
> What was the internal airspace of the new sub enclosure?
> Thanks in advance!


Roughly .80-1.0 cuft3 and that Stereo Integrity HST-11 LOVES IT!! We were so short on time, I never got a chance to re-measure it. There is quite a bit of Soundskins on the inside of the enclosure. The crazy part is nothing vibrates on the top side of the enclosure, which is the center console. All of the Flex Seal really worked.


----------



## captainobvious

Great to see you back and posting Jason!


Will you be starting a new thread for the BMW build? PM coming your way...


----------



## Babs

Great shots of probably one of the coolest builds I’ve seen in here. Glad to see you in here again Jason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marius

I just had to register on this forum to tell that this building is completely insane
incredibly good work


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Babs said:


> Great shots of probably one of the coolest builds I’ve seen in here. Glad to see you in here again Jason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Babs! 



captainobvious said:


> Great to see you back and posting Jason!
> 
> Will you be starting a new thread for the BMW build? PM coming your way...


Thanks Steve, we'll talk soon! 

What should I do guys, add the BMW build to this thread or start a new one? 



Marius said:


> I just had to register on this forum to tell that this building is completely insane
> incredibly good work


Thank you and I truly appreciate the kind words. 



Please, you guys tell me what to do with the BMW build. I hope everyone has had a great holiday season.


----------



## brewmastr

start a new thread for the bmw build.


----------



## Theslaking

New thread.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

For those of you that pray, keep Rob Driesen AKA ROBOLOP AKA The Master in your prayers. He's been hospitalized for the last 6 weeks and has undergone a couple procedures. He's in good spirits and everything is going in the right direction. It will take months to rehab, so lets put him in good spirits any way we can. 

Send him a PM or just comment here or on his thread. Come on troops, lets send him some love! Please repeat this on your thread if you've ever enjoyed or learned something on his thread. 

For those of you that don't know, Robolop is the Undisputed Heavyweight Champion of DIYMA, forever! His thread is BMW 330 and is the most talented fabricator gracious enough to document every step of his build, ever, period. I love you brother, we're all with you. - J


----------



## Babs

Absolutely.. Sending good wishes for a great recovery Robolop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Jason for making us aware of this need. This has to be an incredibly trying time for someone who is so active. He has been a huge inspiration to so many on DIYMA - so giving with the information on his build thread and encouragement on other’s threads. 

Praying for your swift recovery! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coppertone

Please start a separate thread for your BMW.


----------



## benny z

Get well soon robolop! Miss you buddy


----------



## Mlarson67

Prayers going out to you Rob! Hope your rehab goes smooth. There is no doubt in my mind he is the King!


----------



## carlr

Hi mate,

1) Please do create a new thread for the BMW build - really looking forward to this one!
2) @Robolop - please get well soon - you are in my thoughts


----------



## asianinvasion21

Great to see the finished product. This is definitely one of my favorite builds on diyma. You have a magnificent attention to detail.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Here's the new build guys!!!! https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...ibute-stereo-integrity-build.html#post5662499


----------



## 1FinalInstall

After figuring out several logistical nightmares, the truck WILL be at Bertholomeys meet Saturday!!!


----------



## thornygravy

So sick. Definitely an inspiring build.


----------



## bertholomey

1FinalInstall said:


> After figuring out several logistical nightmares, the truck WILL be at Bertholomeys meet Saturday!!!




I’m looking forward to seeing it / hearing it again! I’m so glad it worked out my friend for you to be here this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Bumping this - last night I was on post 530 something - had to look for it again  Now it will be easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Now I'm going to start from the beginning again....


----------



## daDDyZtrukD

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks so much!


Where can i find a frond grille and bumper like that!!? 👍👍


----------



## 1FinalInstall

daDDyZtrukD said:


> Where can i find a frond grille and bumper like that!!? 👍👍


 All custom, but I did start with a Ford F250 grill off of Amazon. The bumper was sectioned and a 3" piece of steel was welded in the add depth, then overlayed w/ 2x2 twill carbon fiber.


----------



## SUX 2BU

How is the build holding up now that’s it’s been done for a couple of years? 

Awesome builds are amazing when new but I’m always curious how they hold up. It looks like you took no short cuts so I’m sure it’s still just as fresh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

